# Ciao a Tutti



## Pohenix (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo del forum, magari ho solo bisogno di scambiare qualche parola o, più semplicemente, non ho niente da fare, fatto stà che seguo il forum da qualche tempo ed ho deciso di registrarmi. Giusto per non aprire un tread solo per presentarmi vi faccio una domanda: Che ne pensate del tradimento?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Febbraio 2013)

Pohenix ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo del forum, magari ho solo bisogno di scambiare qualche parola o, più semplicemente, non ho niente da fare, fatto stà che seguo il forum da qualche tempo ed ho deciso di registrarmi. Giusto per non aprire un tread solo per presentarmi vi faccio una domanda: Che ne pensate del tradimento?


Che fa parte della natura umana.

Ma che è un tema scottante

da cui

l'enorme successo

di questo portale no?

Benvenuto comunque.


----------



## Pohenix (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ne sono certo, ma questo non implica che sia giustificabile, se non per rare eccezioni, almeno a parer mio.
Grazie per il benvenuto


----------



## contepinceton (8 Febbraio 2013)

Pohenix ha detto:


> Ne sono certo, ma questo non implica che sia giustificabile, se non per rare eccezioni, almeno a parer mio.
> Grazie per il benvenuto


Si ma cosa e chi decibile che cosa sia giustificabile a sto mondo?

Già tu dici che ci sono rare eccezioni.

Ogni buon traditore
considera io posso e gli altri no eh?


----------



## Eliade (8 Febbraio 2013)

Pohenix ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo del forum, magari ho solo bisogno di scambiare qualche parola o, più semplicemente, non ho niente da fare, fatto stà che seguo il forum da qualche tempo ed ho deciso di registrarmi. Giusto per non aprire un tread solo per presentarmi vi faccio una domanda: Che ne pensate del tradimento?


Ciao, benvenuto/a!

Dipende dalle condizioni generali.


----------



## Zod (8 Febbraio 2013)

Pohenix ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo del forum, magari ho solo bisogno di scambiare qualche parola o, più semplicemente, non ho niente da fare, fatto stà che seguo il forum da qualche tempo ed ho deciso di registrarmi. Giusto per non aprire un tread solo per presentarmi vi faccio una domanda: Che ne pensate del tradimento?


Volendo ricorrere ad un punto di vista perfettamente oggettivo e considerando come violazione della libertá altrui unicamente il ricorso alla violenza fisica, si potrebbe sostenere che il tradimento fa male non per colpa del traditore ma del tradito.

In sostanza non è mai lecito limitare le libertá altrui, e pertanto non si può biasimare chi esercita un suo diritto, ovvero la rincorsa della felicitá attraverso il proprio piacere. Da parte sua il tradito nella sua sofferenza non fa che manifestare un diritto pretestuoso di proprietá e manifesta un sano autolesionismo, inducendo a se stesso una sofferenza che però attribuisce al traditore.

Ancora più in sintesi, esclusa la violenza fisica, non possiamo ritenere nessuno colpevole di una nostra sofferenza, se non la nostra incapacità di guardare oltre. Possiamo peró escludere dalla nostra vita coloro che ci rivelano un modus vivendi in conflitto con il nostro, non per vendetta o razzismo, ma per puro e semplice quieto vivere.

In poche parole : fa ciò che vuoi, non è un mio problema.

S*B


----------



## lunaiena (8 Febbraio 2013)

Pohenix ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo del forum, magari ho solo bisogno di scambiare qualche parola o, più semplicemente, non ho niente da fare, fatto stà che seguo il forum da qualche tempo ed ho deciso di registrarmi. Giusto per non aprire un tread solo per presentarmi vi faccio una domanda: Che ne pensate del tradimento?



È una parola come un'altra...


----------



## Pohenix (8 Febbraio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Volendo ricorrere ad un punto di vista perfettamente oggettivo e considerando come violazione della libertá altrui unicamente il ricorso alla violenza fisica, si potrebbe sostenere che il tradimento fa male non per colpa del traditore ma del tradito.
> 
> In sostanza non è mai lecito limitare le libertá altrui, e pertanto non si può biasimare chi esercita un suo diritto, ovvero la rincorsa della felicitá attraverso il proprio piacere. Da parte sua il tradito nella sua sofferenza non fa che manifestare un diritto pretestuoso di proprietá e manifesta un sano autolesionismo, inducendo a se stesso una sofferenza che però attribuisce al traditore.
> 
> ...


Rispondo citando te perché sei quello che più si è dilungato sull'argomento. Grosso modo la penso alla stessa maniera: diciamo che fin quando si è nei limiti della legge (quindi evitando violenza fisica ecc...) tutto è consentito; se non fosse per il fatto che alcune cose, tra le quali il tradimento, vanno oltre il semplice fatto dell'essere legali o meno: entra in gioco l'aspetto morale. Mi spiego meglio: per quanto tu possa avere il diritto di tradirmi e, di conseguenza ferirmi, è bene che tu tenga conto del fatto che ciò che stai facendo è sbagliato dal punto di vista morale. Ovviamente la situazione varia da caso a caso, ma penso che tener conto di ciò che è giusto facendosi un esame di coscienza sia la cosa migliore.


----------



## Pohenix (8 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> È una parola come un'altra...


 dal punto di vista morfologico sarà pure come dici tu, ma credo che sotto sotto ci sia qualcosa di più di una semplice parola...


----------



## Pohenix (8 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma cosa e chi decibile che cosa sia giustificabile a sto mondo?
> 
> Già tu dici che ci sono rare eccezioni.
> 
> ...


Beh, non sono di certo io a decidere cosa sia giustificabile o meno, non a caso ribadisco che è un mio semplice parere.
Ma, per come la vedo, i casi di cui parlo sono rari, ma rari davvero.


----------



## Zod (8 Febbraio 2013)

Pohenix ha detto:


> Rispondo citando te perché sei quello che più si è dilungato sull'argomento. Grosso modo la penso alla stessa maniera: diciamo che fin quando si è nei limiti della legge (quindi evitando violenza fisica ecc...) tutto è consentito; se non fosse per il fatto che alcune cose, tra le quali il tradimento, vanno oltre il semplice fatto dell'essere legali o meno: entra in gioco l'aspetto morale. Mi spiego meglio: per quanto tu possa avere il diritto di tradirmi e, di conseguenza ferirmi, è bene che tu tenga conto del fatto che ciò che stai facendo è sbagliato dal punto di vista morale. Ovviamente la situazione varia da caso a caso, ma penso che tener conto di ciò che è giusto facendosi un esame di coscienza sia la cosa migliore.


La morale e l'etica non sono oggettive.

S*B


----------



## lunaiena (8 Febbraio 2013)

Pohenix ha detto:


> dal punto di vista morfologico sarà pure come dici tu, ma credo che sotto sotto ci sia qualcosa di più di una semplice parola...



Dipende a cosa lo associ 
Io personalmente in questo momento non 
lo associo a nulla quindi di conseguenza non gli 
do nessuna importanza...


----------



## JON (8 Febbraio 2013)

Pohenix ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo del forum, magari ho solo bisogno di scambiare qualche parola o, più semplicemente, non ho niente da fare, fatto stà che seguo il forum da qualche tempo ed ho deciso di registrarmi. Giusto per non aprire un tread solo per presentarmi vi faccio una domanda: Che ne pensate del tradimento?


Mah, niente di che.....ci sono cose più belle, o più brutte, nella vita del tradimento. Dipende.


----------



## JON (8 Febbraio 2013)

Pohenix ha detto:


> Ovviamente la situazione varia da caso a caso, ma penso che tener conto di ciò che è giusto facendosi un esame di coscienza sia la cosa migliore.


Un po' banale come considerazione.

Il traditore è convinto di fare la cosa giusta per se.


----------



## Pohenix (8 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Un po' banale come considerazione.
> 
> Il traditore è convinto di fare la cosa giusta per se.


E' per questo che apprezzo molto chi è capace di pentirsene ed ammettere l'errore, non è assolutamente cosa da tutti, anzi.


----------



## Pohenix (8 Febbraio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> La morale e l'etica non sono oggettive.
> 
> S*B


E' vero, di oggettivo non c'è niente, ma io devo pur assumere un punto di vista e, ahimè, il mio vede il tradimento come atto immorale. Nulla toglie che per te possa essere l'esatto contrario.


----------



## JON (8 Febbraio 2013)

Pohenix ha detto:


> E' per questo che apprezzo molto chi è capace di pentirsene ed ammettere l'errore, non è assolutamente cosa da tutti, anzi.


Non è strano in fondo che si apprezzi, o si stimi, qualcuno con questi requisiti.

In questo caso si tratta di persone che hanno riguardo per se, e di conseguenza per gli altri.


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2013)

Pohenix ha detto:


> E' vero, di oggettivo non c'è niente, ma io devo pur assumere un punto di vista e, ahimè, il mio vede il tradimento come atto immorale. Nulla toglie che per te possa essere l'esatto contrario.



addirittura immorale.
Interessante.
dal tuo punto di vista quindi è anche inaccettabile. Non lo perdoneresti mai, considerato ciò che hai risposto fino ad ora.
Per nessuna ragione.

o invece c'è un pò di margine di trattativa morale?


----------



## JON (8 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> addirittura immorale.
> Interessante.
> dal tuo punto di vista quindi è anche inaccettabile. Non lo perdoneresti mai, considerato ciò che hai risposto fino ad ora.
> Per nessuna ragione.
> ...


Mi pare che tenda piuttosto a rimarcare il fatto che un non traditore ricopra un gradino più alto nella scala etica e morale.

Qualcosa di vero c'è ma va molto approfondito, per questo dicevo che la sua affermazione banalizzava l'argomento.


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Mi pare che tenda piuttosto a rimarcare il fatto che un non traditore ricopra un gradino più alto nella scala etica e morale.
> 
> Qualcosa di vero c'è ma va molto approfondito, per questo dicevo che la sua affermazione banalizzava l'argomento.


ok, e questa sua superiorità gli consentirebbe di perdonare o no secondo te?


----------



## JON (8 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ok, e questa sua superiorità gli consentirebbe di perdonare o no secondo te?


E se questa superiorità fosse dettata dal vorrei ma non posso? 

Trincerarsi dietro la superiorità morale la vedo più possibile come forma di affermazione.


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> E se questa superiorità fosse dettata dal *vorrei ma non posso? *
> 
> Trincerarsi dietro la superiorità morale la vedo più possibile come forma di affermazione.


si, è venuto in mente anche a me ma non sarebbe troppo...semplicistico?
Lui è moralmente superiore, ricordiamocelo.
Mica ha detto una cosa da niente.
manco io che sono egocentrica mi sono mai reputata superiore a chissa chè.
Figuriamoci il _moralmente._
fa tanto Torquemada degli anni duemila...

paura


----------



## JON (9 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si, è venuto in mente anche a me ma non sarebbe troppo...semplicistico?
> Lui è moralmente superiore, ricordiamocelo.
> Mica ha detto una cosa da niente.
> manco io che sono egocentrica mi sono mai reputata superiore a chissa chè.
> ...


Intanto va premesso che qui si discute su parole e frasi scritte. Quindi non della persona, nuova arrivata (sperando che lo sia :sonar.

Si è semplicistico, magari pure una cavolata. Ma non ha detto molto.


----------



## free (9 Febbraio 2013)

ma no, ha detto che il tradimento è un atto immorale
in pratica bisognerebbe fare la media tra tutti gli atti che si compiono, morali ed immorali, e il risultato stabilisce se si è immorali o meno


----------



## JON (9 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma no, ha detto che il tradimento è un atto immorale
> in pratica bisognerebbe fare la media tra tutti gli atti che si compiono, morali ed immorali, e il risultato stabilisce se si è immorali o meno


Beata te che ci capisci. Io oggi ho dato tutto, i miei neuroni chiedono venia.


----------



## free (9 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Beata te che ci capisci. Io oggi ho dato tutto, i miei neuroni chiedono venia.



interpretavo


----------



## Tubarao (9 Febbraio 2013)

Pohenix ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo del forum, magari ho solo bisogno di scambiare qualche parola o, più semplicemente, non ho niente da fare, fatto stà che seguo il forum da qualche tempo ed ho deciso di registrarmi. Giusto per non aprire un tread solo per presentarmi vi faccio una domanda:* Che ne pensate del tradimento?*



Eeehhh...lo fanno....lo fanno


----------



## Pohenix (9 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si, è venuto in mente anche a me ma non sarebbe troppo...semplicistico?
> Lui è moralmente superiore, ricordiamocelo.
> Mica ha detto una cosa da niente.
> manco io che sono egocentrica mi sono mai reputata superiore a chissa chè.
> ...


Scusami, credo di essermi espresso male: non è egocentrismo, è la mia visione presa dal punto di vista più oggettivo di un qualcosa che oggettivo non è (la morale). In altre parole chi non tradisce può essere considerato superiore moralmente rispetto ad un traditore, tutto qui, niente egocentrismo. Comunque smentisco tutti e vi dico che ho perdonato (e quando dico smentisco tutti non mento: perfino io credevo che non fossi capace di perdonare un tradimento).


----------



## Pohenix (9 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Intanto va premesso che qui si discute su parole e frasi scritte. Quindi non della persona, nuova arrivata (sperando che lo sia :sonar.
> 
> Si è semplicistico, magari pure una cavolata. Ma non ha detto molto.


Sono nuovo, confermo. Ma, se la prima impressione è quella di una persona semplicistica, credo che io debba rivedere il mio modo di approcciarmi a nuove persone, suppongo che sia del tutto errato.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Febbraio 2013)

Pohenix ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo del forum, magari ho solo bisogno di scambiare qualche parola o, più semplicemente, non ho niente da fare, fatto stà che seguo il forum da qualche tempo ed ho deciso di registrarmi. Giusto per non aprire un tread solo per presentarmi vi faccio una domanda: Che ne pensate del tradimento?


Benvenuto.

Mizzica hai fatto una domanda.......dove potresti avere mille risposte, eccoti la mia.

Penso che il tradimento in Italia stato prettamente Cattolico, no aspè ti copio ed incollo i dieci comandamenti.



Non avrai altro Dio all'infuori di me.
Non nominare il nome di Dio invano.
Ricordati di santificare le feste.
Onora il padre e la madre.
Non uccidere.
Non commettere atti impuri.
Non rubare.
Non dire falsa testimonianza.
Non desiderare la donna d'altri.
Non desiderare la roba d'altri.

Chiaramente stiamo parlando di tradimento, quindi leggasi non tutti i comandamenti ma soltanto alcuni.

Bene chiarito questo, possiamo anche forumizzarci, c'è chi dice che il tradimento può evolversi e chiamarsi diversamente fedele, c'è chi tradisce e continua a farlo trovando piacere in ciò, c'è chi non tradisce perchè la coppia è aperta etc etc.

Quindi concludo dicendoti ma tu cosa ne pensi del tradimento? E perchè poni questa domanda?


----------



## Pohenix (9 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Benvenuto.
> 
> Mizzica hai fatto una domanda.......dove potresti avere mille risposte, eccoti la mia.
> 
> ...


Ciao e grazie per il benvenuto 
Riguardo al tradimento ho già scritto qualcosa, cerco di riassumere il mio pensiero senza dilungarmi troppo:
Credo che il concetto sia abbastanza soggettivo e, in quanto tale, non sia possibile definire con esattezza cosa sia, perché varia a seconda dei punti vista. Io, come già detto, lo vedo sbagliato solo dal punto di vista morale (sia nei confronti del proprio partner che nei confronti di se stessi), ma, dal momento che non c'è nulla di illegale, ognuno è libero di tradire. Ovviamente la situazione varia da caso a caso, ma, generalmente, diffido da chi tradisce, perché qualsiasi causa ti spinga a farlo, stai comunque sbagliando.

Perché pongo questa domanda? Beh... ho appena superato una crisi e sono riuscito a perdonare; semplicemente vorrei approfondire l'agormento tenendo conto anche delle opinioni altrui.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Febbraio 2013)

Pohenix ha detto:


> Ciao e grazie per il benvenuto
> Riguardo al tradimento ho già scritto qualcosa, cerco di riassumere il mio pensiero senza dilungarmi troppo:
> Credo che il concetto sia abbastanza soggettivo e, in quanto tale, non sia possibile definire con esattezza cosa sia, perché varia a seconda dei punti vista. Io, come già detto, lo vedo sbagliato solo dal punto di vista morale (sia nei confronti del proprio partner che nei confronti di se stessi), ma, dal momento che non c'è nulla di illegale, ognuno è libero di tradire. Ovviamente la situazione varia da caso a caso, ma, generalmente, diffido da chi tradisce, perché qualsiasi causa ti spinga a farlo, stai comunque sbagliando.
> 
> Perché pongo questa domanda? Beh... ho appena superato una crisi e sono riuscito a perdonare; semplicemente vorrei approfondire l'agormento tenendo conto anche delle opinioni altrui.



Guarda io credo di aver capito bene quello che tu scrivi o hai scritto fino ad adesso, o almeno spero, e sono d'accordo su tanti punti.

Sai dove sta l'errore? nel concetto di fondo, abbiamo una parola che è tradimento? essa stessa ci da la risposta, perchè è un'errore tradire, fa male distrugge le persone e le famiglie, si qualcuno dirà ma a volte dopo un tradimento si hanno delle evoluzioni che ti portano a migliorare, ed io a questa frase che condivido dico anche, il tradimento è sempre un'errore le evoluzioni etc etc sono una delle tante conseguenze. Poi ci stanno tanti altri che inventano nuovi aggettivi per definire il tradimento, insomma fino a quando stiamo a discutere a confrontarci va bene, e siamo qua per questo. Però e troppo spesso gli utenti che entrano o che stanno qua da tempo scordano che la parola tradire non è come dire mi sto bevendo un bicchiere di vino che potrebbe bruciarmi un po lo stomaco. 

In sostanza il tradimento per capirci meglio fa male! e fa male a tutti.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2013)

Ma allora.
Basta cambiare i nomi alle cose no?
Tradimento: uffi dei che brutta parola....dai su...sono solo botte di allegria, io amo te!
Amante...uffi che brutta parola dei...si dice amante del cuore...

Dai non è tradimento si tratta di rapporti extra coniugali no?

Com'è che diceva quell'altro?
I miei non sono insulti...ma gogliardia no?

Vediamo ingiustificabile?
Allora anche il divorzio può essere ingiustificabile
Allora che l'aborto può essere ingiustificabile e immorale no?


----------



## Ultimo (9 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma allora.
> Basta cambiare i nomi alle cose no?
> Tradimento: uffi dei che brutta parola....dai su...sono solo botte di allegria, io amo te!
> Amante...uffi che brutta parola dei...si dice amante del cuore...
> ...



Conte inutile andare a cercare chissà quali nomi, e tu lo sai. Basta viversi quello che si vuole senza però scartavetrare le biglia cercandosi inutili disquisizioni. Se poi il tutto viene alla luce del sole allora se ne può parlare, ma nel momento in cui esiste la parola tradimento.....


----------



## lunaiena (9 Febbraio 2013)

Pohenix ha detto:


> Ciao e grazie per il benvenuto
> Riguardo al tradimento ho già scritto qualcosa, cerco di riassumere il mio pensiero senza dilungarmi troppo:
> Credo che il concetto sia abbastanza soggettivo e, in quanto tale, non sia possibile definire con esattezza cosa sia, perché varia a seconda dei punti vista. Io, come già detto, lo vedo sbagliato solo dal punto di vista morale (sia nei confronti del proprio partner che nei confronti di se stessi), ma, dal momento che non c'è nulla di illegale, ognuno è libero di tradire. Ovviamente la situazione varia da caso a caso, ma, generalmente, diffido da chi tradisce, perché qualsiasi causa ti spinga a farlo, stai comunque sbagliando.
> 
> Perché pongo questa domanda? Beh... ho appena superato una crisi e sono riuscito a perdonare; semplicemente vorrei approfondire l'agormento tenendo conto anche delle opinioni altrui.




Come sei riuscito a perdonare se nei pensieri mi sembravi così 
tassativo....?
E soprattutto se fosse illegale l'avresti  denunciata?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Conte inutile andare a cercare chissà quali nomi, e tu lo sai. Basta viversi quello che si vuole senza però scartavetrare le biglia cercandosi inutili disquisizioni. Se poi il tutto viene alla luce del sole allora se ne può parlare, ma nel momento in cui esiste la parola tradimento.....


Si una parola temuta come la peste bubbonica
Sappiamo benissimo dove mette Dante Bruto e Giuda.
Sappiamo benissimo come in tanta cultura sono nate le cinture di castità e bla bli bla bla...

Però va anche detto

che oggi di

e lo dico sempre

c'è una promiscuità uomo e donna che era impensabile tanti anni fa.

Per mio nonno il concetto donna in fabbrica era legato solo alla guerra!
( uomini al fronte, donne operaie).

E sulla promiscuità mi viene in mente un detto di un mio vecchio amico frate...
Sai con il 68 volemmo mordenizzarci, e così i giovani chierici, aprivano il convento alle ragazze.
Ma di tutti quelli che passavano il sabato pomeriggio a spiegare il vangelo alle ragazze passeggiando nel chiostro, nessuno è salito all'altare e tutti sono usciti per fare famiglia no?

Hai idea Ultimo di quanto la cultura contemporanea presenta l'adulterio come scappatella, come fisiologico, oramai quasi un diritto eh?

Non mi credi?

Leggi le riviste femminili.
Ne scopri di cose.

Siamo in tempi, mio caro Ultimo, che è da sfigate non essersi fatta un amante no?


----------



## Ultimo (9 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si una parola temuta come la peste bubbonica
> Sappiamo benissimo dove mette Dante Bruto e Giuda.
> Sappiamo benissimo come in tanta cultura sono nate le cinture di castità e bla bli bla bla...
> 
> ...



Hai fatto bene a scrivere quello sopra.

Ma sono consapevole di quello che succede, fino ad ieri un "amico" con il quale usciamo in comitiva mi ha confidato del suo passato e del suo recente, inutile stare a scrivere di cosa parlo no? 

E poi conte tra quello che so, che ho conosciuto nel reale nella chat nel forum, cioè basta questo no?


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2013)

Pohenix ha detto:


> Scusami, credo di essermi espresso male: non è egocentrismo, è la mia visione presa dal punto di vista più oggettivo di un qualcosa che oggettivo non è (la morale). In altre parole *chi non tradisce può essere considerato superiore moralmente rispetto ad un traditore,* tutto qui, niente egocentrismo. Comunque smentisco tutti e vi dico che ho perdonato (e quando dico smentisco tutti non mento: perfino io credevo che non fossi capace di perdonare un tradimento).


Vabbè, io lascio.

Comunque è una minchiata.
Per me


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai fatto bene a scrivere quello sopra.
> 
> Ma sono consapevole di quello che succede, fino ad ieri un "amico" con il quale usciamo in comitiva mi ha confidato del suo passato e del suo recente, inutile stare a scrivere di cosa parlo no?
> 
> E poi conte tra quello che so, che ho conosciuto nel reale nella chat nel forum, cioè basta questo no?


Si basta.
Ma ricorda il nonno.

Mio nonno diceva.
Noi il sesso lo facevamo e si taceva.
No tutto questo parlarsi addosso dei moderni, in cui una cosa da fare e non da dire, è divenuta un'ossessione.


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Come sei riuscito a perdonare se nei pensieri mi sembravi così
> tassativo....?
> E soprattutto se fosse illegale l'avresti  denunciata?



mi viene da chiedere come vanno le cose oggi.-
Perchè più di perdono mi sa di concessione.
State ancora insieme?
Tu ti senti moralmente superiore a lei?


----------



## JON (9 Febbraio 2013)

Pohenix ha detto:


> Scusami, credo di essermi espresso male: non è egocentrismo, è la mia visione presa dal punto di vista più oggettivo di un qualcosa che oggettivo non è (la morale). *In altre parole chi non tradisce può essere considerato superiore moralmente rispetto ad un traditore*, tutto qui, niente egocentrismo. Comunque smentisco tutti e vi dico che ho perdonato (e quando dico smentisco tutti non mento: perfino io credevo che non fossi capace di perdonare un tradimento).


Fosse cosi semplice sarebbe altrettanto facile categorizzare le persone.

Ma non puoi farlo, perchè un traditore può avere un'onestà intellettuale in altri ambiti di gran lunga superiore a quella di un soggetto che, in ambito sessuale, può essere considerato l'opposto.

Ci sono persone fedeli dalla morale (etica generale) superiore, al massimo, a quella di un piffero.


----------



## devastata (9 Febbraio 2013)

Pohenix ha detto:


> E' per questo che apprezzo molto chi è capace di pentirsene ed ammettere l'errore, non è assolutamente cosa da tutti, anzi.



Nove su dieci NON si pentono veramente, davanti alla scoperta del loro tradimento, se per qualsiasi motivo 'vogliono restare' ammettono di aver sbagliato, intanto si sono goduti 'altro' e spesso ci ricascano.

Non è questione di 'essere proprietari dell'altro', solo di essere sinceri, vuoi scoparti un altro/a?  dillo e accetta le consegueze, dillo prima però, altrimenti resti un BASTARDOBUGIARDOCRONICO.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Fosse cosi semplice sarebbe altrettanto facile categorizzare le persone.
> 
> Ma non puoi farlo, perchè un traditore può avere un'onestà intellettuale in altri ambiti di gran lunga superiore a quella di un soggetto che, in ambito sessuale, può essere considerato l'opposto.
> 
> Ci sono persone fedeli dalla morale (etica generale) superiore, al massimo, a quella di un piffero.



quoto, ma che lo dico affà


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2013)

devastata;1074471[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]Nove su dieci NON si pentono veramente[/B], davanti alla scoperta del loro tradimento, se per qualsiasi motivo 'vogliono restare' ammettono di aver sbagliato, intanto si sono goduti 'altro' e spesso ci ricascano.
> 
> Non è questione di 'essere proprietari dell'altro', solo di essere sinceri, vuoi scoparti un altro/a?  dillo e accetta le consegueze, dillo prima però, altrimenti resti un BASTARDOBUGIARDOCRONICO.




sfera magica?

eddai


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Fosse cosi semplice sarebbe altrettanto facile categorizzare le persone.
> 
> Ma non puoi farlo,* perchè un traditore può avere un'onestà intellettuale in altri ambiti di gran lunga superiore a quella di un soggetto che, in ambito sessuale, può essere considerato l'opposto.*
> 
> *Ci sono persone fedeli dalla morale (etica generale) superiore, al massimo, a quella di un piffero*.



mannò dai, mica vero.
Sei invornito?
Un traditore è a prescindere un brutto soggetto.
:unhappy:


----------



## devastata (9 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe, non posso entrare nella testa degli altri, è però un dato di fatto che la maggior parte si pente dopo essere stata scoperta, nega fino all'ultimo, minimizza il tutto, e non parlo solo di mio marito.


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Tebe, non posso entrare nella testa degli altri, è però un dato di fatto che la maggior parte si pente dopo essere stata scoperta, nega fino all'ultimo, minimizza il tutto, e non parlo solo di mio marito.


Il disocrso è un altro Devy su cui non non sono d'accordo.
Nessuno di voi ha tradito ed è stato beccato, quindi non potete davvero sapere cosa esplode nella testa e nel cuore del traditore, soprattutto DOPO che si decide di stare insieme e riprovare.

Come il traditore non potrà mai capire fino in fondo le paranoie che chi ha subito il tradimento ha.

Io sono stata in entrambi i ruoli e ti assicuro che quello che dici è in gran parte errato.

capibili da lla parte dei traditi e infatti lpo capisco ma proprio per questo ti dico che non è così.
Soprattutto se due decidono di stare insieme e riprovare.

Basta con questi dogmi, sono puttanate.


----------



## devastata (9 Febbraio 2013)

Vale se la decisione di stare ancora insieme, da parte del traditore, è davvero dettata dall'amore, spesso è dettata più da cose pratiche e più comoda. Come nel mio caso, suppongo. E in tanti dove ci sono di messo figli piccoli, alimenti, impossibilità di mantenere due case e una ex-moglie.

Quanti sono i tradimenti confessati prima di venir scoperti?


----------



## JON (9 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mannò dai, mica vero.
> Sei invornito?
> Un traditore è a prescindere un brutto soggetto.
> :unhappy:


Potrebbe esserlo però, dal momento che il tradimento può essere considerato un precedente. Perciò dicevo che del vero nelle sue affermazioni può esserci. 

Solo che semplificare cosi un argomento qual'è l'etica, cioè un argomento più vasto, è inutile, se non funzionale solo alla considerazione di se nel contesto coppia/tradimento.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Febbraio 2013)

Pohenix ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo del forum, magari ho solo bisogno di scambiare qualche parola o, più semplicemente, non ho niente da fare, fatto stà che seguo il forum da qualche tempo ed ho deciso di registrarmi. Giusto per non aprire un tread solo per presentarmi vi faccio una domanda: Che ne pensate del tradimento?


*ph*oenix si scrive con *ph* ... benvenuto


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Vale se la decisione di stare ancora insieme, da parte del traditore, è davvero dettata dall'amore, spesso è dettata più da cose pratiche e più comoda. Come nel mio caso, suppongo. E in tanti dove ci sono di messo figli piccoli, alimenti, impossibilità di mantenere due case e una ex-moglie.
> 
> Quanti sono i tradimenti confessati prima di venir scoperti?


Qui metti dentro troppe cose, nel senso.
Mi rifiuto categoricamente di credere che la maggior parte (come tu vuoi fare intendere) dei traditori sta insieme al partner solo per questioni logistico-pratiche.
Certo, c'è anche quello, non lo metto in dubbio, ma la parolina magica è appunto.
*Anch*e quello.

E sull'ultima domanda cosa vuoi che risponda. Nessuno, se no non si è traditori.
E' come chiedersi perchè l'acqua bagna.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il disocrso è un altro Devy su cui non non sono d'accordo.
> Nessuno di voi ha tradito ed è stato beccato, quindi non potete davvero sapere cosa esplode nella testa e nel cuore del traditore, soprattutto DOPO che si decide di stare insieme e riprovare.
> 
> Come il traditore non potrà mai capire fino in fondo le paranoie che chi ha subito il tradimento ha.
> ...


In qualsiasi argomento dimostri intelligenza e rigore in questo mischi le cose. Può essere che non ti capisca io. Phoenix, mi sembra di aver capito, dice che il tradimento è un atto immorale, non è il termine che userei io ma bon. Cosa c'entra la sofferenza reale o presunta del tradito e del traditore? Inoltre se si sta parlando di tradimento si dà una valutazione di questo particolare comportamento ed è evidente che ci possono essere rapinatori, stragisti e assassini che non hanno mai tradito. Non si fa una valutazione sulla persona complessivamente e nemmeno della relazione complessiva che in un momento o in un periodo è stata tradita ma solo del tradimento in sé. Ad esempio se si parla di amore e rispetto degli animali ci sono persone molto positive, persone indifferenti, persone negative, fino a persone crudeli. Possiamo dire che la persona X è positiva e gentile con gli animali? Con questo stiamo valutando la persona in generale? Non credo, altrimenti dovremmo dire che  Hitler è un'ottima persona.


----------



## Pohenix (9 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Come sei riuscito a perdonare se nei pensieri mi sembravi così
> tassativo....?
> E soprattutto se fosse illegale l'avresti  denunciata?


Ho già detto che ho perdonato contro ogni mia aspettativa, naturalmente mi ci è voluto del tempo...
Alla seconda domanda non so che risponderti, mi sembra inutile: non è illegale, punto; non facciamoci altre seghe mentali.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Qui metti dentro troppe cose, nel senso.
> Mi rifiuto categoricamente di credere che la maggior parte (come tu vuoi fare intendere) dei traditori sta insieme al partner solo per questioni logistico-pratiche.
> Certo, c'è anche quello, non lo metto in dubbio, ma la parolina magica è appunto.
> *Anch*e quello.
> ...


Non è vero. Ci sono persone che parlano prima di tradire e quelle che parlano dopo. E non solo perché vogliono lasciare ma proprio per necessità di un rapporto limpido.


----------



## Zod (9 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mi viene da chiedere come vanno le cose oggi.-
> Perchè più di perdono mi sa di concessione.
> State ancora insieme?
> Tu ti senti moralmente superiore a lei?


È un uomo, quindi per forza di cosa è moralmente superiore a lei, che in quanto donna, è vittima del sovraffollamento dei neuroni. 

Scherzi a parte, visto che si parla di morale, è più immorale un uomo che tradisce, oppure una donna? Stessa cosa?

S*B


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> È un uomo, quindi per forza di cosa è moralmente superiore a lei, che in quanto donna, è vittima del sovraffollamento dei neuroni.
> 
> Scherzi a parte, visto che si parla di morale, è più immorale un uomo che tradisce, oppure una donna? Stessa cosa?
> 
> S*B


Ma che domanda è?! E' uguale rispetto al genere ed è diverso per la situazione specifica per ogni singola situazione.


----------



## Pohenix (9 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Fosse cosi semplice sarebbe altrettanto facile categorizzare le persone.
> 
> Ma non puoi farlo, perchè un traditore può avere un'onestà intellettuale in altri ambiti di gran lunga superiore a quella di un soggetto che, in ambito sessuale, può essere considerato l'opposto.
> 
> Ci sono persone fedeli dalla morale (etica generale) superiore, al massimo, a quella di un piffero.


Hai ragione, infatti io non reputo inferiori i traditori sotto tutti gli aspetti, mi riferisco, come dici tu, solo all'ambito sessuale.


----------



## Pohenix (9 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mi viene da chiedere come vanno le cose oggi.-
> Perchè più di perdono mi sa di concessione.
> State ancora insieme?
> Tu ti senti moralmente superiore a lei?


Stiamo ancora insieme.
Lei si è pentita e me lo ha dimostrato, è un gran passo avanti. Ha capito l'errore e sappiamo tutti che sbagliare è umano, quindi no, non mi sento moralmente superiore a lei.


----------



## devastata (9 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è vero. Ci sono persone che parlano prima di tradire e quelle che parlano dopo. E non solo perché vogliono lasciare ma proprio per necessità di un rapporto limpido.



Nel mio caso, non ha parlato ne prima ne dopo, solo parole estorte, per sentirmi solo dire che pensava non l'avrei mai saputo, banalità.


----------



## Pohenix (9 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Guarda io credo di aver capito bene quello che tu scrivi o hai scritto fino ad adesso, o almeno spero, e sono d'accordo su tanti punti.
> 
> Sai dove sta l'errore? nel concetto di fondo, abbiamo una parola che è tradimento? essa stessa ci da la risposta, perchè è un'errore tradire, fa male distrugge le persone e le famiglie, si qualcuno dirà ma a volte dopo un tradimento si hanno delle evoluzioni che ti portano a migliorare, ed io a questa frase che condivido dico anche, il tradimento è sempre un'errore le evoluzioni etc etc sono una delle tante conseguenze. Poi ci stanno tanti altri che inventano nuovi aggettivi per definire il tradimento, insomma fino a quando stiamo a discutere a confrontarci va bene, e siamo qua per questo. Però e troppo spesso gli utenti che entrano o che stanno qua da tempo scordano che la parola tradire non è come dire mi sto bevendo un bicchiere di vino che potrebbe bruciarmi un po lo stomaco.
> 
> In sostanza il tradimento per capirci meglio fa male! e fa male a tutti.





Brunetta ha detto:


> In qualsiasi argomento dimostri intelligenza e  rigore in questo mischi le cose. Può essere che non ti capisca io.  Phoenix, mi sembra di aver capito, dice che il tradimento è un atto  immorale, non è il termine che userei io ma bon. Cosa c'entra la  sofferenza reale o presunta del tradito e del traditore? Inoltre se si  sta parlando di tradimento si dà una valutazione di questo particolare  comportamento ed è evidente che ci possono essere rapinatori, stragisti e  assassini che non hanno mai tradito. Non si fa una valutazione sulla  persona complessivamente e nemmeno della relazione complessiva che in un  momento o in un periodo è stata tradita ma solo del tradimento in sé.  Ad esempio se si parla di amore e rispetto degli animali ci sono persone  molto positive, persone indifferenti, persone negative, fino a persone  crudeli. Possiamo dire che la persona X è positiva e gentile con gli  animali? Con questo stiamo valutando la persona in generale? Non credo,  altrimenti dovremmo dire che  Hitler è un'ottima persona.


Quoto entrambi: hanno capito eccome quello che volevo dire.


----------



## Pohenix (9 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> *ph*oenix si scrive con *ph* ... benvenuto


Grazie per il benvenuto. Comunque riguardo al *ph*, c'è una storia dietro


----------



## Ultimo (9 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si basta.
> Ma ricorda il nonno.
> 
> Mio nonno diceva.
> ...



Si hai ragione, ma vale per quegli utenti che ormai sono fuori da quegli schemi mentali che originariamente avevano entrando nel forum. Sai di che parlo no?

Perchè tu sai bene che se non capita qualche evento che ti fa "svegliare" rimani nella/e modalità, di cui tu sopra hai scritto.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che domanda è?! E' uguale rispetto al genere ed è diverso per la situazione specifica per ogni singola situazione.



Sono d'accordo, ma sai io voglio distinguermi sempre, quindi la mia minchiata ( cit Eretteo) la voglio scrivere, d'altronde essendo maschilista ( ma ci sto lavorando sopra per redimermi) è normale una mia esternazione. spetta però qualcuno ha scritto di me che sono anche vero ( cit oscuro) quindi essendo vero maschilista etc etc direi che, purtroppo e sottolineo purtroppo la differenza c'è, c'è perchè sta nella distinzione che nel passato esisteva, sta nel dna che i maschietti hanno dentro da generazioni, sta in tante cose tutte sbagliate che pochi ammettono, io ho colto l'esternazione di zod in questo senso, magari non come volere una polemica ma forse perchè appunto le dinamiche di certi aspetti assumono ruoli sbagliati, ma reali e veri, e ripeto sono sbagliati, ripeto perchè non voglio essere frainteso, d'altronde se voglio la polemica so come averla. 

Se avessi sbagliato nell'interpretare zod il discorso mica cambia eh.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In qualsiasi argomento dimostri intelligenza e rigore in questo mischi le cose. Può essere che non ti capisca io. Phoenix, mi sembra di aver capito, dice che il tradimento è un atto immorale, non è il termine che userei io ma bon. Cosa c'entra la sofferenza reale o presunta del tradito e del traditore? Inoltre se si sta parlando di tradimento si dà una valutazione di questo particolare comportamento ed è evidente che ci possono essere rapinatori, stragisti e assassini che non hanno mai tradito. Non si fa una valutazione sulla persona complessivamente e nemmeno della relazione complessiva che in un momento o in un periodo è stata tradita ma solo del tradimento in sé. Ad esempio se si parla di amore e rispetto degli animali ci sono persone molto positive, persone indifferenti, persone negative, fino a persone crudeli. Possiamo dire che la persona X è positiva e gentile con gli animali? Con questo stiamo valutando la persona in generale? Non credo, altrimenti dovremmo dire che  Hitler è un'ottima persona.


E credimi per molte persone Hitler fu un dio.
E anche se per te è inconcepibile ancora oggi ha i suoi adoratori.


----------



## Minerva (9 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Qui metti dentro troppe cose, nel senso.
> Mi rifiuto categoricamente di credere che la maggior parte (come tu vuoi fare intendere) dei traditori sta insieme al partner solo per questioni logistico-pratiche.
> Certo, c'è anche quello, non lo metto in dubbio, ma la parolina magica è appunto.
> *Anch*e quello.
> ...


ma non è vero, non puoi certo rispondere per tutti i traditori. c'è chi  tradisce ma vuol rimanere leale, chi non vuole tenere il peso sulla coscienza, chi lo sente come errore e vuole rimediare con un dialogo chiarificatore ...etc


----------



## Ultimo (9 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non è vero, non puoi certo rispondere per tutti i traditori. c'è chi  tradisce ma vuol rimanere leale, chi non vuole tenere il peso sulla coscienza, chi lo sente come errore e vuole rimediare con un dialogo chiarificatore ...etc


Tipo io e farfalla no?


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In qualsiasi argomento dimostri intelligenza e rigore in questo mischi le cose. Può essere che non ti capisca io. Phoenix, mi sembra di aver capito, dice che il tradimento è un atto immorale, non è il termine che userei io ma bon. Cosa c'entra la sofferenza reale o presunta del tradito e del traditore? Inoltre se si sta parlando di tradimento si dà una valutazione di questo particolare comportamento ed è evidente che ci possono essere rapinatori, stragisti e assassini che non hanno mai tradito. Non si fa una valutazione sulla persona complessivamente e nemmeno della relazione complessiva che in un momento o in un periodo è stata tradita ma solo del tradimento in sé. Ad esempio se si parla di amore e rispetto degli animali ci sono persone molto positive, persone indifferenti, persone negative, fino a persone crudeli. Possiamo dire che la persona X è positiva e gentile con gli animali? Con questo stiamo valutando la persona in generale? Non credo, altrimenti dovremmo dire che  Hitler è un'ottima persona.



si, capisco, ma non stavo rispondendo a phon ma a Devy che ha messo dentro altro, tipo la sofferenza e i finti pentimenti.
Phon non ha toccato questo argomento mi sembra.


per il resto io leggo invece una valutazione complessiva della persona proprio alla luce tradimento si o tradimento no.
E anche se tu non avessi usato la parola immorale, lui lo ha fatto. Perchè quello intende. Con conseguente superiorità.

leggiamo phon in due modi diversi evidentemente.
Forse


----------



## Minerva (9 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tipo io e farfalla no?


dicevo parlarne con il tradito però.tua moglie sì, tu e farfalla non avete  parlato , mi pare.


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è vero. Ci sono persone che parlano prima di tradire e quelle che parlano dopo. E non solo perché vogliono lasciare ma proprio per necessità di un rapporto limpido.



appunto.
Ma non sono traditori.
Sono fedeli che hanno inciampato e che quasi al 100% credevano nella fedeltà


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> È un uomo, quindi per forza di cosa è moralmente superiore a lei, che in quanto donna, è vittima del sovraffollamento dei neuroni.
> 
> Scherzi a parte, visto che si parla di morale, è più immorale un uomo che tradisce, oppure una donna? Stessa cosa?
> 
> S*B



direi assoluta parità.
Secondo te?


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non è vero, non puoi certo rispondere per tutti i traditori. c'è chi  tradisce ma vuol rimanere leale, chi non vuole tenere il peso sulla coscienza, chi lo sente come errore e vuole rimediare con un dialogo chiarificatore ...etc



chi tradisce e vuole rimanere leale NON è un traditore.
Chi tradisce e non vuole tenere il peso sulla coscienza NON è un traditore.
Ho già risposto a brunetta.

Chi tradisce per attimi contingenti NON è un traditore, ma un fedele che è inciampato. eccetera eccetera

La penso così, oh.
Non è mistero.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dicevo parlarne con il tradito però.tua moglie sì, tu e farfalla non avete  parlato , mi pare.



Si esatto.


----------



## Minerva (9 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> chi tradisce e vuole rimanere leale NON è un traditore.
> Chi tradisce e non vuole tenere il peso sulla coscienza NON è un traditore.
> Ho già risposto a brunetta.
> 
> ...


oddio , ne fai una questione di traditori di seria A e B?
e cosa sono, porelli?


----------



## Ultimo (9 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> chi tradisce e vuole rimanere leale NON è un traditore.
> Chi tradisce e non vuole tenere il peso sulla coscienza NON è un traditore.
> Ho già risposto a brunetta.
> 
> ...



Boh. Io capisco quello che intendi, ed approverei pure. Ma mi sono stancato di andare controvento, il tradimento ha un significato, il tradimento è un tradimento, altrimenti nel dizionario avrebbero inventato parole inerenti o sinonimi tipo "inciampato" etc etc. Non esistono nel dizionario, esistono soltanto nei forum dove giustamente si cerca in qualche maniera per fare o cercare di avere distinzioni, a che scopo sarebbe bello saperlo.


----------



## Minerva (9 Febbraio 2013)

dobbiamo sempre stare attenti a distinguere e a non fare di tutta l'erba un fascio ed ora facciamo l'album dei traditori certificati , d'origine controllata?
depenniamo chi si è trovato a tradire per motivazioni che esulano dal sano egoismo?


----------



## Ultimo (9 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> oddio , ne fai una questione di traditori di seria A e B?
> e cosa sono, porelli?


 Quindi io so poverello? :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> oddio , ne fai una questione di traditori di seria A e B?
> e cosa sono, porelli?


ma che serie a e serie b.
Chi si fa gli scrupoli non è un traditore. Punto.
E' altro. per me, cioè un fedele con paturnie annesse.

E' ovvio che per te sono tutti traditori senza distinzione di sorta, quindi chi zompa da un letto all'altro senza pentirsi ma andando in caccia è un traditore uguale a chi invece tradisce poi si pente e ha gli scrupoli perchè magari è la prima volta.


ok, io non la vedo così.


----------



## Pohenix (9 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> chi tradisce e vuole rimanere leale NON è un traditore.
> Chi tradisce e non vuole tenere il peso sulla coscienza NON è un traditore.
> Ho già risposto a brunetta.
> 
> ...


Scusami, ma per me non c'è differenza: s'inciampa mentre si passeggia e cadi per terra, non puoi inciampare e cadere su un cazzo


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2013)

Pohenix ha detto:


> Scusami, ma per me non c'è differenza: s'inciampa mentre si passeggia e cadi per terra, non puoi inciampare e cadere su un cazzo



davvero?
Strano, pensavo il contrario.



Comunque ok, tante teste tante idee.


----------



## Minerva (9 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma che serie a e serie b.
> Chi si fa gli scrupoli non è un traditore. Punto.
> E' altro. per me, cioè un fedele con paturnie annesse.
> 
> ...


sì, è proprio quel che ho detto


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, è proprio quel che ho detto



allora non ho capito di cosa stiamo ragionando.
Vabbè.
Io e gli _svenevoli_ rotfl::rotfl andiamo a fare un giro!


----------



## Rabarbaro (9 Febbraio 2013)

Pohenix ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo del forum, magari ho solo bisogno di scambiare qualche parola o, più semplicemente, non ho niente da fare, fatto stà che seguo il forum da qualche tempo ed ho deciso di registrarmi. Giusto per non aprire un tread solo per presentarmi vi faccio una domanda: Che ne pensate del tradimento?


Ciao Poenix, benevenuto!

La tua domanda è molto interessante, e già ti sarai accorto che se uno sta qua dentro non può avere le idee chiare, un po' come la carne dura che la brava massaia continua a rimestare nella pentola perchè non si cuoce mai...
Sì, un mucchio di cazzoni confusi, alcuni pià cazzoni che confusi, altri più confusi che cazzoni, ma le due qualità non mancano mai...

Quindi troverai la troietta tutta disperata perchè non sa come dar via il culo tenendosi il cuore in pace, il puttaniere dal cazzo marzocco che cerca qualche contessa da inculare fra i bidoni del rusco, la stronza incattivita perchè il maritino non la caga più e preferisce farsi fare i bocchini da una meno rompicoglioni e il pusillanime stracciacazzi che non si capacita di aver dato così tanto amore ad una donna che più cazzi prendeva meno riusciva a stimarla...

Dal punto di vista della coerenza, della logica, della legge e anche della morale prevalente, se sei sposato cazzi e culi sarebbero da usare solo col consorte, e qui non ci piove.
Se poi uno non è legalmente sposato, sono cazzi suoi intimi, sia delle promesse che ha fatto e sia di chi ci ha creduto.


Tutto il resto sono scuse, più o meno buone o più o meno condivisibili, a seconda del tempo, del luogo e dell'interlocutore.

Eppure la cosa dà un sacco di problemi alla gente, tanto da creare aspre discussioni che spesso degenerano in merda liquida...

C'è anche chi potrebbe pensare di farci un sito web con tanto di forum!

Mah!

Ciao!


----------



## Pohenix (9 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Poenix, benevenuto!
> 
> La tua domanda è molto interessante, e già ti sarai accorto che se uno sta qua dentro non può avere le idee chiare, un po' come la carne dura che la brava massaia continua a rimestare nella pentola perchè non si cuoce mai...
> Sì, un mucchio di cazzoni confusi, alcuni pià cazzoni che confusi, altri più confusi che cazzoni, ma le due qualità non mancano mai...
> ...


:rotfl:
Non credo esista migliore introduzione al forum, i miei complimenti e grazie per il benvenuto.


----------



## Minerva (9 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non è vero, non puoi certo rispondere per tutti i traditori. c'è chi  tradisce ma vuol rimanere leale, chi non vuole tenere il peso sulla coscienza, chi lo sente come errore e vuole rimediare con un dialogo chiarificatore ...etc


sono confusa, mi pareva il contrario.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Febbraio 2013)

Pohenix ha detto:


> Scusami, ma per me non c'è differenza: s'inciampa mentre si passeggia e cadi per terra, non puoi inciampare e cadere su un cazzo



:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## devastata (9 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> appunto.
> Ma non sono traditori.
> Sono fedeli che hanno inciampato e che quasi al 100% credevano nella fedeltà



Su questo sono d'accordo, evidentemente molti non credono proprio alla fedeltà, perchè allora non dichiararlo dall'inizio, non è detto che il 'tradito' non possa accettarlo, però si regolerebbe di conseguenza e potrebbe, pur rimanendo fedele per scelta o per le mancate occasioni, soffrire molto meno o per niente, ma forse così gli togliamo il gusto di fare qualcosa di proibito?


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Su questo sono d'accordo, evidentemente molti non credono proprio alla fedeltà, *perchè allora non dichiararlo dall'inizio, non è detto che il 'tradito' non possa accettarlo, però si regolerebbe di conseguenza* e potrebbe, pur rimanendo fedele per scelta o per le mancate occasioni, soffrire molto meno o per niente, ma forse così gli togliamo il gusto di fare qualcosa di proibito?


con me sfondi una porta aperta, io ho sempre dichiarato di non crederci, lasciando liberi di decidere se stare con me, sapendo che o cercare un altra che invece professava fedeltà dura e pura.

Ecco perchè non mi reputo tecnicamente una traditora, ma una diversamente fedele. Perchè non tradisco nessuna parola data di fedeltà e non te la faccio passare come un valore.

Il nodo è tutto li.

I veri traditori non lo dichiarano.
Se no sarebbero altro.
Diversamente fedeli appunto.


Fedeli ad una promessa _diversa _dalla fedeltà sessuale.


----------



## devastata (9 Febbraio 2013)

Infatti io tra i molti non ti penso come 'traditrice', ma mio marito lo è stato eccome, e chissà quante volte visto che io avevo le fette di salame sugli occhi.


----------



## devastata (9 Febbraio 2013)

Pohenix ha detto:


> Ne sono certo, ma questo non implica che sia giustificabile, se non per rare eccezioni, almeno a parer mio.
> Grazie per il benvenuto



Quali sarebbero le eccezioni?

Avevo un amico sposato con una bellissima donna che le è rimasto fedele fino a quando è morta, tragicamente, di SLA, anzi, a raccontarla tutta è morto prima di lei di poco, dopo oltre dieci anni della malattia devastante di lei.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> con me sfondi una porta aperta, io ho sempre dichiarato di non crederci, lasciando liberi di decidere se stare con me, sapendo che o cercare un altra che invece professava fedeltà dura e pura.
> 
> Ecco perchè non mi reputo tecnicamente una traditora, ma una diversamente fedele. Perchè non tradisco nessuna parola data di fedeltà e non te la faccio passare come un valore.
> 
> ...


Per me continuiamo a fare confusione.
Dove tradimento sta per antonomasia finire in leto con qualcuno che non sia il nostro partner, di nascosto da lui o da lei no?
E tradimento nasce allor quando l'altro pensa, ingenuamente, o con cognizion di causa che l'altro si astenga da certi comportamenti no?

Ma non capisco una cosa signori miei

Quivi 
si dà tanta importanza al valore della fedeltà intesa meramente come esclusività sessuale 

o

la fedeltà è in realtà
la maschera di una paura?

La paura di venir traditi?

Tebe io e te ci siamo guardati negli occhi, no?
E secondo me se fossimo coppia io e te
ci guarderemmo negli occhi
e senza tanto affrontare certi discorsi
ci diremmo

si caro/cara
può capitare no?

Ma potremo anche decidere di fregarcene 
e non tirarsi i bussolotti no?

In fondo il traditore, o diremo quello che si concede certi sfizietti, si vede costretto a mentire, perchè subissato di domande volte sempre a rendere conto di cosa fa o non fa quando è insieme al partner no?

Ma Tebe
che me frega a me se hai ciulato o se ciuli con altri?
Niente

A me brucerebbe da morire solo che quando ho bisogno tu non ci sia mai.
Mi brucerebbe che nel momento del bisogno tu trova sempre una montagna di scuse.

E io mi ero fidato perchè mi dicevi tranqui conte, conta su di me, conte io per te ci sarò sempre...

Ma ovvio no....
Dato che questi voltafaccia qui non sono certo per ciulare con altra gente...allora non sono tradimento...no?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Quali sarebbero le eccezioni?
> 
> Avevo un amico sposato con una bellissima donna che le è rimasto fedele fino a quando è morta, tragicamente, di SLA, anzi, a raccontarla tutta è morto prima di lui di poco, dopo oltre dieci anni della malattia devastante di lei.


Io mi domando da sempre
come fate
a dire che uno è fedele

Essere fedeli o meno
è un comportamento direi molto privato no?

Per quel che ne sai tu....
Io sono un velociraptor...no?


----------



## devastata (9 Febbraio 2013)

Evidentemente ognuno di noi ragiona in base al tradimento subito o perpetrato.

Io non ho mai fatto domande a mio marito su cosa faceva durante e dopo la musica, mai indagato sugli orari, accettavo normalmente la cosa sapendo quanto ci teneva a suonare con la sua orchestra.

Se avesse scopato una a caso, non mi avrebbe fatto piacere ma non lo avrei considerato un vero tradimento, tant'è vero che in una circostanza sono quasi certa abbia preso una multa per quello, ed ho subito lasciato perdere.

Altra cosa è scoprire che si scopa una da anni, che mente anche davanti ad un avvertimento di lei, ad un msg di lei, anzi più di uno e ammette, solo, a fatica, davanti ad una sua esplicita telefonata, e qualche sera dopo si preoccupa pure perchè 'lei', al telefono, aveva una voce sconvolta, MAVAFFANCULO!  E non lo capisce. Come fai a credere ad un suo pentimento, LEI non ne vuole più sapere di lui, l'ha riempita, dice, di bugie, non ha lavoro ne soldi.............

Pentito solo di essere stato sputtanato!


----------



## Minerva (9 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per me continuiamo a fare confusione.
> Dove tradimento sta per antonomasia finire in leto con qualcuno che non sia il nostro partner, di nascosto da lui o da lei no?
> E tradimento nasce allor quando l'altro pensa, ingenuamente, o con cognizion di causa che l'altro si astenga da certi comportamenti no?
> 
> ...


questo chi lo dice , per curiosità?
perché che il peggiore dei tradimenti sia quello delle aspettative e della vicinanza /solidarietà emotivo-affettiva-sentimentale -pratica lo pensiamo tutti .
ma cambia qualcosa?
e poi tu per primo senti il bisogno di chiarezza, sicché non fai testo tra i traditori


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per me continuiamo a fare confusione.
> Dove tradimento sta per antonomasia finire in leto con qualcuno che non sia il nostro partner, di nascosto da lui o da lei no?
> E tradimento nasce allor quando l'altro pensa, ingenuamente, o con cognizion di causa che l'altro si astenga da certi comportamenti no?
> 
> ...


esatto. Questo sarebbe tradimento.
Infatti io sono stata tradita in questo modo.
Ed è stata dura. Durissima accettarlo.
Perchè quando ho avuto bisogno di lui.
Lui non c' era.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo chi lo dice , per curiosità?
> perché che il peggiore dei tradimenti sia quello delle aspettative e della vicinanza /solidarietà emotivo-affettiva-sentimentale -pratica lo pensiamo tutti .
> ma cambia qualcosa?
> e poi tu per primo senti il bisogno di chiarezza, sicché non fai testo tra i traditori


Frase uscita male
Errata corrige sostituire il per 

Dato che questi voltafaccia non sono certo scopare con altri.

Intendevo dire che si pone sempre accento solo sul sesso

per cui uno che non ciula con altre

ha già assolto i suoi obblighi di fedeltà no?

Solo lo scopare con altri è sinonimo di tradimento.

E scusami per tante coppie
Negli anni 

il valore sesso 

si ridimensiona di molto

per cose ben più profonde e importanti

del resto le coppie che si basano solo sul sesso

flippano al primo colpo no?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> esatto. Questo sarebbe tradimento.
> Infatti io sono stata tradita in questo modo.
> Ed è stata dura. Durissima accettarlo.
> Perchè quando ho avuto bisogno di lui.
> Lui non c' era.


Ecco Tebe:
Io Conte ME NE FREGO dell'amicizia.

Io nel mio cuore

porto sempre con me

solo le persone che c'erano quando ho avuto bisogno.

Solo di loro me ne frego.

Di tutte le altre persone me ne frego.

Ma solo quelle lì sono importanti per me.

E fatalità le persone che meno consideravo 
sono risultate quelle che mi hanno aiutato

le altre han sempre e solo tentato di gabbarmi.


----------



## Minerva (9 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Frase uscita male
> Errata corrige sostituire il per
> 
> Dato che questi voltafaccia non sono certo scopare con altri.
> ...


ma chi l'ha detto questo, conte?
ci sono tanti modi per tradire, quello sessuale è uno di questi...nemmeno il peggiore , rimane però un tradimento


----------



## devastata (9 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io mi domando da sempre
> come fate
> a dire che uno è fedele
> 
> ...



Erano sposati da poco, non avevano figli, l'ha assistita 24h al giorno portandosi il lavoro in casa, dove viveva anche una sorella di lei con il marito e nipoti, avrebbe potuto delegare a loro l'assistenza, o prendere una o tre badanti, gente benestante, invece voleva esserci sempre.


----------



## Zod (9 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> direi assoluta parità.
> Secondo te?


Dipende dai casi. Nel caso di tradimento sistematico e di lungo periodo è uguale. Nel caso di tradimento da una notte e via è più immorale il tradimento femminile. In tale caso una donna riesce a superare il tradimento meglio di un uomo, per una questione di differenti vedute. Per l'uomo la sua donna è un tempio inviolabile in cui soltanto lui può entrare. Non penso che la donna abbia la stessa idea di possesso sul corpo del proprio uomo, è più orientata alla ragione, al cuore e al portafoglio. Quindi è molto meno sensibile ai tradimenti da avventura di una notte.

Tutto questo intendendo per morale quella serie di comportamenti tesi a nuocere il meno possibile il prossimo. Per questa ragione è meno immorale tradire con una single piuttosto che con una ragazza sposata con figli, approfittando magari del fatto che suo marito attraversa delle difficoltá.

Non sono convinto dell'estraneitá dell'amante rispetto ai danni che la relazione extraconiugale può causare alla controparte.

S*B


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Dipende dai casi. Nel caso di tradimento sistematico e di lungo periodo è uguale. Nel caso di tradimento da una notte e via è più immorale il tradimento femminile. In tale caso una donna riesce a superare il tradimento meglio di un uomo, per una questione di differenti vedute. *Per l'uomo la sua donna è un tempio inviolabile *in cui soltanto lui può entrare. Non penso che la donna abbia la stessa idea di possesso sul corpo del proprio uomo, è più orientata alla ragione, al cuore e al portafoglio. Quindi è molto meno sensibile ai tradimenti da avventura di una notte.
> 
> Tutto questo intendendo per morale quella serie di comportamenti tesi a nuocere il meno possibile il prossimo. Per questa ragione è meno immorale tradire con una single piuttosto che con una ragazza sposata con figli, approfittando magari del fatto che suo marito attraversa delle difficoltá.
> 
> ...



Si, forse hai ragione.
In effetti non ho mai visto il corpo del mio uomo come un tempio inviolabile, ma da come ne parla lui.
Il mio, di corpo, inviolabile lo sarebbe.

Sull'ultimo neretto   se l'amante non è una facocera e se i paletti sono chiari, direi che non ha concorso in colpa sull esito in un eventuale scoperta.
per capirci.
Io e Man veniamo beccati.
Se loro si lasciano non è certo colpa mia, è colpa di Man che non ha tenuto il pipino (....) a posto nei pantaloni.
Idem nella mia coppia.
Se Mattia mi lascia mica è colpa di Man.
E' colpa mia che, pure io, non ho tenuto blindata la Guest.

Sempre secondo me, ovvio.

Infatti nel tradimento di Mattia, mica ho mai dato la colpa all'altra.
Il colpevole era MATTIA  che poteva dire di no.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si, forse hai ragione.
> In effetti non ho mai visto il corpo del mio uomo come un tempio inviolabile, ma da come ne parla lui.
> Il mio, di corpo, inviolabile lo sarebbe.
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Dipende dai casi. Nel caso di tradimento sistematico e di lungo periodo è uguale. Nel caso di tradimento da una notte e via è più immorale il tradimento femminile. In tale caso una donna riesce a superare il tradimento meglio di un uomo, per una questione di differenti vedute. Per l'uomo la sua donna è un tempio inviolabile in cui soltanto lui può entrare. Non penso che la donna abbia la stessa idea di possesso sul corpo del proprio uomo, è più orientata alla ragione, al cuore e al portafoglio. Quindi è molto meno sensibile ai tradimenti da avventura di una notte.
> 
> Tutto questo intendendo per morale quella serie di comportamenti tesi a nuocere il meno possibile il prossimo. Per questa ragione è meno immorale tradire con una single piuttosto che con una ragazza sposata con figli, approfittando magari del fatto che suo marito attraversa delle difficoltá.
> 
> ...


Io saró la voce fuori dal coro. Ma l'idea che il mio compagno conosca una una sera e se la trombi mi fa girare molto più le scatole che se prenda una sbandata per una.
Non parliamo se va a escort o siti d'incontri. Mi scadrebbe a tal punto che dubito riuscirei a passarci sopra.
Ma qui credo molto dipenda da come ognuno di noi vive il sesso


----------



## Pohenix (9 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per me continuiamo a fare confusione.
> Dove tradimento sta per antonomasia finire in leto con qualcuno che non sia il nostro partner, di nascosto da lui o da lei no?
> E tradimento nasce allor quando l'altro pensa, ingenuamente, o con cognizion di causa che l'altro si astenga da certi comportamenti no?
> 
> ...


Conte, ci sono modi e modi per tradire (e non stiamo a puntualizzare su quale dei tanti sia il peggiore, di certo la cosa è soggettiva), ma io garantisco alla mia parte fedeltà sotto tutti i punti di vista e, di conseguenza, vorrei essere ricambiato, anche per quanto riguarda il tradimento sessuale.


----------



## Simy (9 Febbraio 2013)

Pohenix ha detto:


> Scusami, credo di essermi espresso male: non è egocentrismo, è la mia visione presa dal punto di vista più oggettivo di un qualcosa che oggettivo non è (la morale). *In altre parole chi non tradisce può essere considerato superiore moralmente rispetto ad un traditore,* tutto qui, niente egocentrismo. Comunque smentisco tutti e vi dico che ho perdonato (e quando dico smentisco tutti non mento: perfino io credevo che non fossi capace di perdonare un tradimento).


io non tradisco...ma non mi sento moralmente superiore a nessuno


----------



## JON (9 Febbraio 2013)

Pohenix ha detto:


> Hai ragione, infatti io non reputo inferiori i traditori sotto tutti gli aspetti, mi riferisco, come dici tu, solo all'ambito sessuale.


Ma guarda che ci sono persone il cui codice morale è talmente corrotto da far assumere al tradimento sessuale un connotato pietoso e appena biasimabile.

Capisco che il tradimento ti abbia ferito e che come tutti tu ne sia uscito (?) in un modo o nell'altro, ma non credo che uno schema simile, cioè tradimento=immoralità da menomazione psichica, possa esserti utile.

Se hai subito il tradimento e lo hai perdonato, cioè accettato, vuol dire che hai deciso di proseguire il tuo cammino di vita con la stessa persona che ha commesso l'errore peggiore per te. Capisci che il tuo discorso a questo punto non ha più fondamenta su cui reggersi.

Allo stesso tempo comprendo che tutto questo in realtà è il tuo sfogo al periodo di sofferenza e contraddizione a cui sei stato sottoposto dopo essere stato tradito. Non commettere l'errore di elevarti ad essere superiore perchè c'è chi può essere ritenuto inferiore. Non è che affossando gli altri, nel caso specifico la tua compagna, tu automaticamente puoi ritenerti migliore.

Se vuoi essere migliore invece, e se ne vale la pena ovviamente, devi accettare l'accaduto e capire che da ora in poi puoi giocarti la vita nel migliore dei modi.

Quindi cerca tra i lati positivi della tua compagna e smettila di rovistare nel nulla di una presunta decadenza morale. Perchè rispetto al tradimento, come ti ho detto nel mio primo post, ci può essere di meglio o di peggio. Sta a te decidere cosa farne di questa vita, è tua.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E credimi per molte persone Hitler fu un dio.
> E anche se per te è inconcepibile ancora oggi ha i suoi adoratori.


 Ma davvero? Lei mi sta dicendo che le immagini delle adunate oceaniche non sono effetti speciali?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma che serie a e serie b.
> Chi si fa gli scrupoli non è un traditore. Punto.
> E' altro. per me, cioè un fedele con paturnie annesse.
> 
> ...


Ma no! Sono tutti traditori in situazioni particolari e con responsabilità diverse, vissuti diverse e reazioni diverse. Però traditori lo stesso. E' ladro chi ruba la maionese e chi fa la grande rapina al treno o prende tangenti. Si fanno poi valutazioni diverse di gravità di caso in caso. Per te chi ruba la maionese non è un ladro ma allora io che non prendo neanche la maionese che sono? Una fessacchiotta a cui non piacciono le salse?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Su questo sono d'accordo, evidentemente molti non credono proprio alla fedeltà, perchè allora non dichiararlo dall'inizio, non è detto che il 'tradito' non possa accettarlo, però si regolerebbe di conseguenza e potrebbe, pur rimanendo fedele per scelta o per le mancate occasioni, soffrire molto meno o per niente, ma forse così gli togliamo il gusto di fare qualcosa di proibito?


Eddai il potenziale tradito non si fiderebbe più degli impegni di lavoro e delle partite di calcetto e il potenziale traditore dovrebbe dire quel che fa e allora si perderebbe il gusto del farlo di nascosto!


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no! Sono tutti traditori in situazioni particolari e con responsabilità diverse, vissuti diverse e reazioni diverse. Però traditori lo stesso. E' ladro chi ruba la maionese e chi fa la grande rapina al treno o prende tangenti. Si fanno poi valutazioni diverse di gravità di caso in caso. Per te chi ruba la maionese non è un ladro ma allora io che non prendo neanche la maionese che sono? Una fessacchiotta a cui non piacciono le salse?



e che rispondi a me.
Vallo a spiegare a Minerva, io sono d'accordo con te.

Chi non ruba la maionese è uno che non ruba la maionese. Punto. perchè dev'essere fesso?
Mah...io non ti capisco a volte.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Frase uscita male
> Errata corrige sostituire il per
> 
> Dato che questi voltafaccia non sono certo scopare con altri.
> ...


Questo lo fai tu e qualche altro (sia tra traditi sia tra traditori) quello che disturba è essere stati traditi, non il sesso.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Dipende dai casi. Nel caso di tradimento sistematico e di lungo periodo è uguale. Nel caso di tradimento da una notte e via è più immorale il tradimento femminile. In tale caso una donna riesce a superare il tradimento meglio di un uomo, per una questione di differenti vedute. Per l'uomo la sua donna è un tempio inviolabile in cui soltanto lui può entrare. Non penso che la donna abbia la stessa idea di possesso sul corpo del proprio uomo, è più orientata alla ragione, al cuore e al portafoglio. Quindi è molto meno sensibile ai tradimenti da avventura di una notte.
> 
> Tutto questo intendendo per morale quella serie di comportamenti tesi a nuocere il meno possibile il prossimo. Per questa ragione è meno immorale tradire con una single piuttosto che con una ragazza sposata con figli, approfittando magari del fatto che suo marito attraversa delle difficoltá.
> 
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2013)

Pohenix ha detto:


> Conte, ci sono modi e modi per tradire (e non stiamo a puntualizzare su quale dei tanti sia il peggiore, di certo la cosa è soggettiva), ma io garantisco alla mia parte fedeltà sotto tutti i punti di vista e, di conseguenza, vorrei essere ricambiato, anche per quanto riguarda il tradimento sessuale.


Non penso possano esistere
garanzie
in un qualsiasi rapporto umano.

Non ci sarebbe bisogno altresì di carte e certificati altrimenti.

Io e te siamo sposati
non significa io e te ci vogliamo bene

anzi.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io saró la voce fuori dal coro. Ma l'idea che il mio compagno conosca una una sera e se la trombi mi fa girare molto più le scatole che se prenda una sbandata per una.
> Non parliamo se va a escort o siti d'incontri. Mi scadrebbe a tal punto che dubito riuscirei a passarci sopra.
> Ma qui credo molto dipenda da come ognuno di noi vive il sesso


E viceversa. Hai scritto quel che avevo espresso con faccina


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma davvero? Lei mi sta dicendo che le immagini delle adunate oceaniche non sono effetti speciali?


Donna non ti parlo di quando lui era in vita.
Non ti parlo della fantastica macchina di Goebbels al confronto della quale mediaset è un giunco incrinato!
Ti parlo del post mortem
e dell'oggi.

E se cerchi un po' in rete ne trovi di cose.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo lo fai tu e qualche altro (sia tra traditi sia tra traditori) quello che disturba è essere stati traditi, non il sesso.


Ehm...
Io...ehm
Non mi sognerei mai di domandare "particolari".
Tanto so già che bene o male è sempre la solita minestra.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e che rispondi a me.
> Vallo a spiegare a Minerva, io sono d'accordo con te.
> 
> Chi non ruba la maionese è uno che non ruba la maionese. Punto. perchè dev'essere fesso?
> Mah...io non ti capisco a volte.


Se quello che ruba la maionese non venisse considerato ladro era il riferimento. Oh a me la maionese piace !


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna non ti parlo di quando lui era in vita.
> Non ti parlo della fantastica macchina di Goebbels al confronto della quale mediaset è un giunco incrinato!
> Ti parlo del post mortem
> e dell'oggi.
> ...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Febbraio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Dipende dai casi. Nel caso di tradimento sistematico e di lungo periodo è uguale. *Nel caso di tradimento da una notte e via è più immorale il tradimento femminile.* In tale caso una donna riesce a superare il tradimento meglio di un uomo, per una questione di differenti vedute. Per l'uomo la sua donna è un tempio inviolabile in cui soltanto lui può entrare. Non penso che la donna abbia la stessa idea di possesso sul corpo del proprio uomo, è più orientata alla ragione, al cuore e al portafoglio. Quindi è molto meno sensibile ai tradimenti da avventura di una notte.
> 
> Tutto questo intendendo per morale quella serie di comportamenti tesi a nuocere il meno possibile il prossimo. Per questa ragione è meno immorale tradire con una single piuttosto che con una ragazza sposata con figli, approfittando magari del fatto che suo marito attraversa delle difficoltá.
> 
> ...



ho letto e riletto, da varie angolazioni, ripreso il post a cui hai risposto con questo per vedere se mi ero persa qualcosa per strada o per essere sicura di non fraintendere

sempre tenendo fede al principio che si giudicano i post e non i nick

non trovo parole per commentare quello che hai scritto


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


>


Donna è inutile che mi metti quella faccia lì.
Noi siamo chiamati a chiederci il perchè e per come di tante questioni.
Non possiamo sempre liquidarle come un libro di storia di terza elementare.
Se non le avessi viste con i miei occhi certe cose non te ne parlerei, no?


----------



## JON (9 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ho letto e riletto, da varie angolazioni, ripreso il post a cui hai risposto con questo per vedere se mi ero persa qualcosa per strada o per essere sicura di non fraintendere
> 
> sempre tenendo fede al principio che si giudicano i post e non i nick
> 
> non trovo parole per commentare quello che hai scritto


Hai provato a guardare sotto? :singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna è inutile che mi metti quella faccia lì.
> Noi siamo chiamati a chiederci il perchè e per come di tante questioni.
> Non possiamo sempre liquidarle come un libro di storia di terza elementare.
> Se non le avessi viste con i miei occhi certe cose non te ne parlerei, no?


Ero un modo scherzoso per dire che non sono grandi notizie. Oltre a non essere in argomento. Ridi su! :mexican:


----------



## Zod (9 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si, forse hai ragione.
> In effetti non ho mai visto il corpo del mio uomo come un tempio inviolabile, ma da come ne parla lui.
> Il mio, di corpo, inviolabile lo sarebbe.
> 
> ...


Si dice, tra moglie e marito non mettere il dito. Allora non vanno messi neppure patate e piselli. Secondo me la responsabilità morale dell'amante c'è. Alla fine, se fosse un reato tradire, l'amante è almeno complice del reato. Non è un reato penale o civile, ma è un reato morale. Sarebbe semplice in fondo la regola: se vuoi venire a letto con me prima lasci lui/lei. 

S*B


----------



## JON (9 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Poenix, benevenuto!
> 
> La tua domanda è molto interessante, e già ti sarai accorto che se uno sta qua dentro non può avere le idee chiare, un po' come la carne dura che la brava massaia continua a rimestare nella pentola perchè non si cuoce mai...
> Sì, un mucchio di cazzoni confusi, alcuni pià cazzoni che confusi, altri più confusi che cazzoni, ma le due qualità non mancano mai...
> ...


Ma dai. Non è vero che la cosa disturba, o crea bruciori di coda.

E' vero comunque che gli interlocutori esprimono pareri da posizioni e tempi diversi. Vale per tutti.

Tu sai che la morale e la legge servono proprio per regolamentare la vita e controllare il caos. Questo non fa si che siano infallibili, anzi. Non a caso infatti si sta discutendo della morale, che è l'unica che lascia margine di adeguamento ed adattamento ai casi in cui la legge non potrebbe dare le giuste risposte.


----------



## Zod (9 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ho letto e riletto, da varie angolazioni, ripreso il post a cui hai risposto con questo per vedere se mi ero persa qualcosa per strada o per essere sicura di non fraintendere
> 
> sempre tenendo fede al principio che si giudicano i post e non i nick
> 
> non trovo parole per commentare quello che hai scritto


Magari se rileggi facendo prima pulizia della spazzatura femminista che ti condiziona, riusciresti ad avere una visione più chiara di ciò che intendevo. 

Non trovi insolito che affermazioni tese ad esaltare lati positivi della donna siano sempre accolte con applausi e apprezzamenti circa la modernitá di pensiero, mentre viceversa basti anche un piccolo sospetto di riduzione della figura femminile rispetto a quella maschile per far gridare allo scandalo?

Siamo uguali ma diversi, quindi con lati positivi e negativi differenti. La possessivitá dell'uomo verso il corpo della propria donna non è mica un elemento positivo. Si parla in termini di morale ed etica, quindi di aspetti culturali, non di analisi oggettive.

S*B


----------



## Zod (10 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io saró la voce fuori dal coro. Ma l'idea che il mio compagno conosca una una sera e se la trombi mi fa girare molto più le scatole che se prenda una sbandata per una.
> Non parliamo se va a escort o siti d'incontri. Mi scadrebbe a tal punto che dubito riuscirei a passarci sopra.
> Ma qui credo molto dipenda da come ognuno di noi vive il sesso


L'oggetto della discussione non era se fosse più accettabile un tradimento da una notte e via oppure un tradimento di più lungo periodo. Si parlava di morale e della diversa percezione del tradimento da una notte e via che un uomo e una donna possono avere. Per l'uomo è la violazione di una sacralità, per la donna penso sia più una delusione generale.

Nel tuo caso ad esempio penso che a farti star male non sia tanto pensare al suo sperma su un'altra donna, o alle gambe di lei che gli cingono la vita, quanto semmai una delusione sul suo comportamento che non ti saresti aspettata e che non potendolo concepire non lo puoi nemmeno tollerare.

Ma ripeto si parla di morale, che per sua natura è molto relativa. La mia visione oggettiva della questione è quella riportata al mio primo post di questo thread.

S*B


----------



## free (10 Febbraio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> L'oggetto della discussione non era se fosse più accettabile un tradimento da una notte e via oppure un tradimento di più lungo periodo. Si parlava di morale e della diversa percezione del tradimento da una notte e via che un uomo e una donna possono avere. Per l'uomo è la violazione di una sacralità, per la donna penso sia più una delusione generale.
> 
> Nel tuo caso ad esempio penso che a farti star male non sia tanto pensare al suo sperma su un'altra donna, o alle gambe di lei che gli cingono la vita, quanto semmai una delusione sul suo comportamento che non ti saresti aspettata e che non potendolo concepire non lo puoi nemmeno tollerare.
> 
> ...



ma la morale è dentro ognuno di noi, non c'entra nulla con gli altri
se io mi comporto male, secondo i miei canoni, so benissimo che mi sto comportando male e che avrei dovuto evitare, sia che si tratti di tradimenti o di altro
infatti gli psicopatici, che non distinguono il bene dal male, sono stati abbandonati dalla psichiatria proprio per questo motivo, e sono ritenuti incurabili
ergo, ciascuno di noi ha una morale e sa bene quando va fuori dai binari
che poi la morale sia condivisa o meno, dipende da un sacco di fattori, storici, sociali, culturali, etc. etc., fermo restando che le basi sono come il cielo stellato di Kant: sopra tutte le teste


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Si dice, tra moglie e marito non mettere il dito. Allora non vanno messi neppure patate e piselli. Secondo me la responsabilità morale dell'amante c'è. Alla fine, se fosse un reato tradire, l'amante è almeno complice del reato. Non è un reato penale o civile, ma è un reato morale. Sarebbe semplice in fondo la regola: se vuoi venire a letto con me prima lasci lui/lei.
> 
> S*B


Complice del reato l'amante.
Non riesco a vederla così. Capisco ciò che dici, e credo che la maggior parte delle persone la pensi così, forse pure io nel primo momento di botta calda ho pensato alla facocera come corresponsabile, ma dev'essere durata qualche nano secondo.

Io non ho fatto promesse. Se qualcun altro le ha fatto e non le mantiene, beh...non riesco a sentirmi responsabile se le sue azioni, anche se fatte con me.
Mica "circonvento" un incapace!


Poi naturalmente c'è sempre il fatto che le cose bisogna viverle e fortunatamente non mi sono mai trovata nella situazione di dover rendere conto delle mie (basse:mrgreen azioni, quindi... può anche essere che se mi trovassi nel casino massimo e la moglie di Man venisse a beccarmi o lo lasciasse...
Non lo so.
Forse mi sentirei un pò colpa, o forse continuerei a pensarla così.



Spero di non fartelo mai sapere:unhappy:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Febbraio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Magari se rileggi facendo prima pulizia della spazzatura femminista che ti condiziona, riusciresti ad avere una visione più chiara di ciò che intendevo.
> 
> Non trovi insolito che affermazioni tese ad esaltare lati positivi della donna siano sempre accolte con applausi e apprezzamenti circa la modernitá di pensiero, mentre viceversa basti anche un piccolo sospetto di riduzione della figura femminile rispetto a quella maschile per far gridare allo scandalo?
> 
> ...


Hai proprio sbagliato bersaglio.
Non sono condizionata da nessuna spazzatura femminista e non temo riduzioni della figura femminile.
Il fatto è che non riesco proprio a concepire una differenza tra uomo e donna nel momento del tradimento. Nè tra persona coniugata o meno se è per questo. Gli uomini con cui mi sono biblicamente conosciuta non li ho certo scelti in base allo stato dichiarato sulla carta d'identità.
Ritengo che ognuno di noi debba regolare la propria disponibilità in base alle responsabilità precedentemente acquisite.


----------



## Pohenix (10 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ma guarda che ci sono persone il cui codice morale è talmente corrotto da far assumere al tradimento sessuale un connotato pietoso e appena biasimabile.
> 
> Capisco che il tradimento ti abbia ferito e che come tutti tu ne sia uscito (?) in un modo o nell'altro, ma non credo che uno schema simile, cioè tradimento=immoralità da menomazione psichica, possa esserti utile.
> 
> ...


Bene, ti spiego di nuoivo come la penso, evidentemente non ci sono riuscito a pieno nei precedenti post. Parto dal presupposto che condivido (almeno in gran parte) le tue parole. Il fatto che io sia superiore o meno rispetto ad una persona per me è del tutto inutile, è solo una conseguenza dettata (a parer mio) dalla logica. Per quanto riguarda il neretto: non mi sento superiore rispetto alla mia compagna, lei si è pentita, ha capito l'errore, ergo adesso la pensa come me e quindi non esiste alcun tipo di superiorità. In altre parole, tanto per chiarire, se non si fosse pentita e si fosse semplicemente definita "diversamente fedele" e boiate varie io adesso non l'avrei perdonata.


----------



## Pohenix (10 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non penso possano esistere
> garanzie
> in un qualsiasi rapporto umano.
> 
> ...


Beh, può darsi che una coppia non si voglia bene, ma se sono arrivati fin al punto di sposarsi forse prima per loro era diverso, forse (e dico forse) prima si amavano veramente. E se così fosse, tu mi offri una garanzia, senza dirmelo esplicitamente: a me basta soltato che mi dimostri ciò che provi, sarò io a dedurne che non mi tradirai se veramente mi ami.


----------



## Eretteo (10 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Poenix, benevenuto!
> 
> La tua domanda è molto interessante, e già ti sarai accorto che se uno sta qua dentro non può avere le idee chiare, ...........................................................
> C'è anche chi potrebbe pensare di farci un sito web con tanto di forum!
> ...


Questo messaggio  trastulloso m'ha cagionato non poco sollazzo,ed alleggerito dal fardello di doverlo scrivere.
Grazie.


----------



## JON (10 Febbraio 2013)

Pohenix ha detto:


> Bene, ti spiego di nuoivo come la penso, evidentemente non ci sono riuscito a pieno nei precedenti post. Parto dal presupposto che condivido (almeno in gran parte) le tue parole. Il fatto che io sia superiore o meno rispetto ad una persona per me è del tutto inutile, è solo una conseguenza dettata (a parer mio) dalla logica. Per quanto riguarda il neretto: non mi sento superiore rispetto alla mia compagna, lei si è pentita, ha capito l'errore, ergo adesso la pensa come me e quindi non esiste alcun tipo di superiorità. In altre parole, tanto per chiarire, se non si fosse pentita e si fosse semplicemente definita "diversamente fedele" e boiate varie io adesso non l'avrei perdonata.


Io so che le persone possono cambiare. Spesso non accade però.

Quindi c'è una morale di fondo in tutti noi che nasce con noi e si forma in base alle esperienze e alla famiglia di origine. Certe esperienze ci segnano la vita e, per contrastarle o replicarle, in base a quelle, successivamente applichiamo i nostri comportamenti. In bene o in male, nel giusto o nello sbagliato

La tua compagna quindi è oggi quello che era prima, ha ammesso "l'errore", certo, ma la sua morale è intatta. Se oggi vede la vita diversamente è perchè l'aveva già *prefigurata*. Tu hai aggiunto poco a questo processo, sono stati la crisi e il tradimento ad innescarlo. Nei tuoi confronti invece si è manifestata la sua morale nel momento in cui decideva cosa fosse giusto e cosa sbagliato.

Certo, il tuo perdono è stato determinante. Più per te che per lei. Ma il perdono è strumentalizzabile, spero che la tua concessione abbia tenuto conto della sua morale. Due morali contrapposte rischiano di creare mistificazione. Dopotutto il pentimento non vuol dire molto se non avallato da principi fondamentali.

Sei sicuro di non aver creato forzature?


----------



## JON (10 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma la morale è dentro ognuno di noi, non c'entra nulla con gli altri


Esatto. Nasce con noi, cresce con noi. Si manifesta sugli altri.


----------



## Innominata (10 Febbraio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> È un uomo, quindi per forza di cosa è moralmente superiore a lei, che in quanto donna, è vittima del sovraffollamento dei neuroni.
> 
> Scherzi a parte, visto che si parla di morale, è più immorale un uomo che tradisce, oppure una donna? Stessa cosa?
> 
> S*B


Si sa che alcuni agglomerati di neuroni nel cervello maschile hanno più recettori per sostanze chimiche che amplificano tracce ancestrali e reazioni legate al testosterone e a ciò che esso governa. E' altrettanto risaputo che il cervello degli uomini è senz'altro più pesante di quello di una donna, perché contiene più acqua. Ciò potrebbe comportare una decisa diluizione degli impatti detti "elaborazioni" una volta che gli effetti di questi neuroni sono in circolo. Per una donna, invece, si inciampa in  molte più connessure e commessure, intrecci di sinapsi, ipersviluppo di corpo calloso che collega emisfero dx e sn in mezzo molto meno acquatico. Ciò porta spesso a una "pregnanza" diversa del tradire, che può generare errori e superficialità di giudizio e sintesi gloriose nell'opinione pubblica, ma non è certo un fatto di morale.


----------



## Eretteo (10 Febbraio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> È un uomo, quindi per forza di cosa è moralmente superiore a lei, che in quanto donna, è vittima del sovraffollamento dei neuroni.


Quando l'Italia diventera' una teocrazia di ispirazione mediorientale,non sarai impreparato.
La prevenzione e' la miglior cura.


----------



## Pohenix (10 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Io so che le persone possono cambiare. Spesso non accade però.
> 
> Quindi c'è una morale di fondo in tutti noi che nasce con noi e si forma in base alle esperienze e alla famiglia di origine. Certe esperienze ci segnano la vita e, per contrastarle o replicarle, in base a quelle, successivamente applichiamo i nostri comportamenti. In bene o in male, nel giusto o nello sbagliato
> 
> ...


Certo che si: ho tenuto conto della sua morale. Lei non è cambiata di una virgola rispetto a prima, come direbbero in molti è semplicemente "inciampata" in un qualcosa che riteneva sin dal principio sbagliata, ergo non è stato il mio perdono a farla cambiare, perché non è mai cambiata. La conferma di tutto questo è stato il fatto che mi ha confessato tutto il giorno successivo all'accaduto. Di forzature non ce ne sono, io mi trovo bene con lei e viceversa, la situazione, anzi, mi sembra migliore di quanto lo fosse prima del tradimento.


----------



## lunaiena (10 Febbraio 2013)

Pohenix ha detto:


> Certo che si: ho tenuto conto della sua morale. Lei non è cambiata di una virgola rispetto a prima, come direbbero in molti è semplicemente "inciampata" in un qualcosa che riteneva sin dal principio sbagliata, ergo non è stato il mio perdono a farla cambiare, perché non è mai cambiata. La conferma di tutto questo è stato il fatto che mi ha confessato tutto il giorno successivo all'accaduto. Di forzature non ce ne sono, io mi trovo bene con lei e viceversa, la situazione, anzi, mi sembra migliore di quanto lo fosse prima del tradimento.


quindi per te il tradimento 
anche se moralmente sbagliato e condannabile 
Ha avuto un risvolto positivo...


----------



## lunaiena (10 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Esatto. Nasce con noi, cresce con noi.* Si manifesta sugli altri*.


In che senso


----------



## Pohenix (10 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> quindi per te il tradimento
> anche se moralmente sbagliato e condannabile
> Ha avuto un risvolto positivo...


Beh, la situazione non è migliorata col tradimento (se non in minima parte).


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2013)

Pohenix ha detto:


> Beh, la situazione non è migliorata col tradimento (se non in minima parte).



anche in minima parte però ha messo a nudo un malessere di coppia che c'era da un pò e che magari tu non hai notato  o che lei non riusciva a comunicarti o a farti capire.
è evidente che lei non è una traditrice, infatti il giorno dopo ha confessato subito, quindi ha per forza migliorato la situazione in quanto la vostra coppia era ferma.
Perchè se fosse stata _a posto_ lei non avrebbe tradito.

Quindi, in maniera diversa, è stato un perdono reciproco.


----------



## Pohenix (10 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> anche in minima parte però ha messo a nudo un malessere di coppia che c'era da un pò e che magari tu non hai notato  o che lei non riusciva a comunicarti o a farti capire.
> è evidente che lei non è una traditrice, infatti il giorno dopo ha confessato subito, quindi ha per forza migliorato la situazione in quanto la vostra coppia era ferma.
> Perchè se fosse stata _a posto_ lei non avrebbe tradito.
> 
> Quindi, in maniera diversa, è stato un perdono reciproco.


Chiamalo come ti pare, ma se cerchi sul vocabolario la definizione di tradimento, ti accorgerai che il gesto della mia compagna è definito tale.


----------



## Hellseven (10 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Hai proprio sbagliato bersaglio.
> Non sono condizionata da nessuna spazzatura femminista e non temo riduzioni della figura femminile.
> Il fatto è che non riesco proprio a concepire una differenza tra uomo e donna nel momento del tradimento. Nè tra persona coniugata o meno se è per questo.* Gli uomini con cui mi sono biblicamente conosciuta non li ho certo scelti in base allo stato dichiarato sulla carta d'identità.*
> Ritengo che ognuno di noi debba regolare la propria disponibilità in base alle responsabilità precedentemente acquisite.


Quando parli così sono veramente geloso di Tubarao e della fortuna che ha ad essere nelle corde del tuo cuore. :diffi:


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2013)

Pohenix ha detto:


> Chiamalo come ti pare, ma se cerchi sul vocabolario la definizione di tradimento, ti accorgerai che il gesto della mia compagna è definito tale.



ma certo che è un tradimento, mica lo sto discutendo. Avete fatto entrambi il patto di fedeltà e lei l'ha rotto.
Tradimento. Anche senza guardare sul vocabolario.
Ma lei non è una traditrice come me, per intenderci. Non mi avresti perdonata ammesso e non concesso che io ti avrei promesso fedeltà (se dico che sono fedele sono fedele. Se dico che non lo sono. Non lo sono tanto per intenderci), è questo che voglio dire.
Questo tradimento però, considerato che è nato per problemi all'interno della vostra coppia che non avete saputo gestire, e lei più di te,scaturisce da un altro tradimento.
Dal tradimento dell'incomprensione, perchè se un fedele tradisce, uno che confessa il giorno dopo _è fedele_, tradisce non certo perchè inciampa o ricerca.
Tradisce perchè dentro si è rotto qualcosa e non riesce ad aggiustarlo con i mezzi che uno ha in quel momento.
E non tutti sono duri e puri.
Ci sono anche fragilità insospettabili.


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2013)

oh oh.

Mi sta venendo il sospetto che tu sia una di quelli che reputa di non avere sbagliato nulla e comunque "lei poteva parlarmene".
Nella migliore delle ipotesi potresti dire che qualcosa si, forse hai sbagliato ma non tanto da tradire.

E bello mio. 
Se fosse così il tradimento non esisterebbe no?
Tutti belli con le armature scintillanti!







paura


----------



## lunaiena (10 Febbraio 2013)

Pohenix ha detto:


> Beh, la situazione non è migliorata col tradimento (se non in minima parte).


e in che cosa è migliorata?


----------



## Horny (10 Febbraio 2013)

*ciao*

sono nuovo.
cosa intendi con lei si è pentita?
cosa ha fatto per pentirsi?


----------



## devastata (10 Febbraio 2013)

Benvenuto.


----------



## T-REX (10 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> oh oh.
> 
> Mi sta venendo il sospetto che tu sia una di quelli che reputa di non avere sbagliato nulla e comunque "lei poteva parlarmene".
> Nella migliore delle ipotesi potresti dire che qualcosa si, forse hai sbagliato ma non tanto da tradire.
> ...



Tebe, ci possono essere dei casi, più unici che rari, in cui va proprio così, per stessa ammissione del partner.


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2013)

T-REX ha detto:


> Tebe, ci possono essere dei casi, più unici che rari, in cui va proprio così, per stessa ammissione del partner.



sai Trex, ad un certo punto. Il traditore NON seriale, ma manco traditore nelle intenzioni. Quando sono mesi. E mesi. Che si sente domandare perchè l'hai fatto. E dà spiegazioni, sono certa che le spiegazioni eventualmente nel tuo caso siano state date, su spiegazioni, ma il tradito continua a chiedere. E chiedere. E ricordare. E tornare lì.

Pure io direi che ho visto gli aleni. 
Le proverei tutte. Tutte le risposte per dare, al tradito, quella semi pace per poter ricominciare.
E posso passare anche per fagiana totale ma non mi interessa.
Io ho fatto il disastro. Io devo rimediare.
A scapito mio.




Perchè amo.


Immagino quindi che la risposta che ti ha dato sia quella che ha fatto centro.
Prima che risposte ti aveva dato?
Se te le aveva date, ovvio.


----------



## JON (10 Febbraio 2013)

Pohenix ha detto:


> Certo che si: ho tenuto conto della sua morale. Lei non è cambiata di una virgola rispetto a prima, come direbbero in molti è semplicemente "inciampata" in un qualcosa che riteneva sin dal principio sbagliata, ergo non è stato il mio perdono a farla cambiare, perché non è mai cambiata. La conferma di tutto questo è stato il fatto che mi ha confessato tutto il giorno successivo all'accaduto. Di forzature non ce ne sono, io mi trovo bene con lei e viceversa, la situazione, anzi, mi sembra migliore di quanto lo fosse prima del tradimento.


E si, non è mai cambiata. E se si è potuta esporre ed esprimere non è strano che ora la situazione sia migliore di prima.
Ma a me non interessa questo, so come vanno queste cose.

L'argomento verteva sulla presunta inferiorità morale di un traditore. Se lei non è mai cambiata, cosa sai ora di lei che non conoscevi prima? Presumo ci fosse un aspetto del vostro rapporto o del suo carattere che prima tenesse debitamente nascosto. Insomma, si, ha confessato, ma tu per decidere di restare con lei hai ricevuto le dovute garanzie.


----------



## Pohenix (10 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> oh oh.
> 
> Mi sta venendo il sospetto che tu sia una di quelli che reputa di non avere sbagliato nulla e comunque "lei poteva parlarmene".
> Nella migliore delle ipotesi potresti dire che qualcosa si, forse hai sbagliato ma non tanto da tradire.
> ...


Scusa, ma stai discutendo del tradimento, no? Non mettere in mezzo il tipo di persona che sono, questo non c'entra niente. E comunque no, ho sbagliato e continuo a sbagliare a sbagliare tuttora, ma il periodo di crisi l'abbiamo passato entrambi, non solo lei ed io non ho mai tradito. 
Ah, potresti smettere di avere paura, non ce ne alcun bisogno, te lo assicuro.


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2013)

Pohenix ha detto:


> Scusa, ma stai discutendo del tradimento, no? Non mettere in mezzo il tipo di persona che sono, questo non c'entra niente. E comunque no, ho sbagliato e continuo a sbagliare a sbagliare tuttora, ma il periodo di crisi* l'abbiamo passato entrambi, non solo lei ed io non ho mai tradito. *
> Ah, potresti smettere di avere paura, non ce ne alcun bisogno, te lo assicuro.



Già. 
Perchè noi non abbiamo ceduto. Lo ricordiamo sempre in questi discorsi. Io sono "migliore" perchè non l'ho fatto e vivevo la stessa situazione.
Anche io l'avevo provato, ma è passato subito.
Perchè ognuno sente e vive in base a quello che è, non in base a quello che è l'altro.


Il mio paura era ironico, comunque grazie per avermi tranquillizzata


----------



## Scarlett (10 Febbraio 2013)

Pohenix ha detto:


> Scusa, ma stai discutendo del tradimento, no? Non mettere in mezzo il tipo di persona che sono, questo non c'entra niente. E comunque no, ho sbagliato e continuo a sbagliare a sbagliare tuttora, ma il periodo di crisi l'abbiamo passato entrambi, non solo lei ed io non ho mai tradito.
> Ah, potresti smettere di avere paura, non ce ne alcun bisogno, te lo assicuro.


Stavolta lo chiedo io:
chi mi riassume la storia??
Tebe?


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Stavolta lo chiedo io:
> chi mi riassume la storia??
> Tebe?



chi non tradisce è moralmente superiore a chi tradisce.
e i tradimenti sono tutti uguali così come i traditori.
Ovvero.
Io sono uguale ad una che tradisce una volta sola e subito confessa scoprendo di avere fatto una minchiata galattica.


----------



## Scarlett (10 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> chi non tradisce è moralmente superiore a chi tradisce.
> e i tradimenti sono tutti uguali così come i traditori.
> Ovvero.
> Io sono uguale ad una che tradisce una volta sola e subito confessa scoprendo di avere fatto una minchiata galattica.


Ah ok..
assolutamente no. I tradimenti sono una realtà complessa che risponde ad un'esigenza enorme umana, un buco lasciato scoperto dalla monogamia.
Credo che in linea di massima tutto dipende dal tipo di persone col quale ti stai rapportando. Ci sono i fedifraghi cosmici, quelli che lo sono per personalità, oppure perché sono degli erotomani, oppure perché sono dei confusi perenni che scambiano l'amore con la tenerezza, o con una quantità di tempo passato insieme, o quelli che si innamorano per auto-induzione. Poi ci sono i traditori che lo fanno perchè ci sono dei problemi di coppia evidenti e quindi il tradimento diventa un'enorme sintomo, a mio avviso, comunque, sempre di una mancanza di amore inteso come passione, fuoco, ossessione, forse per lasciar posto ad un'amore comparabile ad un mare calmo, ad una quiete dopo una tempesta che però lascia a morire il fattore erotico e, sopratutto, seduttivo. 
E' facile condannare uno che tradisce ma in verità spesso chi tradisce lo fa per non tradire sè stesso, cosa che sarebbe peggiore ancora. E poi ci sono quelli che non tradiscono per tigna moralizzatrice, ma poi con la testa, col cuore, con tutto, ti hanno messo delle corna storiche da muflone anziano. 
Chi confessa...non lo fa perchè è più corretto, credo lo faccia perchè non riesce a sopportare il senso di colpa. Oppure è scemo, non saprei.
Una cosa però mi sento di affermarla...chi tradisce dovrebbe rendersi conto, sopratutto se non è sposato, che è arrivato il momento di chiudere o quantomeno modificare significativamente la propria relazione. Se poi ti sei innamorato/a di un'altra, beh, hai diritto tu, ha diritto l'altro/a, ha diritto il sentimento che alberga in te, di essere vissuto pienamente. I rimpianti non fanno mai bene, ed una rinuncia corrisponde a non rinunciarci mai.


----------



## free (10 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> chi non tradisce è moralmente superiore a chi tradisce.
> e i tradimenti sono tutti uguali così come i traditori.
> Ovvero.
> Io sono uguale ad una che tradisce una volta sola e subito confessa scoprendo di avere fatto una minchiata galattica.



non sono d'accordo sulla minchiata galattica, poichè il traditore sa già da prima qual è la sostanza del tradimento (nulla di buono nei riguardi del tradito, mi pare che si possa affermare senza temere smentite), ergo, perchè mai si lancerebbe nel fare una minchiata galattica (un male per il tradito)? in realtà non è una minchiata galattica, ma un atto di egoismo, che taglia fuori il tradito

piuttosto, sarebbe il tradito a dover dire: ti ho dato la mia fiducia (un bene per il partner) e ho fatto una minchiata galattica (perchè tu l'hai buttata alle ortiche)


----------



## Tebina (11 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo sulla minchiata galattica, poichè il traditore sa già da prima qual è la sostanza del tradimento (nulla di buono nei riguardi del tradito, mi pare che si possa affermare senza temere smentite), ergo, perchè mai si lancerebbe nel fare una minchiata galattica (un male per il tradito)? in realtà non è una minchiata galattica, ma un atto di egoismo, che taglia fuori il tradito
> 
> piuttosto, sarebbe il tradito a dover dire: ti ho dato la mia fiducia (un bene per il partner) e ho fatto una minchiata galattica (perchè tu l'hai buttata alle ortiche)



Uno che tradisce e poi confessa subito è perchè ha capito che la minchiata era galattica, tanto da non poterci convivere.
Non conosco nessun vero traditore che confessa subito e spontaneamente.

manco nei miei viaggi esoterici alla maria ho visto cose del genere.

Poi sai, la spinta al tradimento è sicuramente un atto di egoismo, ma viene meno nel momento in cui te ne eaccvorgi e la limpidezza prende il sopravvento.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ma dai. Non è vero che la cosa disturba, o crea bruciori di coda.
> 
> E' vero comunque che gli interlocutori esprimono pareri da posizioni e tempi diversi. Vale per tutti.
> 
> Tu sai che la morale e la legge servono proprio per regolamentare la vita e controllare il caos. Questo non fa si che siano infallibili, anzi. Non a caso infatti si sta discutendo della morale, che è l'unica che lascia margine di adeguamento ed adattamento ai casi in cui la legge non potrebbe dare le giuste risposte.



E leggerti personalmente mi da sempre un piacere enorme, assimilo quello che alcune volte so, ma serve sempre sentirlo, leggerlo, averlo presente chiaro e preciso discutendone. 

Ma se la legge e la morale sono fallibili nella realtà, realtà dove si presume che eminenti persone prese da popolo per il popolo, siano fallibili, figuriamoci in un forum dove i margini di adeguamento stanno spesso in elucubrazioni mentali atte soltanto a mentire a se stessi. Che probabilità abbiamo per dare ed avere delle giuste risposte!?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Febbraio 2013)

e pensare che la moralità e l'infedeltà sessuali sono, praticamente, invenzioni culturali degli ultimi secoli...


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Dipende dai casi. Nel caso di tradimento sistematico e di lungo periodo è uguale. Nel caso di tradimento da una notte e via è più immorale il tradimento femminile. In tale caso una donna riesce a superare il tradimento meglio di un uomo, per una questione di differenti vedute. Per l'uomo la sua donna è un tempio inviolabile in cui soltanto lui può entrare*. Non penso che la donna abbia la stessa idea di possesso sul corpo del proprio uomo, è più orientata alla ragione, al cuore e al portafoglio. Quindi è molto meno sensibile ai tradimenti da avventura di una notte.
> 
> *Tutto questo intendendo per morale quella serie di comportamenti tesi a nuocere il meno possibile il prossimo. Per questa ragione è meno immorale tradire con una single piuttosto che con una ragazza sposata con figli, approfittando magari del fatto che suo marito attraversa delle difficoltá.
> 
> ...


mah. Io veramente certe frasi non le capirò mai.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> e pensare che la moralità e l'infedeltà sessuali sono, praticamente, invenzioni culturali degli ultimi secoli...



Ne sei certo?
Ricordo questa espressione latina lus primae noctis ( correggetela ) 

E ricordo tramite libri e soprattutto tramite cinema che nonostante fosse una legge, non era ben accetta, probabilmente ci sarà un perchè, no? 

Poi posso sbagliare, ma prendo per buono se mi riscrivi e confermi quello che hai scritto.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ne sei certo?
> Ricordo questa espressione latina lus primae noctis ( correggetela )
> 
> E ricordo tramite libri e soprattutto *tramite cinema *che nonostante fosse una legge, non era ben accetta, probabilmente ci sarà un perchè, no?
> ...


non puoi considerare il cinema come specchio reale della storia. Tranne in qualche raro caso.

Confermo.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non puoi considerare il cinema come specchio reale della storia. Tranne in qualche raro caso.
> 
> Confermo.


Ci mancherebbe altro, certo che non posso attenermi al cinema come fonte vera, a parte rari casi. Se confermi ti credo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> e pensare che la moralità e l'infedeltà sessuali sono, praticamente, invenzioni culturali degli ultimi secoli...


Beh... inZomma. Per gli uomini. Le donne le ammazzavano, per dire.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mah. Io veramente certe frasi non le capirò mai.


Perché hai il cervello intasato di spazzatura femminista


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Perché hai il cervello intasato di spazzatura femminista


dev'essere quello, sì.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> e pensare che la moralità e l'infedeltà sessuali sono, praticamente, invenzioni culturali degli ultimi secoli...



Che intendi per "ultimi secoli"?


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2013)

Tebina ha detto:


> Uno che tradisce e poi confessa subito è perchè ha capito che la minchiata era galattica, tanto da non poterci convivere.
> Non conosco nessun vero traditore che confessa subito e spontaneamente.
> 
> manco nei miei viaggi esoterici alla maria ho visto cose del genere.
> ...



volevo dire che a me sembra che negli eventuali rapporti con altri/e arrivi sempre il momento in cui ci si trovi di fronte ad un bivio, e si decida che strada intraprendere (se tradire o tirare i remi in barca)
definire a posteriori il tradimento una minchiata galattica rende il traditore una sorta di essere sfortunato in balia degli eventi, un turlupinato, un ingenuo al di là di ogni limite, secondo me
difficile che sia così, anche se i sensi di colpa o chissà che altro spingono il traditore a confessare subito dopo

e qui, tra l'altro, si aprirebbe un altro ampio capitolo, sull'opportunità o meno di scaricare le proprie azioni sugli altri, oppure conviverci in silenzio (premesso che, secondo me, è assurda l'idea di pagare per sempre)


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Beh... inZomma. Per gli uomini. Le donne le ammazzavano, per dire.


le ammazzano


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2013)

ma cosa vuol dire "vero" traditore, 
la rivendicazione di un'origine controllata?


----------



## lothar57 (11 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma cosa vuol dire "vero" traditore,
> la rivendicazione di un'origine controllata?



Buongiorno.Mini...vuol dire essere bastardo come il sottoscritto..perche'alle 8 ero gia'a mandare sms,per festeggiare mercoledi'insieme la festa ...........


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> le ammazzano


Sì. Perchè l'uomo è più SENSIBILE al tradimento fisico.


----------



## Lui (11 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma cosa vuol dire "vero" traditore,
> la rivendicazione di un'origine controllata?


bella questa.


è che dire di "diversamente fedele"


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma cosa vuol dire "vero" traditore,
> la rivendicazione di un'origine controllata?





lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno.Mini...vuol dire essere bastardo come il sottoscritto..perche'alle 8 ero gia'a mandare sms,per festeggiare mercoledi'insieme la festa ...........


quindi il "vero" traditore... è quello che ammette di esserlo?:singleeye:


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sì. Perchè l'uomo è più SENSIBILE al tradimento fisico.



la cosa più assurda è che sembra che bisognerebbe farsene una ragione...


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> la cosa più assurda è che sembra che bisognerebbe farsene una ragione...


a parte i femminicidi , ci sono ancora paesi dove le donne che osano trasgredire *muoiono

*


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> a parte i *femminicidi* , ci sono ancora paesi dove le donne che osano trasgredire *muoiono
> 
> *


Che definizione allucinante.


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che definizione allucinante.


è vero però


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> è vero però


Non dico certo il contrario.


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non dico certo il contrario.



e allora non ho capito cosa ci sia di allucinante....


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> e allora non ho capito cosa ci sia di allucinante....


La definizione, femminicidio.


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> a parte i femminicidi , ci sono ancora paesi dove le donne che osano trasgredire *muoiono
> 
> *



i questi paesi le donne, soprattutto le giovani donne, non sanno ancora di essere una potenziale arma di distruzione di massa
se si pensa che sono paesi con un'alta percentuale di popolazione giovane (non come da noi), si può sperare, secondo me, che nel giro di qualche anno, con l'ausilio dell'istruzione e di internet, le cose possano iniziare a cambiare (anche se l'integralismo fa presa anche su alcuni giovani studenti, purtroppo)


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La definizione, femminicidio.


E ti sembra strano? qua dentro tra poco non solo s'inventano definizioni, ma pure ne chiedono la certificazione e la nascita.:mrgreen:

Comunque mi avete confuso.

Ma scrivete, scrivete, e non solo poche righe, diamo un senso finale e chiaro a quello che si vuole trasmettere, altrimenti si va di stoccata, e personalmente apprendo poco in questa maniera.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> a parte i femminicidi , ci sono ancora paesi dove le donne che osano trasgredire *muoiono
> 
> *


In quei paesi è ancora legale uccidere una donna perchè non è stata fedele al suo padrone. Da noi non lo è più... eppure permane questo assioma della fedeltà sessuale che DEVE essere intesa diversamente. Perchè sotto sotto i concetti della donna-proprietà, della donna che ha sentimenti di qualità inferiore, della donna che agisce sempre per mero calcolo, della donna che è origine di ogni peccato creano un alibi perfetto per chi, incapace di avere un rapporto emotivamente equilibrato, sfoga le sue frustrazioni con un atto violento. Quando la donna tradisce, per queste persone, esce dalla sua collocazione di oggetto e va a mettere in discussione la superiorità dell'uomo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E ti sembra strano? qua dentro tra poco non solo s'inventano definizioni, ma pure ne chiedono la certificazione e la nascita.:mrgreen:
> 
> Comunque mi avete confuso.
> 
> Ma scrivete, scrivete, e non solo poche righe, diamo un senso finale e chiaro a quello che si vuole trasmettere, altrimenti si va di stoccata, e personalmente apprendo poco in questa maniera.


Non ho capito cosa vuoi dire. Cosa sarebbe inventato? il termine femminicidio?


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> In quei paesi è ancora legale uccidere una donna perchè non è stata fedele al suo padrone. Da noi non lo è più... eppure permane questo assioma della fedeltà sessuale che DEVE essere intesa diversamente. Perchè sotto sotto i concetti della donna-proprietà, della donna che ha sentimenti di qualità inferiore, della donna che agisce sempre per mero calcolo, della donna che è origine di ogni peccato creano un alibi perfetto per chi, incapace di avere un rapporto emotivamente equilibrato, sfoga le sue frustrazioni con un atto violento. Quando la donna tradisce, per queste persone, esce dalla sua collocazione di oggetto e va a mettere in discussione la superiorità dell'uomo.


Soltanto a leggere mi sento male.

Alcuni mesi fa il figlio maggiore mi disse di scaricare un film sul nazismo. La storia trattava dei bambini, l'incontro tra un bambino figlio di un militare tedesco ed un bambino ebreo incarcerato.( questi in una scena giocavano a palla.)

Non sono riuscito a vedere tutto il film, sarà perchè sto diventando vecchio e troppo sensibile.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non ho capito cosa vuoi dire. Cosa sarebbe inventato? il termine femminicidio?



No, non parlo del termine femminicidio( ma non credo esista) che personalmente manco so se esiste, ma ho preso spunto da ciò, qua nel forum si nota spesso inventare dei termini, mi riferivo a quello. 

Poi mi riferivo al discorso tra me ed Occhiverdi. Dopo ho letto la tua e le altre risposte che si stavano "almeno credo" portando su un tema prettamente femminile, posso scrivere femminista? :rotfl: Distorcendo un po il discorso tra me ed Occhiverdi. Ecco perchè ho scritto sono confuso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No, non parlo del termine femminicidio( ma non credo esista) che personalmente manco so se esiste, ma ho preso spunto da ciò, qua nel forum si nota spesso inventare dei termini, mi riferivo a quello.
> 
> Poi mi riferivo al discorso tra me ed Occhiverdi. Dopo ho letto la tua e le altre risposte che si stavano "almeno credo" portando su un tema prettamente femminile, posso scrivere femminista? :rotfl: Distorcendo un po il discorso tra me ed Occhiverdi. Ecco perchè ho scritto sono confuso.


Il termine femminicidio in criminologia esiste da molto tempo. E a sentirmi dire che quello è un tema femminile, anzi femminista, mi cascano un po' le balle, sinceramente. Ma credo che cadrebbero anche a diversi fidanzati, figli, padri e fratelli di donne morte o massacrate perchè altri uomini pensavano che non fossero state al loro posto.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il termine femminicidio in criminologia esiste da molto tempo. E a sentirmi dire che quello è un tema femminile, anzi femminista, mi cascano un po' le balle, sinceramente. Ma credo che cadrebbero anche a diversi fidanzati, figli, padri e fratelli di donne morte o massacrate perchè altri uomini pensavano che non fossero state al loro posto.



Bhe per la seconda volta in circa due ore, accetto e prendo per buono quello che mi si scrive.

Cadono le palle anche a me a scrivere o leggere quello che ho scritto, però se lo prendi come spunto per un sorriso, allora le palle ritornano al loro posto. 

Ciò non di meno.... l'argomento capisco che è serio e toccante, quindi taccio! sappilo! e me ne vado pure al bar. tzè!:mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (11 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> In quei paesi è ancora legale uccidere una donna perchè non è stata fedele al suo padrone. *Da noi non lo è più... *eppure permane questo assioma della fedeltà sessuale che DEVE essere intesa diversamente. Perchè sotto sotto i concetti della donna-proprietà, della donna che ha sentimenti di qualità inferiore, della donna che agisce sempre per mero calcolo, della donna che è origine di ogni peccato creano un alibi perfetto per chi, incapace di avere un rapporto emotivamente equilibrato, sfoga le sue frustrazioni con un atto violento. *Quando la donna tradisce, per queste persone, esce dalla sua collocazione di oggetto e va a mettere in discussione la superiorità dell'uomo.*


*...... purtroppo.
*
*non è che mette in discussione la superiorità dell'uomo, perchè questa non è discutibile, mette in discussione la sua funzione di donna e, pertanto, non rispettando i canoni va eliminata. *


----------



## Rabarbaro (11 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ma dai. Non è vero che la cosa disturba, o crea bruciori di coda.
> 
> E' vero comunque che gli interlocutori esprimono pareri da posizioni e tempi diversi. Vale per tutti.
> 
> Tu sai che la morale e la legge servono proprio per regolamentare la vita e controllare il caos. Questo non fa si che siano infallibili, anzi. Non a caso infatti si sta discutendo della morale, che è l'unica che lascia margine di adeguamento ed adattamento ai casi in cui la legge non potrebbe dare le giuste risposte.


Vedi, che il tradimento, con annessi e connessi, sia una cosa che non disturba e non crea bruciori di coda, come lasci intendere, potrebbe anche essere vero, ma allora tutta una serie di reazioni umane, alcuni altissimi esempi di letteratura, una grossa fetta della dottrina giuridica e, soprattutto, questo sito web, dovrebbero ritenersi il frutto perverso di un'allucinazione diffusa e di un'isteria collettiva di cui dovremmo davvero ricercare l'origine, piuttosto che stare a pontificare con tutta la filosofia del mondo su ciò che ha la stessa logica di un trip da lsd.
Cioè, mi piacerebbe anche se fosse così, ma ho il sospetto, del tutto immotivato, che troppa gente si sarebbe dovuta sbagliare per troppo tempo al fine di arrivare ad un'illusione tanto articolata, oppure dev'esserci un qualche tipo di associazione segreta che agisce per scopi occulti per instillare questo certo tipo di false credenze negli uomini, il che mi piacerebbe anche più dell'isteria collettiva, ma un complotto del genere dovrebbe essere stato tanto ben congegnato da non farne sospettare mai, e da nessuno, la sua esistenza, fatto per cui, dato che io ora la sto ipotizzando, essa non può esistere.

Per quanto riguarda morale e legge, esse non sembrano essere la separazione e l'argine che separano l'ordine dal caos, innanzitutto perchè senza di esse non ci sarebbe il caos, ma solo un altro genere di ordine, magari meno equo e giusto secondo criteri umani, ma sempre un ordine sarebbe, secondariamente esse, sono talmente varie ed eterogenee, la prima soprattutto, che seppur si propongano entrambe quali discipline di comportamento atte a fornire direttive d'azione e regolazione di controversie, diventano spesso, esse stesse, motivo di diatriba, personale e collettiva, tra individui e fazioni, che assecondano od osteggiano, intimamente o palesemente, idee ed ordinamenti che sentono propri e da cui sono coinvolti, volenti o nolenti.

Per il resto, se le parole hanno un senso, chi mente è un mentitore, chi promette è un promettitore e chi giudica è un giudicatore.
L'importante è che il promettitore non sia mentitore e che il mentitore non sia giudicatore.
Che promettitore non sia anche giudicatore è irrilevante, ma non auspicabile.
Al vostro buon cuore.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il termine femminicidio in criminologia esiste da molto tempo. E a sentirmi dire che quello è un tema femminile, anzi femminista, mi cascano un po' le balle, sinceramente. Ma credo che cadrebbero anche a diversi fidanzati, figli, padri e fratelli di donne morte o massacrate perchè altri uomini pensavano che non fossero state al loro posto.


Sbriciolata, considera che definire femminista un intervento all'interno di una discussione è un modulo un po' stantio per declassarlo.
È altresì una conferma di quanto certi impulsi siano radicati e attivi se non c'è stato un adeguato allenamento a tenerli  sotto controllo.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> *...... purtroppo.
> *
> *non è che mette in discussione la superiorità dell'uomo, perchè questa non è discutibile, mette in discussione la sua funzione di donna e, pertanto, non rispettando i canoni va eliminata. *





non fa ridere...


----------



## Lui (11 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non fa ridere...




non era mia intenzione.


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2013)

purtroppo il problema non sta nei termini, chiamatelo un po' come vi pare.
e non penso che certe barbarie siano un problema femminista...in questi paesi  dove le donne sono trattate come bestie sono in ballo semplicemente diritti umani


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> *...... purtroppo.
> *
> *non è che mette in discussione la superiorità dell'uomo, perchè questa non è discutibile, mette in discussione la sua funzione di donna e, pertanto, non rispettando i canoni va eliminata. *




:rofl::rofl::rofl: Effettivamente sei ben entrato nel ruolo storico, poche parole, significato chiarissimo. Aggiungerei proiettandomi nel passato e prendendo come spunto Lino Banfi, una parola è poco due sono troppe.:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Vedi, che il tradimento, con annessi e connessi, sia una cosa che non disturba e non crea bruciori di coda, come lasci intendere, potrebbe anche essere vero, ma allora tutta una serie di reazioni umane, alcuni altissimi esempi di letteratura, una grossa fetta della dottrina giuridica e, soprattutto, questo sito web, dovrebbero ritenersi il frutto perverso di un'allucinazione diffusa e di un'isteria collettiva di cui dovremmo davvero ricercare l'origine, piuttosto che stare a pontificare con tutta la filosofia del mondo su ciò che ha la stessa logica di un trip da lsd.
> Cioè, mi piacerebbe anche se fosse così, ma ho il sospetto, del tutto immotivato, che troppa gente si sarebbe dovuta sbagliare per troppo tempo al fine di arrivare ad un'illusione tanto articolata, oppure dev'esserci un qualche tipo di associazione segreta che agisce per scopi occulti per instillare questo certo tipo di false credenze negli uomini, il che mi piacerebbe anche più dell'isteria collettiva, ma un complotto del genere dovrebbe essere stato tanto ben congegnato da non farne sospettare mai, e da nessuno, la sua esistenza, fatto per cui, dato che io ora la sto ipotizzando, essa non può esistere.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda morale e legge, esse non sembrano essere la separazione e l'argine che separano l'ordine dal caos, innanzitutto perchè senza di esse non ci sarebbe il caos, ma solo un altro genere di ordine, magari meno equo e giusto secondo criteri umani, ma sempre un ordine sarebbe, secondariamente esse, sono talmente varie ed eterogenee, la prima soprattutto, che seppur si propongano entrambe quali discipline di comportamento atte a fornire direttive d'azione e regolazione di controversie, diventano spesso, esse stesse, motivo di diatriba, personale e collettiva, tra individui e fazioni, che assecondano od osteggiano, intimamente o palesemente, idee ed ordinamenti che sentono propri e da cui sono coinvolti, volenti o nolenti.
> ...


Come spesso accade mi rubi le parole, qualche volta m'arrabbio. Quindi dammi il tempo di poter scrivere e rubarti il tempo come tu fai con me. :rotfl:


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> purtroppo il problema non sta nei termini, chiamatelo un po' come vi pare.
> e non penso che certe barbarie siano un problema femminista...in questi paesi  dove le donne sono trattate come bestie sono in ballo semplicemente diritti umani


mi raccontava un maresciallo dei carabinieri che da qualche anno le donne musulmane che vanno in caserma a denunciare i mariti sono in costante aumento, evidentemente qui da noi colgono la differenza rispetto ai loro paesi d'origine

poi mi raccontava anche che lui raccoglieva le denunce e apriva le finestre, ma ho già detto che nella mia città siamo parecchio politicamente scorretti:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> mi raccontava un maresciallo dei carabinieri che da qualche anno le donne musulmane che vanno in caserma a denunciare i mariti sono in costante aumento, evidentemente* qui da noi colgono la differenza rispetto ai loro paesi d'origine
> 
> *poi mi raccontava anche che lui raccoglieva le denunce e apriva le finestre, ma ho già detto che nella mia città siamo parecchio politicamente scorretti:singleeye:


e a volte è loro fatale.vedi hina, ragazza che voleva vivere come una della sua età


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e* a volte è loro fatale*.vedi hina, ragazza che voleva vivere come una della sua età


e per le italiane, a volte è del tutto inutile


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> In quei paesi è ancora legale uccidere una donna perchè non è stata fedele al suo padrone. Da noi non lo è più... eppure permane questo assioma della fedeltà sessuale che DEVE essere intesa diversamente. Perchè sotto sotto i concetti della donna-proprietà, della donna che ha sentimenti di qualità inferiore, della donna che agisce sempre per mero calcolo, della donna che è origine di ogni peccato creano un alibi perfetto per chi, incapace di avere un rapporto emotivamente equilibrato, sfoga le sue frustrazioni con un atto violento. Quando la donna tradisce, per queste persone, esce dalla sua collocazione di oggetto e va a mettere in discussione la superiorità dell'uomo.


Ecco perchè mi incazzo con le donne italiane che fanno le buoniste con certe culture no?
Peace and love no?
Se solo sapessero che succede dopo aver maritato uno di quelle culture...

Si indignerebbero

Rispettano una cultura in cui la donna è poco più che na bestia...

Ma andiamo avanti con peace and love...


----------



## Tebina (11 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ne sei certo?
> Ricordo questa espressione latina lus primae noctis ( correggetela )
> 
> E ricordo tramite libri e soprattutto tramite cinema che nonostante fosse una legge, non era ben accetta, probabilmente ci sarà un perchè, no?
> ...



quello era stupro, non tradimento


----------



## Tebina (11 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> volevo dire che a me sembra che negli eventuali rapporti con altri/e arrivi sempre il momento in cui ci si trovi di fronte ad un bivio, e si decida che strada intraprendere *(se tradire o tirare i remi in barca)*
> definire a posteriori il tradimento una minchiata galattica rende il traditore una sorta di essere sfortunato in balia degli eventi, un turlupinato, un ingenuo al di là di ogni limite, secondo me
> difficile che sia così, anche se i sensi di colpa o chissà che altro spingono il traditore a confessare subito dopo
> 
> e qui, tra l'altro, si aprirebbe un altro ampio capitolo, sull'opportunità o meno di scaricare le proprie azioni sugli altri, oppure conviverci in silenzio (premesso che, secondo me, è assurda l'idea di pagare per sempre)



non ci capiamo.


un traditore non ci pensa nemmeno a tirare i remi in barca. Non è contemplato.
partiamo da due assunti diversi di pensiero.


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2013)

Tebina ha detto:


> non ci capiamo.
> 
> 
> un traditore non ci pensa nemmeno a tirare i remi in barca. Non è contemplato.
> partiamo da due assunti diversi di pensiero.


non so se te ne accorgi ma (come dicevo qualche post fa)stai parlando per tutta la _categoria .
_anche il fatto di determinare come sia un vero o un falso traditore è opinabile .pensavo anche se nel caso di tradimento tu non ti senta tradita ma diversamente tradita


----------



## Pohenix (11 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> chi non tradisce è moralmente superiore a chi tradisce.
> e i tradimenti sono tutti uguali così come i traditori.
> Ovvero.
> Io sono uguale ad una che tradisce una volta sola e subito confessa scoprendo di avere fatto una minchiata galattica.


Che fai, scherzi? Ho detto che rispetto a chi si pente io non mi sento affatto superiore ed ho anche detto che ci sono casi e casi, ma, in genere, preferirei non avere a che fare con dei traditori, così, giusto per precauzione.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Febbraio 2013)

Pohenix ha detto:


> Che fai, scherzi? Ho detto che rispetto a chi si pente io non mi sento affatto superiore ed ho anche detto che ci sono casi e casi, ma, in genere, *preferirei non avere a che fare con dei traditori*, così, giusto per precauzione.


sei nel posto sbagliato.


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2013)

in teoria femminicidio è un brutto termine in quanto dovrebbe bastare omicidio, assassinio...i termini normali, insomma.
ma la necessità di usarlo nasce dal fatto che questa strage di donne ha sempre una componente tipica dell'uomo che non accetta che la femmina non sia più sua e preferisce ucciderla piuttosto che saperla di un altro.
ed è successo talmente tante volte da giustificare il neologismo


----------



## Tebina (11 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so se te ne accorgi ma (come dicevo qualche post fa)stai parlando per tutta la _categoria .
> _anche il fatto di determinare come sia un vero o un falso traditore è opinabile .pensavo anche se nel caso di tradimento tu non ti senta tradita ma diversamente tradita



Evvabbè.

Comunque no.
mi sono sentita proprio tradita al cubo.
Si è innamorato. Ha fatto entrare lei nella nostra coppia.
Questo è alto tradimento per me, dopo un anno non dirmi che non hai ancora capito PER ME cos'è il tradimento.


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2013)

Tebina ha detto:


> Evvabbè.
> 
> Comunque no.
> mi sono sentita proprio tradita al cubo.
> ...


certo che no, devo ancora capire cosa sia per me.


----------



## Pohenix (11 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> sei nel posto sbagliato.


Beh, in effetti 
Ma c'è anche gente che ha passato quel che ho passato io e quindi sono felice di stare in questo posto, seppur sbagliato.


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2013)

Pohenix ha detto:


> Beh, in effetti
> Ma c'è anche gente che ha passato quel che ho passato io e quindi sono felice di stare in questo posto, seppur sbagliato.



vero! 
ma non fare di tutta l'erba un fascio!
a me all'epoca sono stati molto più utili i confronti con i "traditori" 

ti consiglio inoltre di non "categorizzare" gli utenti...  siamo tutte persone diverse e da ognuno puoi imparare qualcosa


----------



## Eretteo (11 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco perchè mi incazzo con le donne italiane che fanno le buoniste con certe culture no?
> Peace and love no?
> Se solo sapessero che succede dopo aver maritato uno di quelle culture...
> 
> ...


La realta' e' anche peggio.....cioe' LO SANNO come va in certi paesi in cui alberga una certa illuminata visione.
Però mute,perche' a criticare certe cose poi sembra loro d'andar contro i diktat della loro beneamata correntona politica della pippa.
Ricorderai di quando la Bindi voleva passare l'infibulazione tramite la mutua perche' "e' espressione della loro cultura".
Ma le compagne zitte,perche' queste sono cazzatine da niente.
Invece quando ci sono cose serie,nobili ed immortali (tipo anni fa quelle radunate di water in piazza,che squittivano di non essere disponibili alle lascive mani dell'allora capo del governo),allora tutte in prima linea.
Cosa aspettarsi da donne cosi'?
Niente.
O meglio,fiduciosamente attendere una ventina d'anni.
E quando l'europa sara' una confererazione di repubbliche islamiche,mettersi delle belle babbucce con la punta girata in su' alla mediorientale.
E quando non sai come passarti il tempo,prenderle a calci in culo.
Almeno da vecchi ci si passa il tempo allegramente.


----------



## Pohenix (11 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> vero!
> ma non fare di tutta l'erba un fascio!
> a me all'epoca sono stati molto più utili i confronti con i "traditori"
> 
> ti consiglio inoltre di non "categorizzare" gli utenti...  siamo tutte persone diverse e da ognuno puoi imparare qualcosa


Capisco ciò che vuoi dire, il fatto è che ci sono molti traditori che non si pento ed io vedo il tradimento, in genere, come un atto ingiustificabile, ergo confrontarsi con chi la pensa in maniera del tutto opposta non mi porterà certo dei guadagni. Premesso ciò; io non so chi di voi è traditore e chi tradito, quindi, anche se volessi fare distinzioni, non ne ho l'occasione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> La realta' e' anche peggio.....cioe' LO SANNO come va in certi paesi in cui alberga una certa illuminata visione.
> Però mute,perche' a criticare certe cose poi sembra loro d'andar contro i diktat della loro beneamata correntona politica della pippa.
> *Ricorderai di quando la Bindi voleva passare l'infibulazione tramite la mutua perche' "e' espressione della loro cultura".
> *Ma le compagne zitte,perche' queste sono cazzatine da niente.
> ...


ma questa dove l'hai sentita? Sei sicuro? sicuro sicuro?


----------



## devastata (11 Febbraio 2013)

Sa di spot elettorale alla Giovanardi. 

Non era piuttosto una questione sanitaria?


----------



## Eretteo (11 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma questa dove l'hai sentita? Sei sicuro? sicuro sicuro?


Mai sentito parlare di governo prodi 2006/2008?


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> La realta' e' anche peggio.....cioe' LO SANNO come va in certi paesi in cui alberga una certa illuminata visione.
> Però mute,perche' a criticare certe cose poi sembra loro d'andar contro i diktat della loro beneamata correntona politica della pippa.
> Ricorderai di quando la Bindi voleva passare l'infibulazione tramite la mutua perche' "e' espressione della loro cultura".
> Ma le compagne zitte,perche' queste sono cazzatine da niente.
> ...


ma lo sanno chi?
mi auguro che tu non ne voglia fare una questione politica; per quanto mi riguarda, pur essendo di sinistra ,ho sempre rifiutato di definire legittime certe pratiche anche se potevano essere frutto di una cultura che comunque va cambiata perché rimane barbarie.
l'infibulazione è indegna e inaccettabile


----------



## Eretteo (11 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Sa di spot elettorale alla Giovanardi.


Cosa replicare a questa cagata?
Niente.


----------



## Eretteo (11 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma lo sanno chi?
> mi auguro che tu non ne voglia fare una questione politica; per quanto mi riguarda, pur essendo di sinistra ,ho sempre rifiutato di definire legittime certe pratiche anche se potevano essere frutto di una cultura che comunque va cambiata perché rimane barbarie.
> l'infibulazione è indegna e inaccettabile


Chi sente puzza al naso,
l'ha fatta dentro al vaso.


----------



## devastata (11 Febbraio 2013)

Non sono l'unica ad aver interpretato così la tua 'presa di posizione' sulla Bindi, forse oggi sono più sensibile viste le dimissioni del Papa.


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2013)

Pohenix ha detto:


> Capisco ciò che vuoi dire, il fatto è che ci sono molti traditori che non si pento ed io vedo il tradimento, in genere, come un atto ingiustificabile, ergo confrontarsi con chi la pensa in maniera del tutto opposta non mi porterà certo dei guadagni. Premesso ciò; io non so chi di voi è traditore e chi tradito, quindi, anche se volessi fare distinzioni, non ne ho l'occasione.


e invece credimi che chi la pensa in maniera diametralmente opposta può esserti di grande aiuto a capire il perchè di alcune situazioni.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

Tebina ha detto:


> quello era stupro, non tradimento


Oddio... allora era stupro legalizzato.

Non era quello il succo del discorso Tebe, ho cercato di farlo notare anche alle deviazioni "femministe" :carneval::carneval: ma insomma sono sempre incompreso io, uffa però. :sbatti::rofl:


----------



## Rabarbaro (11 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Come spesso accade mi rubi le parole...


Orsù, te le ho solo prese in prestito senza chiederle!

Quando ho finito di usarle te le restituisco sempre tutte e subito, spolverate, lubrificate e ordinate sullo scaffale così da poterle trovare più facilmente!

Le peggiori, a volte, le porto anche in lavanderia!


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Orsù, te le ho solo prese in prestito senza chiederle!
> 
> Quando ho finito di usarle te le restituisco sempre tutte e subito, spolverate, lubrificate e ordinate sullo scaffale così da poterle trovare più facilmente!
> 
> Le peggiori, a volte, le porto anche in lavanderia!


Ciao Rabarbaro, questo pomeriggio o domani scriverò su un 3D aperto da me delle barzellette che mi legge mio figlio, oltre quelle scriverò un racconto di poche righe che mio figlio di quasi otto anni ha scritto. Ho pensato a te mentre mio figlio mi leggeva il suo racconto.

Si si ok ok amo i miei figli. :mrgreen:


----------



## Rabarbaro (11 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ciao Rabarbaro, questo pomeriggio o domani scriverò su un 3D aperto da me delle barzellette che mi legge mio figlio, oltre quelle scriverò un racconto di poche righe che mio figlio di quasi otto anni ha scritto. Ho pensato a te mentre mio figlio mi leggeva il suo racconto.
> 
> Si si ok ok amo i miei figli. :mrgreen:


Magari ricordo male, ma mi pareva avessi già scritto le barzellette di Stilton che ti raccontava il tuo figlioletto...
All'epoca mi sembrasti proprio un bravo genitore!

Però, se ti sono venuto in mente io, allora tuo foglio deve aver scritto qualcosa di incomprensibile... Spronalo a migliorare altrimenti anche lui sceglierà un avatar a forma di capra!

Comunque ti apprezzo per il tuo amore paterno!


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Magari ricordo male, ma mi pareva avessi già scritto le barzellette di Stilton che ti raccontava il tuo figlioletto...
> All'epoca mi sembrasti proprio un bravo genitore!
> 
> Però, se ti sono venuto in mente io, allora tuo foglio deve aver scritto qualcosa di incomprensibile... Spronalo a migliorare altrimenti anche lui sceglierà un avatar a forma di capra!
> ...


Stavo cercando il 3D, quello che tu hai nominato, spero di trovarlo. 

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: ma no è lo stile che mi ha fatto pensare a te. Mio figlio è comprensibile, come te d'altronde, basta impegnarsi e diventa bello leggere. ( cioè io mi impegno e spesso googlo  ed alla fine esco vittorioso per essere riuscito.) :rotfl:

Però adesso mi sento in difficoltà perchè magari tu non troverai affinità che vi uniscono, ma ciò non implica che io non abbia pensato a te leggendolo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Mai sentito parlare di governo prodi 2006/2008?


e la Bindi avrebbe proposto la legalizzazione dell'infibulazione? O forse nel disegno di legge Bindi-Pollastrini non era previsto lo stato di rifugiato per quelle donne che fuggissero dal loro paese per evitarla? sono due cosine diverse...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> La realta' e' anche peggio.....cioe' LO SANNO come va in certi paesi in cui alberga una certa illuminata visione.
> Però mute,perche' a criticare certe cose poi sembra loro d'andar contro i diktat della loro beneamata correntona politica della pippa.
> *Ricorderai di quando la Bindi voleva passare l'infibulazione tramite la mutua perche' "e' espressione della loro cultura".
> * Ma le compagne zitte,perche' queste sono cazzatine da niente.
> ...


Questo l'hai sognato stanotte.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Soltanto a leggere mi sento male.
> 
> Alcuni mesi fa il figlio maggiore mi disse di scaricare un film sul nazismo. La storia trattava dei bambini, l'incontro tra un bambino figlio di un militare tedesco ed un bambino ebreo incarcerato.( questi in una scena giocavano a palla.)
> 
> Non sono riuscito a vedere tutto il film, sarà perchè sto diventando vecchio e troppo sensibile.


Era "Il bambino con il pigiama a righe". E' un film (e libro) un po' strano perché l'angoscia nasce dal fatto che finisce in camera a gas il bambino tedesco (come se fosse normale che ci finissero gli altri) però fa capire che si sbaglia quando ci si illude di poter stare tranquilli quando le discriminazioni riguardano gli altri.


----------



## Pleasure (11 Febbraio 2013)

Pohenix ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo del forum, magari ho solo bisogno di scambiare qualche parola o, più semplicemente, non ho niente da fare, fatto stà che seguo il forum da qualche tempo ed ho deciso di registrarmi. Giusto per non aprire un tread solo per presentarmi vi faccio una domanda: Che ne pensate del tradimento?



Penso che è umano, nel senso che può capitare soprattutto in un rapporto di tanti anni,
si certo se si scopre, si fa fatica a "ritornare come prima" nella coppia ma piano piano ci si riscopre... .
Ma non condanno, può succedere. Se invece è un vizio....è un altro discorso..
un vizio non lo capisco..
non puoi dire di amare la tua donna o tuo marito ma avere il vizio fuori casa.. perchè allora quello che hai a casa è solo una Tua sicurezza, vuoi bene perchè è la persona che ti è affianco da una vita e magari è anche la madre/padre dei tuoi figli.. è tutta una serie di cose che ci sono intorno a te e lei/lui
ma non è amore, si,certo forse è un altro tipo di "amore"..
ma la passione, la voglia di sentirsi ancora desiderati, cercati, di avere la continua conferma di piacere ancora, cercando fuori il vizio...
bèh non lo capisco... mi verrebbero in mente tante cose ma non le scrivo altrimenti diventa un papiro 
piuttosto perchè i traditori seriali tradiscono spesso?! non sanno stare anche solo 1 anno con solo il marito/moglie?!?
Why?!?!


----------



## Rabarbaro (11 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Però adesso mi sento in difficoltà perchè magari tu non troverai affinità che vi uniscono, ma ciò non implica che io non abbia pensato a te leggendolo.


Ah, io non sono mai riuscito a trovare un sacco di cose, anche dopo averle cercate intensamente... Ormai me ne sono fatto una ragione!

Ciò non toglie che tu avrai i tuoi motivi, e io li rispetto!


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era "Il bambino con il pigiama a righe". E' un film (e libro) un po' strano perché l'angoscia nasce dal fatto che finisce in camera a gas il bambino tedesco (come se fosse normale che ci finissero gli altri) però fa capire che si sbaglia quando ci si illude di poter stare tranquilli quando le discriminazioni riguardano gli altri.



Si Brunetta è quel film, non sono riuscito a vederlo tutto. Ci proverò forse un domani.


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> La realta' e' anche peggio.....cioe' LO SANNO come va in certi paesi in cui alberga una certa illuminata visione.
> Però mute,perche' a criticare certe cose poi sembra loro d'andar contro i diktat della loro beneamata correntona politica della pippa.
> Ricorderai di quando la Bindi voleva passare l'infibulazione tramite la mutua perche' "e' espressione della loro cultura".
> Ma le compagne zitte,perche' queste sono cazzatine da niente.
> ...



AHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHA!  quando? ma proprio mai, direi!
però sei forte eh, sei stato indottrinato a puntino peggio che i talebani e non te ne accorgi nemmeno, complimenti


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ah, io non sono mai riuscito a trovare un sacco di cose, anche dopo averle cercate intensamente... Ormai me ne sono fatto una ragione!
> 
> Ciò non toglie che tu avrai i tuoi motivi, e io li rispetto!



Infatti me ne sono fatto una ragione anche io, e quindi ho scritto su terra terra. :mrgreen: il mio amico lui capirà che era per me fondamentale scrivere mio figlio. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> AHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHA! quando? ma proprio mai, direi!
> però sei forte eh, sei stato indottrinato a puntino peggio che i talebani e non te ne accorgi nemmeno, complimenti


devo dire che poi la "compagna" Bindi è una chicca proprio:mrgreen:


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2013)

Tebina ha detto:


> non ci capiamo.
> 
> 
> un traditore non ci pensa nemmeno a tirare i remi in barca. Non è contemplato.
> partiamo da due assunti diversi di pensiero.



già
per me uno che tradisce è un traditore
è vero che non sono tutti uguali, ma è anche vero che si può/deve scegliere
...prima, e si può benissimo non esserlo
è una scelta come tante altre, secondo me


----------



## lunaiena (11 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quindi il "vero" traditore... è quello che ammette di esserlo?:singleeye:



no 
il vero traditore è quello che riesce a portarsi 
fino alla tomba questo segreto:mrgreen:



Stefano è un gran figo!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Penso che è umano, nel senso che può capitare soprattutto in un rapporto di tanti anni,
> si certo se si scopre, si fa fatica a "ritornare come prima" nella coppia ma piano piano ci si riscopre... .
> Ma non condanno, può succedere. Se invece è un vizio....è un altro discorso..
> un vizio non lo capisco..
> ...



certo che anche tu a luoghi comuni stai messa bene


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> devo dire che poi la "compagna" Bindi è una chicca proprio:mrgreen:



che poi 'sta cosa di comunista = non razzista è irreale al massimo
io ad es. mica mangio i bambini negr...ehm, neri:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (11 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> *...... purtroppo.
> *
> *non è che mette in discussione la superiorità dell'uomo, perchè questa non è discutibile, mette in discussione la sua funzione di donna e, pertanto, non rispettando i canoni va eliminata. *



me le spieghi non sono sicura di aver capito


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> me le spieghi non sono sicura di aver capito


Era ironico! Voleva criticare una mentalità che non mette in discussione la superiorità maschile.


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> no
> il vero traditore è quello che riesce a portarsi
> fino alla tomba questo segreto:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


chi è stefano?


----------



## lunaiena (11 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era ironico! Voleva criticare una mentalità che non mette in discussione la superiorità maschile.



Ok 
però se non mi mette la faccina


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> chi è stefano?


... meno male che l'hai chiesto tu. Io avevo paura:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ok
> però se non mi mette la faccina


:unhappy: non è che NON era ironico?


----------



## lunaiena (11 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> chi è stefano?



Un figo no!


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Un figo no!


e presentacelo, no! ma guarda te 'ste mezze amiche...:mrgreen:


----------



## JON (11 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Vedi, che il tradimento, con annessi e connessi, sia una cosa che non disturba e non crea bruciori di coda, come lasci intendere, potrebbe anche essere vero, ma allora tutta una serie di reazioni umane, alcuni altissimi esempi di letteratura, una grossa fetta della dottrina giuridica e, soprattutto, questo sito web, dovrebbero ritenersi il frutto perverso di un'allucinazione diffusa e di un'isteria collettiva di cui dovremmo davvero ricercare l'origine, piuttosto che stare a pontificare con tutta la filosofia del mondo su ciò che ha la stessa logica di un trip da lsd.
> Cioè, mi piacerebbe anche se fosse così, ma ho il sospetto, del tutto immotivato, che troppa gente si sarebbe dovuta sbagliare per troppo tempo al fine di arrivare ad un'illusione tanto articolata, oppure dev'esserci un qualche tipo di associazione segreta che agisce per scopi occulti per instillare questo certo tipo di false credenze negli uomini, il che mi piacerebbe anche più dell'isteria collettiva, ma un complotto del genere dovrebbe essere stato tanto ben congegnato da non farne sospettare mai, e da nessuno, la sua esistenza, fatto per cui, dato che io ora la sto ipotizzando, essa non può esistere.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda morale e legge, esse non sembrano essere la separazione e l'argine che separano l'ordine dal caos, innanzitutto perchè senza di esse non ci sarebbe il caos, ma solo un altro genere di ordine, magari meno equo e giusto secondo criteri umani, ma sempre un ordine sarebbe, secondariamente esse, sono talmente varie ed eterogenee, la prima soprattutto, che seppur si propongano entrambe quali discipline di comportamento atte a fornire direttive d'azione e regolazione di controversie, diventano spesso, esse stesse, motivo di diatriba, personale e collettiva, tra individui e fazioni, che assecondano od osteggiano, intimamente o palesemente, idee ed ordinamenti che sentono propri e da cui sono coinvolti, volenti o nolenti.
> ...


Sarà che oggi vedo nel tradimento un buon motivo per mettere un discussione la coppia. Forse è l'unica valenza positiva che si può dargli. Direi che non è cosa da poco, visto che il tradimento sussiste in quanto è frutto di un regime nel quale, però, la morale trova terreno fertile su cui "edificare".

Direi che la tolleranza dovrebbe essere il collante di fondo. Capisco però che anche questo parametro è molto variabile e dipende dal vissuto di ognuno. Per quanto mi riguarda riesco a tollerare, almeno negli intenti, più il tradimento sessuale che altri tipi di divergenze che riguardano sia la coppia stessa che la società in genere.

Guarda qui, cosa ritieni peggio, l'excursus sul tradimento o quello sull'infibulazione? Moralmente parlando.

PS: ciao barbaro


----------



## JON (11 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E leggerti personalmente mi da sempre un piacere enorme, assimilo quello che alcune volte so, ma serve sempre sentirlo, leggerlo, averlo presente chiaro e preciso discutendone.
> 
> Ma se la legge e la morale sono fallibili nella realtà, realtà dove si presume che eminenti persone prese da popolo per il popolo, siano fallibili, figuriamoci in un forum dove i margini di adeguamento stanno spesso in elucubrazioni mentali atte soltanto a mentire a se stessi. Che probabilità abbiamo per dare ed avere delle giuste risposte!?


Le stesse che nella vita, probabilità intendo.

Eppure sai che spesso qui arrivano persone che non hanno avuto ne la possibilità, ne il coraggio, di proferire parola con nessun altro.

Se qui si esprimono hanno abbattuto già il primo scoglio, cioè quello dove la morale comune della strada vede in certe donne delle meretrici e in certi uomini dei marpioni impenitenti. Magari sarà pure vero, dopotutto ci sono delle buone probabilità che alcuni lo siano.

Ma almeno qui se ne parla e ho imparato che col tempo queste pagine diventano sempre più trasparenti.
Per me stesso, in primis.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Le stesse che nella vita, probabilità intendo.
> 
> Eppure sai che spesso qui arrivano persone che non hanno avuto ne la possibilità, ne il coraggio, di proferire parola con nessun altro.
> 
> ...


E' vero, eh si hai ragione.


----------



## Rabarbaro (11 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Sarà che oggi vedo nel tradimento un buon motivo per mettere un discussione la coppia. Forse è l'unica valenza positiva che si può dargli. Direi che non è cosa da poco, visto che il tradimento sussiste in quanto è frutto di un regime nel quale, però, la morale trova terreno fertile su cui "edificare".
> 
> Direi che la tolleranza dovrebbe essere il collante di fondo. Capisco però che anche questo parametro è molto variabile e dipende dal vissuto di ognuno. Per quanto mi riguarda riesco a tollerare, almeno negli intenti, più il tradimento sessuale che altri tipi di divergenze che riguardano sia la coppia stessa che la società in genere.
> 
> ...


Del come si possa cavar fuori anche un grande, grandissimo bene anche da quel che sentiamo nell'intimo come un male ed un dolore lancinante, tale è infatti il tradimento, è una convinzione tanto diffusa, quanto, a mio parere, giusta; vuoi perchè può essere un segnale -sì grave e duro, ma, volendo, ancora solo anticipatore - di uno stato di forte distonìa della coppia, vuoi anche perchè, se non è il corollario di un profondo cambiamento delle esigenze sessuali, è risolvibile con relativa semplicità.
Ovviamente qui mi riferisco al semplice, sia fa per dire, tradimento a sfondo carnale.
A questo mi riferisco, non tanto perchè sia in assoluto quello che ritengo - a ben pensarci - il più grave in sé, ma piuttosto perchè è il più grossolano da identificare e -tradizionalmente parlando- anche il più difficile da digerire.
In questo senso, esso, o per meglio dire il valore di esso, è sì frutto anche di tutto quel sostrato morale ed etico, pubblico prima ancora che privato, la cui essenza permea la gran parte delle società civili, o anche meno civili, del globo, ma soprattutto ritengo che sia figlio di un'intransigenza che è più di chi promette a cuor leggero un'eterna esclusività, piuttosto di chi ci crede veramente.

Discende facilemente da ciò che la tolleranza, termine che giustamente sottolinei, intesa come una sapente mescolanza di sopportazione e compatimento reciproco, è davvero il buon companatico delle unioni positive e durature.
Chiaramente nella coppia gli equlibri non devono essere intesi come quelli delle bilance a due bracci, da un lato perchè non è di un solo tipo il peso che va poggiato sui piatti che si fronteggiano, dall'altro perchè essi sono soggetti a variazioni anche nel tempo.
Si aggiunga poi che far parti iguali tra diseguali non solo non è fare giustizia, ma è addirittura acuire le differenze, e si troverà facile concordare col fatto che molte coppie, che appaiono malassortite ad un osservatore esterno, risultano nel lungo periodo assai appagate ed unite, mentre cert'altre, che sembrerebbero unioni di straordinaria perfezione e compatibilità, si didintegrano rovinosamente ed in breve tempo.

Senza bisogno di ricorrere ad una morale da ubermensch, mi pare piuttosto condivisibile, infine, esprimere una decisa condanna verso atti di mutilazione genitale infantile che, per quanto di antica tradizione in talune aree geografiche e per certe etnie, risultano tanto più odiosi perchè attuati su bambine ancora in tenerissima età.
Diverso è il discorso del tradimento di cui sopra, perchè, per quanto riprovevole sotto molti punti di vista, ricade comunque tra le discordie e le relazioni sociali di individui adulti e liberi di scegliere.

PS: Ciao (J)ON


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> La realta' e' anche peggio.....cioe' LO SANNO come va in certi paesi in cui alberga una certa illuminata visione.
> Però mute,perche' a criticare certe cose poi sembra loro d'andar contro i diktat della loro beneamata correntona politica della pippa.
> Ricorderai di quando la Bindi voleva passare l'infibulazione tramite la mutua perche' "e' espressione della loro cultura".
> Ma le compagne zitte,perche' queste sono cazzatine da niente.
> ...


No credimi: NON lo sanno.
E a questo proposito ricordo un'esperienza.
Lei conosciuta all'università.
Una tizia di rimini, una romagnola che studia lingue orientali.
Bon parte per l'Iran per approfondire la lingua.

Quando è tornata era addirittura esterefatta.
I guai sono iniziati all'aereoporto.

Io vorrei che le donne nostrane leggessero con attenzione il corano.
E poi parlassero di peace and love.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma lo sanno chi?
> mi auguro che tu non ne voglia fare una questione politica; per quanto mi riguarda, pur essendo di sinistra ,ho sempre rifiutato di definire legittime certe pratiche anche se potevano essere frutto di una cultura che comunque va cambiata perché rimane barbarie.
> l'infibulazione è indegna e inaccettabile


Sai non c'entra qui la cultura
ma c'entra la religione.
Se non capisci che cosa sia la religione per loro.
Resti da loro fregata.
Prima avrai la moschea sotto casa.
Domani TU dovrai metterti come dicono loro.
Perchè la loro religione impone così.

ALmeno sai tu come vedono il paradiso loro?
Eh?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> AHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHA!  quando? ma proprio mai, direi!
> però sei forte eh, sei stato indottrinato a puntino peggio che i talebani e non te ne accorgi nemmeno, complimenti


Io non riderei.
Comunque.
Ma fai un giro in quei paesi.
Poi ci racconti.


----------



## JON (11 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Del come si possa cavar fuori anche un grande, grandissimo bene anche da quel che sentiamo nell'intimo come un male ed un dolore lancinante, tale è infatti il tradimento, è una convinzione tanto diffusa, quanto, a mio parere, giusta; vuoi perchè può essere un segnale -sì grave e duro, ma, volendo, ancora solo anticipatore - di uno stato di forte distonìa della coppia, vuoi anche perchè, se non è il corollario di un profondo cambiamento delle esigenze sessuali, è risolvibile con relativa semplicità.
> Ovviamente qui mi riferisco al semplice, sia fa per dire, tradimento a sfondo carnale.
> A questo mi riferisco, non tanto perchè sia in assoluto quello che ritengo - a ben pensarci - il più grave in sé, ma piuttosto perchè è il più grossolano da identificare e -tradizionalmente parlando- anche il più difficile da digerire.
> In questo senso, esso, o per meglio dire il valore di esso, è sì frutto anche di tutto quel sostrato morale ed etico, pubblico prima ancora che privato, la cui essenza permea la gran parte delle società civili, o anche meno civili, del globo, ma soprattutto ritengo che sia figlio di un'intransigenza che è più di chi promette a cuor leggero un'eterna esclusività, piuttosto di chi ci crede veramente.
> ...


Niente di più vero. Chi crede nella fedeltà, anche paventando il tradimento, sa bene che prometterla è assurdo se non si conosce appieno il lavoro richiesto per raggiungerla. E anche quando i buoni propositi ci sono tutti, ci sono sempre fattori esterni che possono destabilizzarci. Quindi saggiamente non la promette. Per questo ho sempre ritenuto che queste siano le persone con le quali è possibile tentare di realizzare qualsiasi progetto.

Credo molto nella famiglia, lo ritengo il luogo che meglio può prendersi cura dei suoi componenti. La tolleranza è richiesta. O almeno cosi dovrebbe essere per favorire unione e appagamento.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Niente di più vero. Chi crede nella fedeltà, anche paventando il tradimento, sa bene che prometterla è assurdo se non si conosce appieno il lavoro richiesto per raggiungerla. E anche quando i buoni propositi ci sono tutti, ci sono sempre fattori esterni che possono destabilizzarci. Quindi saggiamente non la promette. Per questo ho sempre ritenuto che queste siano le persone con le quali è possibile tentare di realizzare qualsiasi progetto.
> 
> Credo molto nella famiglia, lo ritengo il luogo che meglio può prendersi cura dei suoi componenti. La tolleranza è richiesta. O almeno cosi dovrebbe essere per favorire unione e appagamento.


La fedeltà può non essere promessa o non può essere promessa ma il non tradimento può essere promesso e mantenuto. E' solo questione di lealtà.


----------



## Hellseven (11 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La fedeltà può non essere promessa o non può essere promessa ma il non tradimento può essere promesso e mantenuto. E' solo questione di lealtà.


Sei una sottile sofista qui, Bru .....:up:


----------



## Spider (11 Febbraio 2013)

il tradimento come amara e profonda rivelazione.
amara come necessaria.

cosi non si può andare avanti.

potrebbe spiegarti tutto ma
nonostante non aiuterà  per esser diversi,
 anzi molto facile che sarai
il contrario
di quello che vorresti essere.

dalle "*bastonate*" non ha mai imparato niente
 nessuno.


----------



## Spider (11 Febbraio 2013)

... non c'è assolutamente il "bisogno" 
di ridurre un esssere umano cosi.
il tradimento è la non-rivelazione.
nel non-rivelarmi , io ti uccido.
basta dirlo prima.
"ammmmmore stò per ammazzarti!!!!!!!!
ma resta con me ti prego,
 ti ricorderai sempre quello che sei".

niente di filosofico, niente di romantico, 
non c'è romanticismo nel dolore...
(Baudelaire non me ne voglia)

solo tanta incapacità, tanto inganno, tanta tristezza, tanta doppiezza.
(forza!!!! Pirandello)

non imparo niente, non insegni niente..
mostri... e mi mostri solo la tua disarmante debolezza...
proprio dai tuoi limiti dovrei imparare?????
aspetto allora il mio di giorno... 
almeno è il mio non il tuo.
è potrebbe volerci una vita intera..
( aridaje cor Buzzati)


----------



## fruitbasket (11 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> *Ovviamente qui mi riferisco al semplice, sia fa per dire, tradimento a sfondo carnale.
> A questo mi riferisco, non tanto perchè sia in assoluto quello che ritengo - a ben pensarci - il più grave in sé, ma piuttosto perchè è il più grossolano da identificare e -tradizionalmente parlando- anche il più difficile da digerire.
> *
> PS: Ciao (J)ON


perchè rabarbaro? preferiresti che la tua donna ti dicesse "sono perdutamente innammorata di un altro e mi vedo con lui da un paio di mesi?"


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io non riderei.
> Comunque.
> Ma fai un giro in quei paesi.
> Poi ci racconti.



che è, la lega ha cambiato spauracchio?
ora va di moda prospettare un'europa islamica?
prova a pensare con la tua testa
poi mi racconti


----------



## Rabarbaro (12 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Chi crede nella fedeltà, anche paventando il tradimento, sa bene che prometterla è assurdo se non si conosce appieno il lavoro richiesto per raggiungerla.


Vorrei esprimere un concetto molto Basic:

10 Ma le scelte, più sono importanti, tanto più dovrebbero essere consapevoli.
20 Ad una più grande consapevolezza si giunge, però, soprattutto tramite l'esperienza.
30 L'esperienza, tuttavia, non si più che ottenere sperimentando e compiendo scelte.
40 GOTO 10


----------



## Rabarbaro (12 Febbraio 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> perchè rabarbaro? preferiresti che la tua donna ti dicesse "sono perdutamente innammorata di un altro e mi vedo con lui da un paio di mesi?"


Mi riferivo al mero tradimento sessuale, da un canto, solo per restringere l'ambito e privarlo di eventuali condizioni al contorno troppo specifiche per una cosiderazione così generica come la mia e, dall'altro, per farlo rientrare, almeno in prima approssimazione, nell'alveo di una situazione "risolvibile" senza snaturare il senso della coppia, cosa che, se dovesse sostituirsi (od aggiungersi!) una nuova esperienza d'innamoramento, vedrei molto più ardua.

In tal senso è ovvio che il trasporto sentimentale, in aggiunta a quello fisico, verso un'altra persona è un ulteriore grosso ostacolo alla riconciliazione, se non addirittura il requiem definitivo del rapporto.


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mi riferivo al mero tradimento sessuale, da un canto, solo per restringere l'ambito e privarlo di eventuali condizioni al contorno troppo specifiche per una cosiderazione così generica come la mia e, dall'altro, per farlo rientrare, almeno in prima approssimazione, nell'alveo di una situazione "risolvibile" senza snaturare il senso della coppia, cosa che, se dovesse sostituirsi (od aggiungersi!) una nuova esperienza d'innamoramento, vedrei molto più ardua.
> 
> *In tal senso è ovvio che il trasporto sentimentale, in aggiunta a quello fisico, verso un'altra persona è un ulteriore grosso ostacolo alla riconciliazione, se non addirittura il requiem definitivo del rapporto*.


in effetti penso che quando si arriva ad innamorarsi di un altro difficilmente si può (si deve?) tornare indietro.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> no
> il vero traditore è quello che riesce a portarsi
> fino alla tomba questo segreto:mrgreen:





lunapiena ha detto:


> Stefano è un gran figo!



Anche ieri ho letto questa tua, e nonostante la faccina la frase mi è rimasta impressa.

Probabilmente hai proprio ragione, ma il discorso trascende da tutto quello che sono temi discussi nel forum, perchè rimane tutto segreto e dentro il segreto una doppia vita trascorsa nella sua modalità.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Rabarbaro JON*

Leggervi da un vero senso al forum. Quello giusto.

Parere personale fu.


----------



## Rabarbaro (12 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti penso che quando si arriva ad innamorarsi di un altro difficilmente si può (si deve?) tornare indietro.


Ne convengo, ma tu sai quanto la vita, a volte, sia complicata...


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ne convengo, ma tu sai quanto la vita, a volte, sia complicata...


per carità sì.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> che è, la lega ha cambiato spauracchio?
> ora va di moda prospettare un'europa islamica?
> prova a pensare con la tua testa
> poi mi racconti


E' appunto non la lega...
Che ci ha deluso tutti...

Ma la curiosità di andare e vedere e capire.

E se hai contatti con il mondo islamico

La primissima roba che impari 

è

che loro vogliono

non solo un'europa islamica

ma tutto il mondo islamico.

E la storia insegna proprio questo.

E mando a dire a loro
Ok moschee da noi
quando noi possiamo costruire chiesa cristiana da voi.


Il mandato di convertire le persone all'Islam
è molto forte eh?

Non è come quello di Cristo: andate e predicate la buona novella, guarite i malati ecc.eccc....

Il loro è andate e convertite.

E parliamo che so dell'Iran?

La Persia era sotto lo scià il paese islamico più moderno ed evoluto no?
Precipitato nel medioevo con l'arrivo degli aiatollah.

Chi non pratica una religione non può capire.
Fa conto che sia come dice la Simy a occhi verdi, chi non è tifoso non può capire.

Per esempio fosse per me, bandirei tutti gli stadi e tutte le società calcistiche, che a me del calcio non è mai fregato niente, ci può essere qualcosa di più stupido che correre dietro ad una palla eh?


Bon
Se tu free inizi a studiare le grandi religioni, e ti confronti con le persone che le praticano ne scopri di cose eh?
Ma se una persona non ha un sentimento religioso, non capirà mai perchè gli islamici sono in un certo modo e soprattutto gli ebrei in un altro.

Essere islamici non è certo essere new age eh?

Comporta che tu aderisci ad una visione della vita e del mondo, che per un europeo sono a dir poco insospettabili.

E non sono cose che si possano trattare con leggerezza.

E potrei fornirtene una prova.

Proviamo qui in forum libero a postare una discussione di insulto a Maometto ecc..ecc..eccc...

Vediamo come va...


----------



## free (12 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E' appunto non la lega...
> Che ci ha deluso tutti...
> 
> Ma la curiosità di andare e vedere e capire.
> ...



sì l'islam è una religione proselitistica, come il cristianesimo, del resto
ma da qui a dire che c'è il rischio che l'europa diventi islamica!
tu hai veramente paura di questo?
tu che dicevi che da voi gli stranieri rigano dritto?
o, piuttosto, sono affermazioni usate per spaventare la gente e strumentalizzarla?
ma controlliamo bene la realtà, e cioè ad es. le associazioni culturali islamiche che spesso sono i covi degli integralisti e dei terroristi, e lasciamo perdere i deliri demagogici
non si può tornare indietro, con queste persone ci tocca convivere, c'è la prevenzione, ci sono i mezzi per tutelarci, impariamo ad usarli bene
poi, visto che a quanto pare quasi tutte le moschee sono orientate in modo non corretto vero la mecca, si potrebbero benissimo raderle al suolo, secondo me:mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (12 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì l'islam è una religione proselitistica, come il cristianesimo, del resto
> ma da qui a dire che c'è il rischio che l'europa diventi islamica!
> tu hai veramente paura di questo?
> tu che dicevi che da voi gli stranieri rigano dritto?
> ...


MMmmmm, interessante......
Bisogna solo fare in modo poi che non ne costruiscano altre. Bisogna fare un po' di casino con Google Maps, tirare di mezzo la precessione degli equinozi e qualche altra cosetta che ingarbugli i calcoli.
Certa gente si vanta da sempre di aver inventato lo zero ma a quello sono rimasti, quindi non dovrebbe essere difficile mandarli in confusione.:mrgreen:
Già che ci siamo farei tabula rasa anche di un po' di chiese. Quelle più antiche sono monumenti storici con valenze artistiche di grande rilevanza, ok, ma quelle moderne sono per lo più dei veri insulti al buongusto.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì l'islam è una religione proselitistica, come il cristianesimo, del resto
> ma da qui a dire che c'è il rischio che l'europa diventi islamica!
> tu hai veramente paura di questo?
> tu che dicevi che da voi gli stranieri rigano dritto?
> ...


Si ho paura.
Per cui io dico.
Niente moschee.
Accontentatevi di luoghi anonimi dove potete rintanarvi e pregare.

La differenza macroscopica con il cristianesimo è questa.
Cristo ha portato il suo messaggio non solo alle pecore smarrite della casa di Israele, ma a tutto il genere umano.
Senza distinzione di razza, popolo o nazione.

GLi Islamici distinguono il genere umano in fedeli ed infedeli.

E sono per la tolleranza zero contro gli infedeli.

Si a me L'Islam spaventa.
Perchè per loro immolarsi con il tritolo alla cinta ti rende martire.

E fatalità ogni volta che uno di loro salta per aria:
fino al giorno prima
era un insospettabile silenzioso e buonino buonino.


----------



## free (12 Febbraio 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> MMmmmm, interessante......
> Bisogna solo fare in modo poi che non ne costruiscano altre. Bisogna fare un po' di casino con Google Maps, tirare di mezzo la precessione degli equinozi e qualche altra cosetta che ingarbugli i calcoli.
> Certa gente si vanta da sempre di aver inventato lo zero ma a quello sono rimasti, quindi non dovrebbe essere difficile mandarli in confusione.:mrgreen:
> Già che ci siamo farei tabula rasa anche di un po' di chiese. Quelle più antiche sono monumenti storici con valenze artistiche di grande rilevanza, ok, ma quelle moderne sono per lo più dei veri insulti al buongusto.



ciao caro!
è vero, le chiese moderne sono spesso orribili, ahimè


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> MMmmmm, interessante......
> Bisogna solo fare in modo poi che non ne costruiscano altre. Bisogna fare un po' di casino con Google Maps, tirare di mezzo la precessione degli equinozi e qualche altra cosetta che ingarbugli i calcoli.
> Certa gente si vanta da sempre di aver inventato lo zero ma a quello sono rimasti, quindi non dovrebbe essere difficile mandarli in confusione.:mrgreen:
> Già che ci siamo farei tabula rasa anche di un po' di chiese. Quelle più antiche sono monumenti storici con valenze artistiche di grande rilevanza, ok, ma quelle moderne sono per lo più dei veri insulti al buongusto.


Io ricorderò sempre la mia emozione.
Guardo su italia 1 e riconosco in quell'assessore di un paese del varesimo, lui uno dei miei uomini al militare, ed era successo il casino no?
Il comune concede la terra per la moschea.
Nella notte lui e i contadini mollano i maiali sul terreno.

Ah mi dissi, lo sapevo, che lo spirito del conte, avrebbe agito su di te.

Concordo sulle chiese moderne.
Il loro danno peggiore è l'acustica pessima.

Ma per capire certe cose bisognerebbe andare noi a vivere in certi paesi no?
Per esempio io conosco una tizia di Ravenna, che è andata a vivere con suo marito a Dubai.

La fantastica Dubai.
Mica la domenica può andare alla messa no?

Se vuole una messa, deve cercare chi dove e come no?

Allora io dico, perchè devo essere tollerante con gli intolleranti?

Non possiamo mai credere che nell'Islam o nell'ebraismo ci sia il benchè minimo rispetto per il credo altrui, non se ne parla.

Ma mentre nell'Islam l'infedele è un nemico, nell'ebraismo il goy è un essere inferiore, che non appartiene alla casa di Israele, al popolo eletto ecc..ecc..ecc...non è da convertire, ma da sfruttare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Febbraio 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> MMmmmm, interessante......
> Bisogna solo fare in modo poi che non ne costruiscano altre. Bisogna fare un po' di casino con Google Maps, tirare di mezzo la precessione degli equinozi e qualche altra cosetta che ingarbugli i calcoli.
> Certa gente si vanta da sempre di aver inventato lo zero ma a quello sono rimasti, quindi non dovrebbe essere difficile mandarli in confusione.:mrgreen:
> Già che ci siamo farei tabula rasa anche di un po' di chiese. Quelle più antiche sono monumenti storici con valenze artistiche di grande rilevanza, ok, ma quelle moderne sono per lo più dei veri insulti al buongusto.


Ciao bell'uomo!


----------



## free (12 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ho paura.
> Per cui io dico.
> Niente moschee.
> Accontentatevi di luoghi anonimi dove potete rintanarvi e pregare.
> ...


ok, hai paura che l'europa diventi islamica
e in che modo, di grazia?
un colpo di stato? ops, stati?
oppure tutti i paesi ue adottano le leggi islamiche?
ma in pratica di che stiamo parlando??
bah


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ciao caro!
> è vero, le chiese moderne sono spesso orribili, ahimè


dipende, alcune usano coni di luce e vetrate colorate in maniera adeguata.
poi non possiamo fare confronti; l'arte sacra non esiste più e giustamente nel 2013 si cerca l'essenzialità del luogo di culto.per chi ha fede conta fino ad un certo punto 
poi per anni abbiamo gridato contro il lusso ed ora che abbiamo luoghi spartani ci lamentiamo.


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Io*



free ha detto:


> ok, hai paura che l'europa diventi islamica
> e in che modo, di grazia?
> un colpo di stato? ops, stati?
> oppure tutti i paesi ue adottano le leggi islamiche?
> ...


Io spero che il veneto diventi islamico,magari.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Anche ieri ho letto questa tua, e nonostante la faccina la frase mi è rimasta impressa.
> 
> Probabilmente hai proprio ragione, ma il discorso trascende da tutto quello che sono temi discussi nel forum, perchè rimane tutto segreto e dentro il segreto una doppia vita trascorsa nella sua modalità.




scusa ecco 
non è che voglio fare la pignola su una parola 
ma cosa intendi per trascendere ?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ok, hai paura che l'europa diventi islamica
> e in che modo, di grazia?
> un colpo di stato? ops, stati?
> oppure tutti i paesi ue adottano le leggi islamiche?
> ...


Pian pianino.
Diventerà Islamica.
E quando ci sveglieremo
sarà tardi

Tu lo capirai quel giorno
che dovrai indossare il burka.

Fai un viaggio in Iran e parla con le donne là.


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io spero che il veneto diventi islamico,magari.


:rotfl:la cosa alla quale non riusciranno mai a rinunciare è il vino:mrgreen:


----------



## free (12 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende, alcune usano coni di luce e vetrate colorate in maniera adeguata.
> poi non possiamo fare confronti; l'arte sacra non esiste più e giustamente nel 2013 si cerca l'essenzialità del luogo di culto.per chi ha fede conta fino ad un certo punto
> poi per anni abbiamo gridato contro il lusso ed ora che abbiamo luoghi spartani ci lamentiamo.


visto lo spiegamento di chiese antiche che abbiamo, alcune abbandonate e sconsacrate, forse basterebbe ristrutturarle, secondo me


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende, alcune usano coni di luce e vetrate colorate in maniera adeguata.
> poi non possiamo fare confronti; l'arte sacra non esiste più e giustamente nel 2013 si cerca l'essenzialità del luogo di culto.per chi ha fede conta fino ad un certo punto
> poi per anni abbiamo gridato contro il lusso ed ora che abbiamo luoghi spartani ci lamentiamo.


Ma come fai a dire na belinata del genere che l'arte sacra non esiste più?
Si cerca l'essenzialità?
Per forza...i costi sono enormi eh?
E i tempi sono stretti...

Per esempio quanti anni ci volevano per innalzare una cattedrale gotica?


----------



## Ultimo (12 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> scusa ecco
> non è che voglio fare la pignola su una parola
> ma cosa intendi per trascendere ?


Davo il significato di andare oltre.

Ora però mi vado a guardare il significato, minchia speriamo sia simile a quello che ho dato io. Uffa però. :mrgreen:


----------



## Eretteo (12 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No credimi: NON lo sanno.
> E a questo proposito ricordo un'esperienza.
> Lei conosciuta all'università.
> Una tizia di rimini, una romagnola che studia lingue orientali.
> ...


Ah,be',se e' per questo all'universita' conoscevo di vista una che cambiava frequentemente partner.
Era amica di un'amica,ci si salutava quando c'incrociavamo in salastudio.
Ha avuto il mese di partnership con un iraniano,in quel mese gli camminava due metri dietro ed invece di salutare ti guardava solo in faccia,se le rivolgevi il solito "ciao" come fino al giorno prima,se no niente.
Una volta mollato era tornata in modalita' normale.
Semplicemente una povera idiota.
E per fortuna che esistono.
Ma convengo con te,non lo sanno.
E l'unico modo per insegnare qui sarebbe toccare con mano,e risparmiare soldi che potrebbero essere spesi in modi molto piu' utili.
Tipo quegli 11 milioncini che si vocifera ci sia costata la liberazione delle due simone,piu'  l'esimia signora sgrena.
Fosse stato per me potevano tranquillamente rimanere dov'erano.
Si facevano 11 milioni di pompini e poi tornavano a casa.
Ed il povero calipari sarebbe ancora vivo e vegeto.


----------



## free (12 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pian pianino.
> Diventerà Islamica.
> E quando ci sveglieremo
> sarà tardi
> ...


stai scherzando vero?
ma secondo te, proprio noi che abbiamo il Papa (vebbè, più o meno) e abbiamo votato per divorzio, aborto, etc., stiamo andando incontro all'islam come bestie al macello?
siamo così pirla, secondo te?

l'unica grossa minchiata che abbiamo fatto è stata quella di dare loro potere per via del petrolio, e la stiamo pagando cara
ma soluzioni si trovano, volendo


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> stai scherzando vero?
> ma secondo te, proprio noi che abbiamo il Papa (vebbè, più o meno) e abbiamo votato per divorzio, aborto, etc., stiamo andando incontro all'islam come bestie al macello?
> siamo così pirla, secondo te?
> 
> ...


Embè col petrolio sono andati bene pure loro no?
Altrimenti rimanevano beduini nel deserto no?

No non sto scherzando.
Sono seriamente convinto di quello che scrivo.

Bon abbiamo votato il divorzio e l'aborto ok.

Ora vai a rivedere il casino che successe al papa per una frase che secondo loro era insultante.

Senti vai a vedere Gandhi
E chiediti come mai nacque il Pakistan.

Va a vedere
e poi ci racconti.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (12 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende, alcune usano coni di luce e vetrate colorate in maniera adeguata.
> poi non possiamo fare confronti; l'arte sacra non esiste più e giustamente nel 2013 si cerca l'essenzialità del luogo di culto.per chi ha fede conta fino ad un certo punto
> poi per anni abbiamo gridato contro il lusso ed* ora che abbiamo luoghi spartani ci lamentiamo*.


Quei "luoghi spartani" sono quasi sempre costati uno sproposito, anche perchè bisognava mangiarci sopra e tirare di mezzo l'architetto tizio o caio che con i grandi architetti del passato hanno una distanza come tra Gandhi e un tirannosaurus rex ma si fanno pagare come se fossero dio in terra. I conti, chiaramente, li paga sempre la Comunità, volente o nolente, perchè il Vaticano di suo col cazzo che molla i cordoni della borsa. 
Approfittando della permanenza a casa, tra una visita al cesso e l'altra mi sono visto proprio ieri un documentario sulla costruzione della cattedrale di Chartres. Sessant'anni di lavoro, un numero imprecisato di vittime del lavoro, povertà, sofferenze, rivolte, ingiustizie, il tutto per permettere al vescovo Renault di far riprendere importanza alla chiesa contro lo stato.
In nome di uno straccio spacciato per il "velo della vergine Maria".


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (12 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> visto lo spiegamento di chiese antiche che abbiamo, alcune abbandonate e sconsacrate, forse basterebbe ristrutturarle, secondo me


E perchè ristrutturarle? Perchè mai non dedicare quel denaro a qualcosa di più utile?
Le opere d'arte vanno conservate, ma le chiese abbandonate, sconsacrate o no, raramente contengono qualcosa di valore. I pretonzoli si sono di sicuro portati già via tutto quello che vale prima di chiudere il portone un'ultima volta.


----------



## free (12 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè col petrolio sono andati bene pure loro no?
> Altrimenti rimanevano beduini nel deserto no?
> 
> No non sto scherzando.
> ...


senti, e se invece di insistere nel mandarmi in luoghi ameni, ti decidessi a spiegarmi in pratica in che modo ci trasformeremmo in uno stato islamico? noi e l'europa tutta?


----------



## free (12 Febbraio 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> E perchè ristrutturarle? Perchè mai non dedicare quel denaro a qualcosa di più utile?
> Le opere d'arte vanno conservate, ma le chiese abbandonate, sconsacrate o no, raramente contengono qualcosa di valore. I pretonzoli si sono di sicuro portati già via tutto quello che vale prima di chiudere il portone un'ultima volta.



vuoi radere al suolo pure quelle?:mrgreen:
no, dicevo che invece di costruirne di nuove si potrebbero ristrutturare quelle vecchie, se ne vale la pena, tutto qui


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Quei "luoghi spartani" sono quasi sempre costati uno sproposito, anche perchè bisognava mangiarci sopra e tirare di mezzo l'architetto tizio o caio che con i grandi architetti del passato hanno una distanza come tra Gandhi e un tirannosaurus rex ma si fanno pagare come se fossero dio in terra. I conti, chiaramente, li paga sempre la Comunità, volente o nolente, perchè il Vaticano di suo col cazzo che molla i cordoni della borsa.
> Approfittando della permanenza a casa, tra una visita al cesso e l'altra mi sono visto proprio ieri un documentario sulla costruzione della cattedrale di Chartres. Sessant'anni di lavoro, un numero imprecisato di vittime del lavoro, povertà, sofferenze, rivolte, ingiustizie, il tutto per permettere al vescovo Renault di far riprendere importanza alla chiesa contro lo stato.
> In nome di uno straccio spacciato per il "velo della vergine Maria".


Ma in Francia
ehm...
le chiese non sono dello stato?
Per esempio io che ho seguito le vicende di St.Eustache
l'organista Jean Guillou è pagato dal comune di parigi, dopo regolare vincita di concorso, succedendo ad andrè Marchal.
Sebbene Guillou voleva che il nuovo organo fosse edificato da Kluker, dovette accettare la ditta olandese van de Heuvel, vincitrice di regolare gara di appalto del comune di Parigi.

Ma non so se la Cattedrale di Chartres invece appartenga alla chiesa di roma!
So che è sede di un prestigioso concorso d'organo, su uno strumento bruttissimo.


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> visto lo spiegamento di chiese antiche che abbiamo, alcune abbandonate e sconsacrate, forse basterebbe ristrutturarle, secondo me


basterebbe?
temo che i costi sarebbero più alti, in realtà.che poi ne valga la pena è un altro paio di maniche


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Ma come fai a dire na belinata del genere che l'arte sacra non esiste più*?
> Si cerca l'essenzialità?
> Per forza...i costi sono enormi eh?
> E i tempi sono stretti...
> ...


una più, una meno


----------



## Eretteo (12 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> che poi 'sta cosa di comunista = non razzista è irreale al massimo
> io ad es. mica mangio i bambini negr...ehm, neri:mrgreen:


Chi ha mai detto che tu non possa essere razzista?
Certi sinistri hanno una mentalita' peggiore dei piu' biechi e convinti nazi.
D'altronde,stando sempre in colonna si rischia di pestare le merde di chi ci precede.
E magari si finisce per trovarlo sottilmente ironico.



free ha detto:


> AHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHA! quando? ma proprio mai, direi!
> però sei forte eh, sei stato indottrinato a puntino peggio che i talebani e non te ne accorgi nemmeno, complimenti


L'ironia di sinistra dilaga come sempre.
Forza,stasera puoi guardare una trasmissione adeguata.




Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo l'hai sognato stanotte.


Oh, svegliata dall'oltretomba?




Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e la Bindi avrebbe proposto la legalizzazione dell'infibulazione? O forse nel disegno di legge Bindi-Pollastrini non era previsto lo stato di rifugiato per quelle donne che fuggissero dal loro paese per evitarla? sono due cosine diverse...


Quindi non ricordate della mitica disputa sul velo,con conflitto fra leggi europee ed opinioni della di voi co-sessuata?
Di quando telefono' minacciosa a frizzi in diretta,intimandogli di non usare a scopi propagandistici lo spazio che gli veniva CONCESSO?
Di quando si stimava d'esser vergine per una precisa scelta sessuale? (Si,una scelta corale degli uomini del pianeta Terra...)
Di quando paventava un accordo storico fra dc e sinistra,e l'allora segretario della dc martinazzoli incalzato dai giornalisti rispose con l'immortale sentenza "FREGNACCE!"
Ma che cazzo mandate a memoria?
Le puntate di falcon crest ed i sorrisini di travaglio?



devastata ha detto:


> Non sono l'unica ad aver interpretato così la tua 'presa di posizione' sulla Bindi, forse oggi sono più sensibile viste le dimissioni del Papa.


Non c'e' niente da interpretare,c'e' da ricordare.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (12 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> senti, e se invece di insistere nel mandarmi in luoghi ameni, ti decidessi a spiegarmi in pratica in che modo ci trasformeremmo in uno stato islamico? noi e l'europa tutta?


Quello che teme il Conte non è un "colpo di stato" od una vera e propria guerra, ma una lenta ed inarrestabile penetrazione da parte del mondo islamico a forza di continue piccole e grandi concessioni ottenute a forza di rivendicazioni demagogiche, le quali in Italia hanno particolare potere, lo si vede da mille cose. Tipico, ad esempio, delle correnti politiche di sinistra lo sbandierare veri o presunti diritti di questa o quella minoranza, anche quando questa minoranza non è, anzi, o al contrario addirittura non esiste.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (12 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma in Francia
> ehm...
> le chiese non sono dello stato?
> Per esempio io che ho seguito le vicende di St.Eustache
> ...


La chiesa sa essere "grande" anche in queste cose: si fa costruire il partimonio dai poveracci e poi lo fa gestire economicamente dallo stato. E di suo ci mette solo una bella benedizione......


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende, alcune usano coni di luce e vetrate colorate in maniera adeguata.
> poi non possiamo fare confronti; l'arte sacra non esiste più e giustamente nel 2013 si cerca l'essenzialità del luogo di culto.*per chi ha fede conta fino ad un certo punto *
> poi per anni abbiamo gridato contro il lusso ed ora che abbiamo luoghi spartani ci lamentiamo.



hai proprio ragione


----------



## free (12 Febbraio 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Quello che teme il Conte non è un "colpo di stato" od una vera e propria guerra, ma una lenta ed inarrestabile penetrazione da parte del mondo islamico a forza di continue piccole e grandi concessioni ottenute a forza di rivendicazioni demagogiche, le quali in Italia hanno particolare potere, lo si vede da mille cose. Tipico, ad esempio, delle correnti politiche di sinistra lo sbandierare veri o presunti diritti di questa o quella minoranza, anche quando questa minoranza non è, anzi, o al contrario addirittura non esiste.



sì, questo lo avevo capito, sono le conseguenze possibili dei vari modi con cui si prova a risolvere i problemi dovuti alla "convivenza"
guarda ad es. a milano in viale jenner, che avevano i musulmani che pregavano sui marciapiedi...
ma da qui a prospettare un'europa islamica ce ne corre!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (12 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ciao bell'uomo!


Ciao adorabile ipovedente :mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (12 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì, questo lo avevo capito, sono le conseguenze possibili dei vari modi con cui si prova a risolvere i problemi dovuti alla "convivenza"
> guarda ad es. a milano in viale jenner, che avevano i musulmani che pregavano sui marciapiedi...
> ma da qui a prospettare un'europa islamica ce ne corre!


Non è inevitabile, ma è senza dubbio possibile.


----------



## Lui (12 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> *...... purtroppo.
> *
> *non è che mette in discussione la superiorità dell'uomo, perchè questa non è discutibile, mette in discussione la sua funzione di donna e, pertanto, non rispettando i canoni va eliminata. *





lunapiena ha detto:


> me le spieghi non sono sicura di aver capito


La donna musulmana deve sopportare l’autorità del padre, dei fratelli, del marito, è considerata un “motivo di vergogna” e perciò, in alcune culture arabe, è velata. Essa è, in quanto sposa e madre, colei che assicura e garantisce la continuità della vita, è il simbolo della fertilità, essa è anche chi nutre ed educa i figli, ma è questo, solamente questo, un oggetto di proprietà del marito. Una donna che tradisce  e non rispetta l'autorità del marito va fuori dai canoni, va oltre la sua mera funzione di donna, di oggetto, disonora la famiglia e, pertanto è soggetta a patire.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> *E perchè ristrutturarle?* Perchè mai non dedicare quel denaro a qualcosa di più utile?
> Le opere d'arte vanno conservate, ma le chiese abbandonate, sconsacrate o no, raramente contengono qualcosa di valore. I pretonzoli si sono di sicuro portati già via tutto quello che vale prima di chiudere il portone un'ultima volta.


Perchè spesso architettonicamente parlando sono dei piccoli capolavori. Specie nei centri storici.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Quello che teme il Conte non è un "colpo di stato" od una vera e propria guerra, ma una lenta ed inarrestabile penetrazione da parte del mondo islamico a forza di continue piccole e grandi concessioni ottenute a forza di rivendicazioni demagogiche, le quali in Italia hanno particolare potere, lo si vede da mille cose. Tipico, ad esempio, delle correnti politiche di sinistra lo sbandierare veri o presunti diritti di questa o quella minoranza, anche quando questa minoranza non è, anzi, o al contrario addirittura non esiste.


si...
perchè il problema è che per loro la fede è questione di vita o di morte
per noi la fede o non fede è un fatto privato di coscienza individuale...
per cui siamo portati a credere che anche per loro sia così.

Se così fosse non avrebbero tante richieste e rivendicazioni no?

Per esempio da noi, gli industriali sono stati durissimi con la questione del ramadan.

Puoi pure digiunare finchè ti pare, ma al lavoro ci vieni, altrimenti ti licenzio.

Ma a sentire loro, un bravo padrone doveva concedere loro di venire a lavorare due ore dopo no?

Perchè è ramadan...

Gli unici segni che ho visto in anni di lavoro di mio padre erano...
Il crocifisso in capannone...
ma ognuno poteva tenersi il calendario delle donne nude...e immagino tu conoscerai i calendari della beta no?

E al venerdì santo alle 15,30 fermava tutto per 5 minuti...

Ma per esempio mai un operaio cattolico si è sognato di dire...oggi vengo tardi al lavoro perchè prima vado a prendermi le ceneri no?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> La chiesa sa essere "grande" anche in queste cose: si fa costruire il partimonio dai poveracci e poi lo fa gestire economicamente dallo stato. E di suo ci mette solo una bella benedizione......


Ma intanto ha dato lavoro no?
Per esempio la fabriceria del duomo di Milano quante famiglie ha sfamato?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (12 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma intanto ha dato lavoro no?
> Per esempio la fabriceria del duomo di Milano quante famiglie ha sfamato?


Non prendiamoci per i fondelli.
Riprendo l'esemprio di Chartres, dove tutta la comunità, terrorizzata al pensiero di essere fuori dalla grazia divina e convinta di dovere riverenza al famoso straccetto si è vista costretta a sacrifici inenarrabili.
Si conta che se il costo dell'impresa avesse dovuto essere divisa sul numero degli abitanti, questi avrebbero dovuto versare l'equivalente odierno di 100.000 euro!!!!!
Renaul risolse (per sè) la questione facendo in modo che la gente partecipasse in prima persona alla costruzione, ricattandoli col solito spauracchio. Se non ci fosse stata la chiesa, quel paese avrebbe potuto vivere serenamente con una buona qualità della vita, invece si sono ritrovati ai cenci, alla fame, alla morte pur di mettere quelle cazzo di pietre una sull'altra.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (12 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè spesso architettonicamente parlando sono dei piccoli capolavori. Specie nei centri storici.


Purtroppo il primo simbolo di cui sono portatrici le grandi imprese architettoniche religiose è quello del sacrificio inutile, dello sfruttamento dell'ignoranza, della credulità, della fame subiti dalla popolazione a favore di un clero furbetto.
La chiesa di Assisi è subito stata ristrutturata e intanto c'è ancora gente senza casa.....


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Purtroppo il primo simbolo di cui sono portatrici le grandi imprese architettoniche religiose è quello del sacrificio inutile, dello sfruttamento dell'ignoranza, della credulità, della fame subiti dalla popolazione a favore di un clero furbetto.
> La chiesa di Assisi è subito stata ristrutturata e intanto c'è ancora gente senza casa.....


Ma non esistono imprese architettoniche, parlo di valore storico/architettonico, svincolate dalla religione, e non solo solo cristiana ma qualsiasi. Anticamente in pratica si costruivano grandi opere quasi solo per quello (a parte, che ne so, gli acquedotti romani, la grande muraglia o cose così).


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (12 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non esistono imprese architettoniche, parlo di valore storico/architettonico, svincolate dalla religione, e non solo solo cristiana ma qualsiasi. Anticamente in pratica si costruivano grandi opere quasi solo per quello (a parte, che ne so, gli acquedotti romani, la grande muraglia o cose così).


Si, ok, ma siamo col culo per terra, magari ci sono cose più importanti ed utili da rimettere insieme senza sempre fare il gioco di una chiesa che alla fine manco ringrazia.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Si, ok, ma siamo col culo per terra, magari ci sono cose più importanti ed utili da rimettere insieme senza sempre fare il gioco di una chiesa che alla fine manco ringrazia.


Il patrimonio architettonico del nostro paese non è "della chiesa" è, appunto, del nostro paese. Mi pare evidente. Altrimenti, per dire, potremmo pure spianare S. Pietro e costruirci un mega parcheggio che con il traffico a Roma e la carenza di posti auto sarebbe una manna dal cielo (tanto per rimanere in tema religioso). 
Io penso che non è tanto questione di non spendere soldi per certe cose a vantagigo di altre ma di spenderli meglio di come è stato fatto fin'ora, il che implica scelte che andrebbero fatte di volta in volta ma non in virtù di campanilismi della domenica. Non che ci voglia molto, peraltro.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (12 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il patrimonio architettonico del nostro paese non è "della chiesa" è, appunto, del nostro paese. Mi pare evidente. Altrimenti, per dire, potremmo pure spianare S. Pietro e costruirci un mega parcheggio che con il traffico a Roma e la carenza di posti auto sarebbe una manna dal cielo (tanto per rimanere in tema religioso).
> Io penso che non è tanto questione di non spendere soldi per certe cose a vantagigo di altre ma di spenderli meglio di come è stato fatto fin'ora, il che implica scelte che andrebbero fatte di volta in volta ma non in virtù di campanilismi della domenica. Non che ci voglia molto, peraltro.


Hai ragione, ma purtroppo è utopia....


----------



## Ultimo (12 Febbraio 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Quei "luoghi spartani" sono quasi sempre costati uno sproposito, anche perchè bisognava mangiarci sopra e tirare di mezzo l'architetto tizio o caio che con i grandi architetti del passato hanno una distanza come tra Gandhi e un tirannosaurus rex ma si fanno pagare come se fossero dio in terra. I conti, chiaramente, li paga sempre la Comunità, volente o nolente, perchè il Vaticano di suo col cazzo che molla i cordoni della borsa.
> Approfittando della permanenza a casa, tra una visita al cesso e l'altra mi sono visto proprio ieri un documentario sulla costruzione della cattedrale di Chartres. Sessant'anni di lavoro, un numero imprecisato di vittime del lavoro, povertà, sofferenze, rivolte, ingiustizie, il tutto per permettere al vescovo Renault di far riprendere importanza alla chiesa contro lo stato.
> In nome di uno straccio spacciato per il "velo della vergine Maria".



Se ricordo bene fu nel medioevo che si costruirono diverse chiese e cattedrali, ed in tutta europa o quasi.
Si dava da mangiare alla manovalanza sfruttandoli comunque. Come sempre D'altronde.:mrgreen:
In italia indipendentemente da chiese o cattedrali abbiamo tanto ma tanto altro che porta esempi di cultura architettonica, e non solo. E siamo il primo paese al mondo ad avere ciò, Ehm e la sicilia porta forse la maggior percentuale di arte architettonica italiana. Forse sono andato OT, macchisenefrega! :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (12 Febbraio 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> E perchè ristrutturarle? Perchè mai non dedicare quel denaro a qualcosa di più utile?
> Le opere d'arte vanno conservate, ma le chiese abbandonate, sconsacrate o no, raramente contengono qualcosa di valore. I pretonzoli si sono di sicuro portati già via tutto quello che vale prima di chiudere il portone un'ultima volta.



M.M normalmente se si parla di arte, si parla di arte e si deve apprezzare.

Se poi abbiamo la capacità di apprezzarla nella sua interezza e nella consapevolezza di ciò che si vede meglio ancora, ma l'una o l'altra non toglie nulla all'arte che rimane tale sempre. 

Si dovrebbero restaurare si, perchè sono un patrimonio culturale storico che ci appartiene.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> basterebbe?
> temo che i costi sarebbero più alti, in realtà.che poi ne valga la pena è un altro paio di maniche



I costi delle spese si ammortizzano eccome, basta volerlo, ed i modi e le maniere ci sono, credo sia inutile elencarli e dire che l'italia tutta dovrebbe investire sul turismo.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non esistono imprese architettoniche, parlo di valore storico/architettonico, svincolate dalla religione, e non solo solo cristiana ma qualsiasi. Anticamente in pratica si costruivano grandi opere quasi solo per quello (a parte, che ne so, gli acquedotti romani, la grande muraglia o cose così).



:up:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Purtroppo il primo simbolo di cui sono portatrici le grandi imprese architettoniche religiose è quello del sacrificio inutile, dello sfruttamento dell'ignoranza, della credulità, della fame subiti dalla popolazione a favore di un clero furbetto.
> La chiesa di Assisi è subito stata ristrutturata e intanto c'è ancora gente senza casa.....


Ascolta
Andiamo a vedere che so
Santa Maria degli Angeli.
Se tu fai come me e passi attraverso le intercapedini dei muri per accedere al coro dove sta l'organo, prendi paura.
Quei muri hanno uno spessore così grosso, più metri...che ne fanno un bunker antiatomico eh?
La basilica superiore ha visto solo la caduta della volta affrescata no?

Ma a quello che ho visto io a Spello e a Foligno, mica si sono danneggiate le case recenti eh?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se ricordo bene fu nel medioevo che si costruirono diverse chiese e cattedrali, ed in tutta europa o quasi.
> Si dava da mangiare alla manovalanza sfruttandoli comunque. Come sempre D'altronde.:mrgreen:
> In italia indipendentemente da chiese o cattedrali abbiamo tanto ma tanto altro che porta esempi di cultura architettonica, e non solo. E siamo il primo paese al mondo ad avere ciò, Ehm e la sicilia porta forse la maggior percentuale di arte architettonica italiana. Forse sono andato OT, macchisenefrega! :mrgreen:


Ma vediamo.
C'è un punto di svolta.
Carlo Magno e il Sacro Romano Impero 800 d.c.
Poi non possiamo parlare di quell'Italia perchè l'Italia non esisteva!
L'Italia moderna ha solo che 150 anni.
All'epoca avevamo le città stato.
Inutile dire che era gara tra tutti i duchi e principi per avere la città più bella.
Da cui l'enorme patrimonio artistico tutto differente lungo la penisola.

In Sicilia che so Monreale, Cefalù...
Il mozarabico...

Monreale ci volle più di un secolo a costruirla.
Segnalo l'organo opera di padovani.
Il più grande organo Ruffatti della penisola, a sei tastiere, dicono che non si può suonare con il fortissimo perchè danneggia il soffitto!!!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> I costi delle spese si ammortizzano eccome, basta volerlo, ed i modi e le maniere ci sono, credo sia inutile elencarli e dire che l'italia tutta dovrebbe investire sul turismo.


Il turismo sarebbe ed è una miniera d'oro per noi.
Mal sfruttata comunque.

Ma vanno dette due cose.

La cultura del restauro è recente, anticamente, si demoliva e si ricostruiva.
Esempio la chiesa della pieve da me ha 50 anni, costruita sulle macerie di una chiesa del 600, di cui si conserva l'altare del 400. Bon quando demolirono trovarono le fondamenta di una chiesa medioevale.
Ovvio oggi non si permetterebbe di demolire una chiesa del 600.

L'altro problema sono gli spazi liturgici, che sono molto cambiati a partire del concilio vaticano secondo, con conseguente eliminazione di balaustre, spostamenti di altari ecc..ecc..eccc....
Basti dire che il celebrante una volta officiava con la schiena rivolta ai fedeli.
Egli saliva sul pulpito solo per l'omelia, dato che i microfoni non c'erano, ed era l'unica parte intelleggibile, in quanto in italiano.

Poi altri problemi sono questi: illuminazione e riscaldamento.
Il terribile riscaldamento ad aria è micidiale per pitture, e organi.

Poi c'è il problema di fornire moderni impianti elettrici su strutture artistiche.

Ma i problemi sono tanti leggi qui...

http://www.patrimoniosos.it/rsol.php?op=getarticle&id=37709


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il turismo sarebbe ed è una miniera d'oro per noi.
> Mal sfruttata comunque.
> 
> Ma vanno dette due cose.
> ...


bravo


----------



## free (12 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Chi ha mai detto che tu non possa essere razzista?
> Certi sinistri hanno una mentalita' peggiore dei piu' biechi e convinti nazi.
> D'altronde,stando sempre in colonna si rischia di pestare le merde di chi ci precede.
> E magari si finisce per trovarlo sottilmente ironico.
> ...


io no di certo, mi pare di aver capito che tu mi creda di sinistra e quindi ostaggio di minoranze di vario tipo, salvo oggi che hai cambiato disco e farnetichi di comunisti nazisti
e non ero ironica, sei indottrinato forte e cerchi ti tirare gli altri per i capelli in correnti politiche frutto delle tue allucinazioni, con il fine evidente di offendere
già detto


----------



## Eretteo (12 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> io no di certo, mi pare di aver capito che tu mi creda di sinistra e quindi ostaggio di minoranze di vario tipo, salvo oggi che hai cambiato disco e farnetichi di comunisti nazisti
> e non ero ironica, sei indottrinato forte e cerchi ti tirare gli altri per i capelli in correnti politiche frutto delle tue allucinazioni, con il fine evidente di offendere
> già detto


Tu sembri piu' che altro ostaggio del tuo teschio.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma vediamo.
> C'è un punto di svolta.
> Carlo Magno e il Sacro Romano Impero 800 d.c.
> Poi non possiamo parlare di quell'Italia perchè l'Italia non esisteva!
> ...


:up:


----------



## Ultimo (12 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il turismo sarebbe ed è una miniera d'oro per noi.
> Mal sfruttata comunque.
> 
> Ma vanno dette due cose.
> ...


Si è tutto vero, ho dato uno sguardo veloce all'articolo che parlava di insetti, sapevo qualcosa ma molto poco.
Quello che so è che lo smog sta distruggendo molto, inutile restaurare i prospetti ( inutile si fa per dire)molto velocemente e dipende da quale tipo di materiale usato nella costruzione del "monumento",  subito si degrada ( vedi tufo) e lo sporco causato dallo smog una delle tante varianti.  

Si il restauro è recente e tutt'ora con modalità di restauro che praticamente fa piangere. Il restauro è atto alla conservazione o alla riparazione di quello che esisteva, e se restauro si chiama, si devono usare tecniche e materiali di un tempo, cosa che spesso non avviene, e la soprintendenza che sta sempre a vigilare e nel caso specifico soltanto a rompere le palle, è più ignorante della calia e simenza  che vendono a Palermo ( calia e simenza sono ceci e semini)-( è un detto siciliano in pratica) :mrgreen:.
In pratica qua in sicilia è un macello, in tutti i sensi, troppo di troppo spesso stroppia , vedi ad esempio le ville che ci stanno nel veneto, in un paese e non ricordo al momento dove, i proprietari di codeste le hanno restaurate, ma a quanto pare essendo "una minoranza" ( si fa sempre per dire) ed a quanto pare visto che talvolta mi darei del terrone io stesso, mi danno l'anima. Mi danno l'anima appunto perchè abbiamo tutte le possibilità non per vivere, ma per arricchirci con quello che già abbiamo.


----------



## free (12 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Tu sembri piu' che altro ostaggio del tuo teschio.



tu di quelli altrui, ahitè


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Chi ha mai detto che tu non possa essere razzista?
> Certi sinistri hanno una mentalita' peggiore dei piu' biechi e convinti nazi.
> D'altronde,stando sempre in colonna si rischia di pestare le merde di chi ci precede.
> E magari si finisce per trovarlo sottilmente ironico.
> ...


tu guardi troppa televisione, io leggo i disegni di legge e gli appunti dei giuristi. Magari quello sull'infibulazione mi sarà scappato, ma tu stai rispondendo con argomenti da bar dello sport.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si è tutto vero, ho dato uno sguardo veloce all'articolo che parlava di insetti, sapevo qualcosa ma molto poco.
> Quello che so è che lo smog sta distruggendo molto, inutile restaurare i prospetti ( inutile si fa per dire)molto velocemente e dipende da quale tipo di materiale usato nella costruzione del "monumento",  subito si degrada ( vedi tufo) e lo sporco causato dallo smog una delle tante varianti.
> 
> Si il restauro è recente e tutt'ora con modalità di restauro che praticamente fa piangere. Il restauro è atto alla conservazione o alla riparazione di quello che esisteva, e se restauro si chiama, si devono usare tecniche e materiali di un tempo, cosa che spesso non avviene, e la soprintendenza che sta sempre a vigilare e nel caso specifico soltanto a rompere le palle, è più ignorante della calia e simenza  che vendono a Palermo ( calia e simenza sono ceci e semini)-( è un detto siciliano in pratica) :mrgreen:.
> In pratica qua in sicilia è un macello, in tutti i sensi, troppo di troppo spesso stroppia , vedi ad esempio le ville che ci stanno nel veneto, in un paese e non ricordo al momento dove, i proprietari di codeste le hanno restaurate, ma a quanto pare essendo "una minoranza" ( si fa sempre per dire) ed a quanto pare visto che talvolta mi darei del terrone io stesso, mi danno l'anima. Mi danno l'anima appunto perchè abbiamo tutte le possibilità non per vivere, ma per arricchirci con quello che già abbiamo.


Ma non lo so...
Io hovisto con i miei occhi gli organi del Duomo di Cefalù smontati in un laboratorio in attesa di restauro.
Non ho mai capito la figura del soprintendente, ma per quel che riguarda il mio strumento, è una figura molto chiaccherata, non si sa nè come nè perchè, pinco pallo dalla sera alla mattina diventa soprintendente. Nel caso del mio strumento si tratta di personaggi ammalati de seicento o feticisti dell'oggetto organo antico...e lì se ne vedono di corbellerie...restauro conservativo di parti lignee mangiate dai tarli...scandali di magna magna di denari...ricostruzioni arbitrarie di oggetti che non esistono più da secoli...

Per esempio duomo di Milano.
Nel 1961 iniziano i lavori per la statica.
Vengono smontati i colossali organi del 1938.
Ci fu chi disse, ah bene, ora possiamo analizzare tutte le canne e magari riprostinare gli organi di Antegnati ( 1500 e rotti)...

Sulle ville restaurate non so che dire...
Mi pare che appunto le "belle arti" impongano di sistemare no?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> tu di quelli altrui, ahitè


Eretteo schiavo dei tre teschi del conte?


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eretteo schiavo dei tre teschi del conte?


Non è una bella immagine...


----------



## Eretteo (13 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> tu di quelli altrui, ahitè


Un po' somigli all'enigma della sfinge.
Nel senso che lasci il dubbio se rispondi senza leggere gli altri post,oppure li leggi e rispondi dopo che semplicemente i chiari e gli scuri delle parole ti hanno movimentato coni e bastoncelli.
Oppure se ci arrivi ma fai finta di non arrivarci.
L'apologia del tempo perso.


----------



## Eretteo (13 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu guardi troppa televisione, io leggo i disegni di legge e gli appunti dei giuristi. Magari quello sull'infibulazione mi sarà scappato, ma tu stai rispondendo con argomenti da bar dello sport.


Non ci guardo mai alla tv,a parte i tg durante la cena.
E stranamente a te arriva tutto nuovo.


----------



## Eretteo (13 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eretteo schiavo dei tre teschi del conte?


Azz,un'immaginifica tavolozza dantesca.....praticamente come essere contemporaneamente Giuda,Bruto e Cassio nelle fauci di Belzebu'  :sonar:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Non ci guardo mai alla tv,a parte i tg durante la cena.
> E stranamente a te arriva *tutto nuovo*.


i falsi storici sicuramente.


----------



## free (13 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Un po' somigli all'enigma della sfinge.
> Nel senso che lasci il dubbio se rispondi senza leggere gli altri post,oppure li leggi e rispondi dopo che semplicemente i chiari e gli scuri delle parole ti hanno movimentato coni e bastoncelli.
> Oppure se ci arrivi ma fai finta di non arrivarci.
> L'apologia del tempo perso.



non affaticarti!
scegli post più facili, no?


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Febbraio 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Quei "luoghi spartani" sono quasi sempre costati uno sproposito, anche perchè bisognava mangiarci sopra e tirare di mezzo l'architetto tizio o caio che con i grandi architetti del passato hanno una distanza come tra Gandhi e un tirannosaurus rex ma si fanno pagare come se fossero dio in terra. I conti, chiaramente, li paga sempre la Comunità, volente o nolente, perchè il Vaticano di suo col cazzo che molla i cordoni della borsa.
> Approfittando della permanenza a casa, tra una visita al cesso e l'altra mi sono visto proprio ieri un documentario sulla costruzione della cattedrale di Chartres. Sessant'anni di lavoro, un numero imprecisato di vittime del lavoro, povertà, sofferenze, rivolte, ingiustizie, il tutto per permettere al vescovo Renault di far riprendere importanza alla chiesa contro lo stato.
> In nome di uno straccio spacciato per il "velo della vergine Maria".


D'accordo con te, d'accordo su praticamente tutto ma:
Chartres: tutto vero, se fosse eretta oggi in quel modo sarebbe un crimine intollerabile, ma è un capolavoro dell'umanità, se vuoi capire l'architettura gotica vai a vedere proprio la Notre-Dame de Chartres, (e poi, il blu assoluto mai prima visto delle vetrate! le sculture pazzesche...), e non è stata ri-eretta oggi. Insomma, tutti i monumenti grandiosi dell'umanità sono costati fiumi di sangue e fiumi di denaro...tutte. Non è correttissimo intellettualmente applicare la critica contemporanea (o sociale o politica) ad edifici di secoli o millenni fa.


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè spesso architettonicamente parlando sono dei piccoli capolavori. Specie nei centri storici.


d'accordissimo!


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se ricordo bene fu nel medioevo che si costruirono diverse chiese e cattedrali, ed in tutta europa o quasi.
> Si dava da mangiare alla manovalanza sfruttandoli comunque. Come sempre D'altronde.:mrgreen:
> In italia indipendentemente da chiese o cattedrali abbiamo tanto ma tanto altro che porta esempi di cultura architettonica, e non solo. E siamo il primo paese al mondo ad avere ciò, Ehm e la sicilia porta forse la maggior percentuale di arte architettonica italiana. Forse sono andato OT, macchisenefrega! :mrgreen:


il Duomo di Monreale 
Prima o poi ci vado a vederlo, giuro.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> il Duomo di Monreale View attachment 6554
> Prima o poi ci vado a vederlo, giuro.


E' uno spettacolo, e non solo quello, ma tu già saprai cosa a Palermo si può o non può vedere.
Ma nonostante tutto basta una passeggiata e già vedi! E' bellissima Palermo, e per quanto possa risultare sporca su versante cartacce e rifiuti, rispetto a circa 20 anni fa è molto migliorata.


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ascolta
> 
> La basilica superiore ha visto solo la caduta della volta affrescata no?


solo le velette della prima campata. Certo, le volte sono più sottili delle mura, ovviamente.


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' uno spettacolo, e non solo quello, ma tu già saprai cosa a Palermo si può o non può vedere.
> Ma nonostante tutto basta una passeggiata e già vedi! E' bellissima Palermo, e per quanto possa risultare sporca su versante cartacce e rifiuti, rispetto a circa 20 anni fa è molto migliorata.


Immagino sia stupenda, ancora non ho avuto il piacere, la Sicilia l'ho solo toccata per andare alle Eolie (idea pessima, da rimuovere). Prima o poi andrò, ho difficoltà con le temperature, col sole, il mare e le isole, ma troverò la forza.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Azz,un'immaginifica tavolozza dantesca.....praticamente come essere contemporaneamente Giuda,Bruto e Cassio nelle fauci di Belzebu'  :sonar:


Beh la foto del mio profilo docet.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> non affaticarti!
> scegli post più facili, no?


Smettila di trattare male Eretteo...
perchè è mio amico...
e se lo tratti male io soffro
e se io soffro ti prendo il distintivo e te lo ficco nella chiacchera.:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> solo le velette della prima campata. Certo, le volte sono più sottili delle mura, ovviamente.


Se potessi andrei a vivere a Spello.
Incredibili gli appartamenti ricavati dalle vecchie case....

Poi che dirti
le perugine han dei culi fantastici!


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non lo so...
> Io hovisto con i miei occhi gli organi del Duomo di Cefalù smontati in un laboratorio in attesa di restauro.
> Non ho mai capito la figura del soprintendente, ma per quel che riguarda il mio strumento, è una figura molto chiaccherata, non si sa nè come nè perchè, pinco pallo dalla sera alla mattina diventa soprintendente. Nel caso del mio strumento si tratta di personaggi ammalati de seicento o feticisti dell'oggetto organo antico...e lì se ne vedono di corbellerie...restauro conservativo di parti lignee mangiate dai tarli...scandali di magna magna di denari...ricostruzioni arbitrarie di oggetti che non esistono più da secoli...
> 
> ...




No stanno solo a sorvegliare, ed i vari sopraintendenti  a scassare soltanto. Ne escono fuori dei restauri che non sono restauri ma sono soltanto delle opere di muratura moderna, non solo nelle tecniche e nell'uso dei materiali, ma talvolta mettendo qualcosa di totalmente nuova, dire che  vergognoso è dire nulla.

Ma abbiamo troppo, le bocche tacciono, gli interessi chissà quali sono ed il tutto continua ad aeternum, ci sta meglio però ad minchiam.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No stanno solo a sorvegliare, ed i vari sopraintendenti  a scassare soltanto. Ne escono fuori dei restauri che non sono restauri ma sono soltanto delle opere di muratura moderna, non solo nelle tecniche e nell'uso dei materiali, ma talvolta mettendo qualcosa di totalmente nuova, dire che  vergognoso è dire nulla.
> 
> Ma abbiamo troppo, le bocche tacciono, gli interessi chissà quali sono ed il tutto continua ad aeternum, ci sta meglio però ad minchiam.


Si ho un amico ad Arezzo, toscanaccio cattivo, che seguì l'immenso scandalo del restauro degli organi del Duomo di Arezzo. Che partì con la ricostruzione arbitraria di un manufatto che non esisteva più da secoli, se non per la cassa che conteneva le canne.

Mi ricordo ancora il suo intervento ad un convegno di organologia sulle problematiche del restauro...

Esordì così...Il movimento per la salvaguardia e il restauro degli organi antichi, fu soprattutto un movimento de quattrini....

Ahahahaha....nel pubblico oscuri personaggi  si indignarono e si stracciarono le vesti, io intervenni clamorosamente e ne nacque un vespaio epico...na roba mai vista....

Sembrava di essere nel forum di tradi....


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ho un amico ad Arezzo, toscanaccio cattivo, che seguì l'immenso scandalo del restauro degli organi del Duomo di Arezzo. Che partì con la ricostruzione arbitraria di un manufatto che non esisteva più da secoli, se non per la cassa che conteneva le canne.
> 
> Mi ricordo ancora il suo intervento ad un convegno di organologia sulle problematiche del restauro...
> 
> ...


E come al solito tu partecipante attivo, :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ed alla fine della diatriba e casino! ti cali le braghe facendo vedere il "teschio", dici, ecco questo non andrà mai restaurato!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E come al solito tu partecipante attivo, :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ed alla fine della diatriba e casino! ti cali le braghe facendo vedere il "teschio", dici, ecco questo non andrà mai restaurato!


No io dissi...ah sapete io vengo da una scuola in cui si insegna che chi non è bono a sonare la musica romantica..ripiega su quella antica...e si strapparono vieppiù le vesti...


----------



## Eretteo (13 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> non affaticarti!
> scegli post più facili, no?


Poverina  :rotfl:





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> i falsi storici sicuramente.


La tua logica non e' immune da un qualche spunto stimolante.
Con la stessa mentalita',i bambini di 6 anni potrebbero mettere al rogo la maestra che cerca d'insegnar loro a leggere e scrivere.
Magari non avrebbero tutti i torti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Poverina :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma la maestra DIMOSTRA di sapere ciò che sta insegnando. Se permetti, le trasmissioni di Frizzi per me non fanno testo.:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma la maestra DIMOSTRA di sapere ciò che sta insegnando. Se permetti, le trasmissioni di Frizzi per me non fanno testo.:smile:


Però sapessi quante volte mi è capitato di assistere a docenti che insegnano cose che non conoscono...
E cito la bibbia...caricano di pesi gli allievi che loro non vogliono spostare nemmeno con un dito...mah...non so proprio come facevano un tempo a diplomarsi...mah...


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No io dissi...ah sapete io vengo da una scuola in cui si insegna che chi non è bono a sonare la musica romantica..ripiega su quella antica...e si strapparono vieppiù le vesti...


----------



## Eretteo (14 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma la maestra DIMOSTRA di sapere ciò che sta insegnando. Se permetti, le trasmissioni di Frizzi per me non fanno testo.:smile:


Be',se metti al rogo le prove della difesa allora nel rogo ci va direttamente anche il difendendo.  :sonar:
E poi nel fuoco purificatore ci starebbero bene anche certe maestre.
Che rovinano intere generazioni di pargoletti.


----------

